# May 2017 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for anybody testing in May 2017, good luck  

Sharry xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi my otd is on 2nd May. I am on day 5 of the 2ww of fet cycle and I am driving myself crazy with worry. I just don't feel too confident at all. Good luck to all those who will be testing in May.


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

My OTD is May 5. I have 3embies on board. I am nervous and excited on the result. Please please make this our time.


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello ladies, hope you are all doing well. We have today had 1 embryo transferred at 5 day blastocyst stage from DE with the Instituto bernabeu in Spain. Our OTD is 4th may. Taking it easy this afternoon watching tv, sleeping & eating doughnuts! Will leave the hotel later for a walk but for now feeling quite tender.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

It's a cautious bfp for me with beta levels of 102 at 7dp5dt. It is still early days and i know a lot can happen but this is a step in the right direction. I could not take the stress of not testing any longer.


----------



## lulual (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello May 2ww'ers!  I am 43 and on my 1st cycle of ivf. I had 2 average grade embryos transfered a week today at day 2 so half way thru. Test due on 3rd May. 

I have had period type symptoms and felt nauseaus if I didn't eat. That is subsiding now and trying not to read too much into that. 

I am trying to live in the moment and right now... biologically, medically and technically I am pregnant with twins. If next week after the test I don't get the magic pink lines (bfp) then I will have at least had these 2 weeks.  Easier said than done but if I say it out loud enough...

Good luck May'ers. Try and think positively xx


----------



## Bella2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

Good morning ladies, 
Hope you are all well & feeling positive! 
Joining if I may. 
This my second fresh cycle using icsi, we transferred one embryo at five day blastocyst stage. 
Trying so hard not to read into every little twinge! 🙈
My otd is May 5th, but I am very tempted to test early. Will see how I feel as the days progress. 
Good luck to all of you! 😀


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Huge congrats evan - how exciting x


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

That's brilliant news eva 

Bella - from what ive read testing early doesnt seem to be a good idea, I would wait if I was you  - it is only one week ! 

I am not feeling as tender this morning after yesterday's transfer


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey ladies 

My OTD is may 1st. 

This is my fourth transfer but first with immune meds and I'm hoping this does the trick for us. 
Currently 7dp5dt.

Best of luck ladies!


----------



## Bella2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

emzyjk- sounds as though those doughnuts did the trick! Glad to hear you are feeling better today & not so sore. Take it easy. I hope you are getting some lovely sunshine where you are! 
  You are absolutely right, really tempted to test on my days off Sunday or Monday. But I am determined to hold out, it's only a few more days. Just the thought of testing & having to go into work if it's a negative, but I know I must think like that! 

Carrie88- I have everything crossed for you. How are you feeling so far? 

Evan- Congratulations!


----------



## Sweetdee (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi Ladies!

I am having one embryo transferred over on this coming Tuesday May 2nd, and will start the dreaded 2ww! Its been great to read your thoughts and experiences, keep them coming! Trying to stay as calm about it as i can, but the excitement is just so overpowering! At work today and tomorrow and it feels impossible to focus on anything, it all seems to trivial now!

 Good luck to everyone! xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Bella2017 - I feel exactly the same as I did with my failed transfers except I had a lot of cramping the first few days. How are you feeling? Have you decided when to test yer? Xx


----------



## Bella2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

Carrie88- Fingers crossed those cramps are a good sign! 
I've had the odd mild twinge and sore boobs, only thing that's stood out was I had a strange metallic taste in my mouth for about 10 mins Tuesday eve.
Let's hope our embies are settling in! 🙏🏻
Going to try and hold out till otd, this 2ww really is testing! 🙈 

Sweetdee- Good luck for Tuesday! Xx


----------



## lulual (Apr 26, 2017)

Congrats Evan80. Fingers crossed for you and your embie x

It is very nice to know there is a band of us going thru the same thing. It is such a weird time, I agree. Wishing you all well ladies x


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi all! I had my embryo transfer last monday(april 24) Im on Fet cycle with donated embryos(three embies on board)
I was being stubborn and tested early and got a very faint positive line on the hcg test.
I dont know if its just my medications that is causing it. 
Im currently taking clexane, progesterone(injection), pregnyl, intralipids, salospir, cyclacur and predisolone. 
What do u think guys? Is it just the medications thats why its showing positive faint line?
And Am i on my 4dpt or 5dpt? I dont know how to count it. Sorry😊
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## welshnat (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi all I had a 2dt today.  Top quality four cell for day two. It was the only egg to fertilise out of five.  Good luck all x x


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi again ladies, If u can help me with my problem at the moment. I am taking progesterone injection and clexane. The problem is i have been taking it non stop everyday for a month now and my upper butt starts to have loads of bruises and i can feel it swollen inside. Both left and right. My husband said it looks really beaten up back there. Today when he administer it we saw some fresh red blood in the cotton when we pressed jt afterwards. Before i can tolerate the progesterone injection but not its starting to hurt really bad as i never get a chance to take some time off for the bruises to heal. And imagine doing it for the next 2 more months non stop if i get a bfp. 
Is there anyway that I can administer it somewhere else? Or maybe take a suppository progesterone instead? Or maybe do an alternate, like progesterone injection today then tomorrow will be the suppository. I dont think any human being can bear this pain tbh. Its unbearable now. Or is there any creams that I can put to relieve the pain?? 
Hoping for some help as i dont know what to do anymore. I just feel like giving up now


----------



## Bella2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

Pixie1230- so sorry to hear you're in so much pain! I've heard injecting into the muscle is very uncomfortable. I'm sorry I can't offer much advice, it might be worth asking your clinic to see if you can take something different. I'm on lubion which I inject into my tummy. 
Please don't give up. Hugs x


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bella2017 said:


> Pixie1230- so sorry to hear you're in so much pain! I've heard injecting into the muscle is very uncomfortable. I'm sorry I can't offer much advice, it might be worth asking your clinic to see if you can take something different. I'm on lubion which I inject into my tummy.
> Please don't give up. Hugs x


Yeah will try to email my doctor. Thanks!!


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Hey Ladies, 
I had my fourth and final embryo transfer yesterday at the age of 43 using DE. We had two good 4day embryos put back in the hope of a successful outcome. After a mc last April at 7w5d I had all the immunes tests done. I'm currently on Clexane, predisolone, intralipids prognova and utergesterone. Hoping this will be the difference to finally holding our baby/babies in our arms. Look forward to hearing all the success stories over the next few weeks. Positive thoughts to everyone going through the 2ww. 🤞🤞🤞😍


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank u Bella!!Will email my clinic and she what they think. I never thought ivf could be so bad even for donated emrbyos. 

AngelFB! Goodluck on your cycle. Im taking the same medications everyday! We are such fighters and i wish u all the best.


----------



## Hannah01 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi all my OTD will be on 7 May, Fingers Crossed wishing all the ladies luck.


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Im 5dpt5dt today. My boobs feels so sensitive and sore. Im having pain like Af is coming from my lower left abdomen and gassy feeling. Hoping that this is a good sign. Please stick babies!
Goodluck to all cycling!! babydust!!


----------



## Jedi35 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi ladies, my otd is 11th May and I am currently 2dp3dt. Fresh cycle and ICSI for me with one embryo on board. I got OHSS last time and did freeze all then got pg with an FET. This time I was lower risk of OHSS but I've been nauseous for a couple of days and my stomach is sooo bloated. I swear I look 6 months pregnant. I know it's too soon to be anything else other than mild OHSS. 

Oh and Pixie, I use progresterone gels which you insert using a tampon like thing- maybe your clinic could switch you to them instead of injections?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Congrats on being PUPO. 

Will definitely ask for that. I emailed my doctor in Greece.


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

I tested again and i see a very faint positive line. I am currently 6dpt5dt. I just had my pregnyl shot 48 hours ago, so it might be it. My boobs are still sore, been sleeping for almost 11 hours now, AF pain, Night sweats, headache and feeling nauseas. 
I dont have any discharge so i dont know if my 3 embies are implanting. 
I hope this is all good signs and not because of my progesterone. 
I am so nervous and wanted this to work. My husband is so optimistic that this will work out for us and this is OUR TIME already. 
Roll on May 5!!


----------



## lulual (Apr 26, 2017)

I feel your pain!! It is SOoo hard to know what might be good signs and what is just the drugs!  I have mild panic every time I go to the loo that it'll be this time I see blood - roll on 3rd! #babydust


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Morning Ladies, 
Struggling a bit today 3dpt testing 12th May, so a long way to go but am over thinking everything and doubts are creeping in. All very normal for us that want a positive outcome so bad I know, but it's a tough two weeks waiting. Pixie1230 your symtoms sound very postive to me. I fell pregnant on my last cycle and was convinced that it hadn't worked after two failed attempts so I've got everything crossed for you. Not long to wait now! I hope you got the injection pain sorted too, sounds like you are going through a lot with the treatment. I'm on tablets and pessaries which I think must be the preferred treatment for my clinic. Hoping to hear to good outcomes in the next week as I can see most of you are testing before me. 
Best of Luck to everyone
AngelFB XX


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank Angel.
It's a tough week isnt it?😩 This is my first time to be in this position and it is really scary, nerve wracking and you feel paranoid with every symptoms u have. 
I am having a mild period cramp at the moment and checkin in toilet every now and then if theres blood. 
I did a test again and its a faint positive. Much fainter than yesterday. Im on my 7dpt5dt today with 3 embies on board using FET. 
I am feeling a bit negative about this already. I dont know. I keep on testing everyday because i just want to feel ready if its a bad news. But I know it wont help anything. Everyone around me is optimistic that this will work, but me tbh im not 100% sure. 
I just dont want my husband to be disappointed if this wont work as we already did everything we can to make this possible. want to give him a child that he deserves. 
I know its not in my hands anymore. I just have to be patient and wait and make my mind busy with something else.
The injections are still a pain. But my doctor prescribed me pessaries and tablets i just dont know if i can get it here in Ireland and if they will accept a prescription from my doctor in Greece. 
Will try to sort it out tomorrow.
Hope and pray that this time will be your time for a healthy baby. Goodluck on your OTD!


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Hi Pixie,
I know it's so hard. This is my 4th time and it doesn't get any easier. I really would try to live in the moment as best you can and do things that take your mind off of the situation as much as possible. I'm hopeful for you too and as I say I was convinced I wasn't pregnant last time and I was. I had some counseling which really helped me realise that this is the best time because there is no reason why it shouldn't work. Stay positive honey only a few more days to go and just know that you are doing everything in your power to make it a success. 
Sending fairy dust!!    AngelFB


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Angel!
I think that the right thing to do. Just enjoy the moment. Like technically we are PUPO. My husband always tells me that he never felt negative about this. His thoughts were how many babies were inside? Or is it a boy or a girl? And what will they look like? LoL! 

I was told by several doctors that I couldnt get pregnant naturally and I have a worst endo case and that makes my confidence really low. I feel my inside are so toxic that no baby can survive there. 
But i just hope im wrong. I wish im wrong. Doctors in Greece told me that Im like a second hand car. Not brand new but can still go from a to b. Haha! That made me happy. 
If its meant to be i know it will happen. I prayed for this for sooo long and i know he wil give the desires of my heart Its not in my hands anymore. I know I did everything I can to get this far. 
goodluck to us all! I wish to spread positivity to all even if its hard at times. We can all do this!


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey ladies,

It's over for us.
We've now had 4 BFN's.

We are heartbroken.

I wish you all the best for your 2ww, sorry I couldn't start it with any positive news  xx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry about that Carrie!xx
It is so heartbreaking  
You're such a brave person. I wish u goodluck on your journey xx


----------



## Jedi35 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that Carrie. Look after yourself 😢😢😢


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

I'm so sad to hear that Carrie. No words can console you I'm sure. Take care of yourself 😢

Hi Pixie, sounds like you've been through the mill! Hold on to the good stuff. You are nearly there. I'm counting down the days with you! 🤞🤞🤞 😘


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Went have a pregnancy test again and i see a darker faint positive(if that makes sense) My last pregnyl injection was friday which is 4 days ago. And its just 1500 dosage. Im currently on my 8dpt5dt today. On my 6dpt5dt the line was so faint on the pregnancy test and was thinking its the pregnyl on my system. 7dpt5dt the test was so faint that u cant even see a positive line, so i was thinking that the pregnyl was out of my system already and now 8dpt5dt it became darker positive line. I hope this is a good sign. Im having some mild cramps and white sticky discharge. Headache and nauseas when i wake up. What are your thoughts? My OtD is on friday. I hope everything turns out great! I'll endure all the pain just to be pregnant🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Bella2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

Carrie- I am so so sorry 😢
You certainly are one brave lady. 
Sending big hugs. Take care of yourself xxx 

Pixie- Sounding really positive! Everything is crossed for you 🙏🏻 Xx


----------



## Hopefull82 (Feb 7, 2017)

Carrie - I'm so sorry. Take care.

Pixie - it does sound very good! Have all my fingers crossed for you!

AFM - I had a 5day transfer yesterday. Resting at home today. Keep noticing every twinge and worrying about each sneeze!


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi ladies

Can I join you, I had 2 little 5 day blasts transfered yesterday (pickle and boo) don't know why I feel better if I name them, and after going through this so many times I'm trying not to ovrrthink it but just enjoying being PUPO right now.

My body attacks any pregnancy but this time I've been to Dr Gorgy and we've literally thrown the lot at this in the hope we can suppress my immune system from kicking in so fingers crossed this is our time. 

Carrie so sorry for your news. 

Pixie I love your old car analogy the faint line sounds really hopeful sending you snuggling embie vibes. I know the injections are shocking but it'll be worth it in the end.  I'm doing clexane, Pregnyl and neupogen and look like I've been beaten up.  I think arnica cream is supposed to help with brusing and ice packs.

Hopeful good luck in the 2ww we must have transferred the same day.  

Wishing you all lots of lucky baby dust
Ikle x


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Bella , Hoepfulll82 and iklefest.

I did another test using a clearblue and one cheap  pt today(9dpt5dt) on the lcearblue its showing a faint positive again(well very faint now that u cant barely see it )and a negative on the cheap pt. So i dont know whats happening. If im 9dpt5dt today and if its a positive it should became darker and darker if im not mistaken. Though i tested in the afternoon and not my first urine. Im feeling really down right now as i dont know what to believe. 
The pt on my doctors clinic clearly say its a positive and now with two different pt one clearblue it looks like its negative. I think im just fooling myself that this is going to work out.  Maybe i want to prepare myself for the worst. Sorry for the negativity in here. 

Iklefest goodluck on being PUPO! Wish u all the best! 

Hopefull! Goodluck on being PuPo im having twinges for four days now and they said its a good sign as per my doctor


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning everyone. I'm 6 days post my iui and yesterday had a terribly upset stomach. This morning I've woken up feeling so dizzy that I had to sit down in the shower. Very light headed. Had anyone else experienced this? Have such a busy day at work and don't know what to do!!


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Morning Ladies,
Just wondering how everyone is getting on? Welcome to the group Icklefeet and Hopeful wishing you both the best of luck for your 2ww. Pixie and Bella I believe your test date is tomorrow? I've got everything crossed for you both. I'm now 6dpt and feeling really low. I've had quite a few symptoms (twinging and cramping mainly) up until yesterday when I work up at 5am felling sick and hungry. I eat loads through the day but now I have no symptoms at all!   Really trying to hold it together but just keep crying. I know that you really don't know till test day but I cant help thinking I should be getting progressively more symptoms not less. I need to keep myself busy today as like the rest of you I'm sure, I keep over analysing everything and my mental state is not good at the moment. I've still got 8 days till test day so need to get handle on it and try and be in the moment. I had a watery discharge last night but I'm not sure if that's a + or a -. Some positive outcomes would really help to cheer me up right now. I know Evan, Emzy and Lulual should have some results by now so would love to here how you've got on.   . Camsie feeling light headed could be a good sign? are you testing on the 12th too? Gonna try and distract myself for the rest of day. 
AngelFB


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi angel yes my test date is tomorrow. And im not feeling really optimistic about it. I dont know how I will react to the result if its something that I dont want to hear.

I know some women who doesnt have any symptoms at all but get a bfp. They said every pregnancy and cycle is different so just take it easy. Im on my 10dpt5dt now and feel that my AF is going ng to come out but im hoping that its not. Still feeling those twinges and boobs are a bit sore. It could be the progesterone. Maybe were just too observant with our body because we know were PuPo and we tend to analyse everything that has been going on. 

I just hope and wish that we all get a positive result. 
I know its hard to be optimistic if u have been defeated over and over but were all aiming for one thing and thats a baby in our hands.


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies I would like to join this group. 

I'm 3dpIUI. With my long history of unexplained infertility I'm not putting much hope but who knows my only child was a miracle baby and conceived naturally. I'm just feeling extra tired those days and get short dizzy spells the moment I stand up. I know it's not related to IUI but worried it could be a sign of iron or vitamin deficiency. My Hb is normal but still I remember I used to suffer from anemia symptoms even though my hemoglobin levels were always normal at 12. Only after testing my iron reserve, my doctor found out that I had low iron reserve and got a small dose of iron IV. Ever since I am put on iron pills... I think I need to re check my levels


----------



## Bella2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey ladies, 
Angelfb- thank you lovely! Yes, testing tomorrow. The wait has been torture and it's totally consumed me this time round. I'm on google every 30 mins as I'm so paranoid 🙈, all I can think about. I will let you ladies know of course, as I've really not had much in the way of symptoms.
Try and keep distracted. Easier said than done, I know. Work has been a blessing in disguise, even though I've just wanted to be at home most days. 
Pixie- I've felt af is about to rear her ugly head since Monday. That has eased off now slightly. I also have had discharge. Im praying for us both tonight! 🙏🏻🙏🏻
MMS- Welcome! Wishing you the best luck xxx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Goodluck to us tomorrow Bella. 
I am terrified and not feeling good about this cyle. 
I am thinking what can go wrong? As i have done everything possible to cover everything.
This is an emrbyo adoption cycle with 3 good blasts on board and i thought before it will be easier to get a possible result.
My tubes are gone so no hydros that can affect the implantation(thought endometriosis is still here and some fibroids). I had implantation cuts last february. 
Im on clexane for blood thinner, progesterone, predisolone, baby aspirin, doxy, intralipids. I think i got it all covered. 
So i dont know what am i going to do anymore if this cycle wont work. I guess its not in my hands anymore. 

I just wish im wrong tbh and all the poking, bruises, lumps and pain are all worth it in the end. 
That i will be surprise on the results tomorrow or monday. 
Goodluck to all of u!


----------



## lulual (Apr 26, 2017)

I got a BFN yday so that is the end of the cycle for me. I wish you all the very best x


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hugs to you lulual


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

@lulual so sorry for your BFN. I know exactly how awful it feels .. hugs to you ❤


----------



## Bella2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

Lulual- I'm so so sorry. Big big hugs to you, you brave lady xxx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

We have just heard from Bourne Hall, I am delighted to say it is a BFP  

We are over the moon (it has been 8 years now)! The nurse said HCG is around 86 - we are now 8dp5dt (single embryo). She said that the result will be sent to IB who will give us further instructions.  

Our one (and only) pregnancy 8 years ago was ectopic so  we won't properly relax until scan - maybe IB will recommend further blood test to monitor HCG? 

Hope you are all well xx Good luck for your tests tomorrow Bella and Pixie - hope you get   I had similar symptoms that you have both been describing and also a weird feeling that I am going to wet myself but don't need to go !!  

Lulual, I am so sorry it didn't work out this time ... big hugs  

Hope you lovely ladies are all doing well xx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Wowowowowowww!! Congrats so delighted for u!!
This is your time already, claim it!!

Im still having a tiny clear discharge today and white sticky cm,  my panty liner are wet but  no odor(sorry tmi)
I never tested myself today as i dont want to feel stress out. 

Anyway, thats some good news! Hopefully will get more in the coming days!!


----------



## Bella2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

Emzyjk- A massive congratulations!!!!! 🎉💗 👏🏻😀
Such wonderful news. 
Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! Xxx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you Pixie and Bella - good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Hey Ladies,
Massive congratulations Emzyjk that is fantastic news. Try to enjoy it as much as you can. I know its hard with all you've been through before but its a positive start. Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy. Just wanted to welcome MMS and wish Pixie and Bella all the love and prayers for tomorrow. I've managed to keep busier today and have had no symptoms most of the day but very tight around my uterus this afternoon so hoping that is a good sign. Truth is none of us really know until the OTD. Hoping for some amazing news tomorrow ladies.     
AngelFB


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Angel!! Will keep u in my prayers too and all the ladies in here. 

Manage to be calm today😂😂😂
Just been googling and talking to my mom and friends via skype. So its a good distraction. And they were so supportive and telling me that everything will be fine. 
Sometimes u just need those kind of people to remind u over and over that its going to be okay. Its nice when ur surrounded with positive people and u take all their positive vibes. It truly helps when u feel so down and scared.

Thats nice angel that u manage to stay busy and didnt think about it that much. I think this is a good day for us!! Tomorrow is a new one and i am hoping for the best for all the women who has been struggling with this journey. I hope we find the strength and hope for what we truly wanted! 

Thanks all and goodnight!! xx


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Congrats emzyjk that's great news 🤗 
Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy 🤰


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello ladies I wanted to introduce myself.  I had egg collection yesterday,  where they managed to retieve 6 eggs so waiting to hear back on how many fertilised 🤞. This is our second round of ICSI,  this time with a different donor sperm so hopefully the cells are dividing nicely as we speak 🙏 hoping for 5 day transfer but my clinic do either day 2, 3 or 5 depending on the quality of the embies. 

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

Good morning ladies, 
So today was my otd, was up early to test, & im over the moon to say I got a lovely strong BFP!!!!! 💗
  I've not had much in the way of symptoms, no implantation cramps or bleeding. Just the odd mild twinge in my first week, and this week it's felt as though af is coming, some days more than others. I have had sore boobs, but I'm not sure whether that can be trusted as a "symptom" or due to progesterone. The only things that stood out for me was a strong metallic taste in my mouth, I got that twice in the first week. And super thirsty, all the time. I hope this gives some of you hope, as I know how torturous the 2ww is. I was miserable most of mine, convinced it hadn't worked. 
I will be quietly lurking and look forward to seeing your bfps!!! 
Good luck ladies!!! You all deserve this so much 😘 Xxxx


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

MaybeBaby2017.... baby dust to you.. whatever it is rest assure that it is the best option. I've read somewhere that the sooner the mebryo's are returned to the uterus the better their survival rate.. after all the uterus is the optimum place for the embryos..

Bella2017.. wow that's amazing 😍 seems this month is the lucky month hopefully for most on this thread.. wishing you a health pregnancy 🤰.. 

I'm 4dpIUI.. I've been through this 2ww more than 30 times already still I can't get used to it 😣.. it's awful.. I just wish I have a button to fast forward those 2ww.


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi all. After skulking on here for ages reading other people's posts I thought it was about time I actually said hello.
Currently 4dp5dt. It was a top quality blasto from my partner's egg so hopeful but obviously still doubting. Think this is our third go though had a FET too. Had one BFP last Summer in  but then lost it a couple of days later.
Feels totally different this time because I didn't have the lead up with the Gonal F/Cetrotide injections. And also AF's arrival  is my usual marker for a BFN but not sure if my cycle being suppressed w Buselerin will have messed up my cycle.  So annoying analysing every tiny little twinge and so annoying being on constant Pant Watch. Sometimes I feel nauseous but wonder if it's psychosomatic, but other than that no symptoms really.
My OTD is May 12. Good luck to all testing. Congrats to all the BFPs and for those who've had BFNs, thinking of you all.


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Congratulations Bella2017 such wonderful news 👶🍼

Thank you mms. I just got a call from the clinic,  of the 6 eggs which were collected only 5 were suitable for injection.  Of those one didn't survive the injection process so I have four embies growing as we speak.  They suggested transfer on Sunday,  Tuesday or Wednesday so I'll keep everything crossed they make it as last time I had double the number of eggs but only one survived to day 5. Your comment has made me feel much better,  yes my uterus is where they are meant to be so if it is Sunday transfer it's for the best. Keep in there the two weeks will be over before you know it just make sure that you keep positive and rest up xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bella congrats on BfP!!! So delighted it worked our for u!!!

As for me i dont think i have some good news for u.

Went to the clinic to have my hcg and pgd test today but i wont get the result til afternoon or monday.

The doctor gave me two pregnancy test and theyre both super faint positive on a 11dpt5dt. I dont think this is going to proceed anymore. As i cant understand why im having all the symptoms and getting faint positives during the other days and now its just super super super faint. I wish i can attach the photos of the two pt's for you to see.

Im not having my hopes up on the hcg test anymore. I think this is over for me and im out of the game already. To be honest i dont know how i will feel. I didnt cry or anything. Maybe i knew it was coming already. Glad i took a test during the past few days and probably i prepared myself.
Will let u know what my hcg results are. 
Thanks and I hope to hear more bfps from u guys! Atleast something positive today! 
Thanks for all the support!!


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Can I join you please?

I am 3dp5dt - no symptoms whatsoever and feeling a bit low as a result (can't quite remember but I think I'd felt at least something on previous BFPs by this point).  OTD is 18 May, so more than a 2ww. 

Congratulations to everyone who's had BFPs and thinking of those with a BFN.

Vxx


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Also just quickly - does anyone know how buserelin affects people's cycles? Would my cycle start the day I stopped taking it or should I just wait it out as it'll be messed up?
Bearing in mind I'm in a same-sex relationship & took Buselerin to take the menopause while my partner got dosed up. Thanks


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Afternoon ladies,  just a quick question for those of you who used accupuncture to assist with ET,  what was your experience with timing both before and after? My acupuncturist suggests 8pm the day before and 8pm on the day of ET - is it more effective the sooner it is done after EC? I'm probably worrying over nothing but any hints,  tips and advice would be gratefully recieved xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you ladies! 

Pixie- I've been thinking of you. I'm so sorry. But it's not over yet. I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Hey ladies, congratulations Bella over the moon for you, that's great news! Pixie I don't know if you treatment is more complex than mine but I thought any positive was just that?? I hope your concerns short lived and your results come back as you hope! Still got everything crossed for you chick. I'm amazed at how much you've all been through. This our 4th final time but feeling more hopeful today. I seem to have more symptoms on an evening than during the day. As long as I can get through the next week with my sanity intact I'll be happy. Quite a bit of cramping last night and felt sick this morning at around 5am. Wishing all the new ladies to the thread the best of luck for the coming weeks and happy and healthy pregnancies! 🤞🤞Pixie keep us posted sending lots of love your way xx 

Hi VCR, Just wanted to let you know I was extremely low about 4dpt had no symptoms at all and got really stressed about the whole situation. It's so important to us all. Try not to worry it's early days and everybody is different. Try to do things to keep your mind busy and lift your mood. I visit family and went out for tea with the hubby. Best of luck and positive baby vibes. Xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello ladies, can I join please? 
I'm 1dp5dt (1 x 4bb was transferred) obviously no symptoms yet but I don't expect to have any at this point.
Congrats to all who had BFP and rooting for the others still in 2ww. I'm sure we'll get to know each other well in the next few days / weeks. 

Pixie, it's not over yet. I know it's a hard mind game as you would like to hope but on the other hand you want to suppress the hope to prepare for the worst. It's not over, until it's over.

Maybe - hello on this thread too. If i were you (and it is an opton) i would go on the day of ET for both  pre and post transfer. London Acupuncture clinic (2 corners from ARGC) do sessions over the weekend, especially for ladies who do ET. You do need an initial session with them beforehand so if your transfer is on Sunday I'd give them a call to see if they can see you on Saturday for the initial session. If you wanted to have acupuncture with them.


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up Pritamin.  I have already paid for a block booking of sessions with the lady I use for accupuncture but I guess it wouldn't hurt to enquire at the other place.  They might not be best pleased if I only use them for three sessions mind you.  Only prob with Sunday is they said they might call me on the morning and tell me to come down so I won't get much notice. 

Fingers and toes crossed for a BFP for you 🍀🤞have you taken some time off work following ET?! 

Xxx 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Most of their patients I think only use them for three sessions.
I did originally and went back for seconds yesterday.
They do fit their schedule around ET ladies and they know Argc very well and how hectic they can be so you wouldn't be the first with this scenario 

No, I didn't take any time off work this time. It will probably help with 2ww going quicker but will see


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up Pritamin I will give them a call tomorrow morning.  It's nice to have something to take your mind off things! Xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Huge congrats on the positive tests!!  Exciting and gives us all hope.

I've got horrible diarrhea... sorry TMI but eugh.  Really hoping its a symptom!  Official blood test on 12th, may test on 10th or 11th just to see... 

When I was pregnant with my daughter I had barely any symptoms at all!


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi everyone 

I'm currently 3dp5dt, using my partner's embryo. We ordered some pregnancy tests last night and we're going to try and wait until OTD. No symptoms or anything at the moment. Things had mostly been going quite smoothly until I asked to have my progesterone checked. I was told that it was 31 and I had to start Protogest. Not enjoying that at all!


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies ,

Today I'm 5dpiui... still too early for implantation. But I've been feeling heaviness in my breasts. Something I have never felt before.. feels exactly the same way i used to feel when breastfeeding. To the extent I had a dream last night that I was lactating. I'm just too worried this could be a sign of high prolactin.. I've never had this problem before and worried it might affect implantation. Has anyone been through this before!


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Bella - Huge Congratulations on your BFP - I am so pleased for you. How are you feeling? We have bee advised by our clinic to book early pregnancy scan in 3 weeks - will do on Monday as clinic is closed today. I did a home pregnancy test this morning as wanted to see the BFP with my own eyes - DH was pleased to see it too as makes it seem more real that a telephone conversation with clinic with a HCG number!! 

Pixie - I guess you are still waiting for your blood test result, really hope you get good news on Monday. My clinic said OTD is for blood test but if doing home pregnancy test should wait for 2 days post OTD so I don't think it is helpful for your doctor to have given you home pregnancy tests to do - I really think you should wait to get the blood test result. Still you said you got a faint positive (presume you tested using first wee of the day?) - so it all sounds promising to me - let us know chick x 

MMS - I have had tender breasts for a couple of months now since I did mock cycle which involves progesterone in the form of 4 pills per day and 2 pessaries per day!! 

Violin, VCR, Hannahdaisy & Camsie - welcome to the group, hope the 2 ww passes quickly for you. 

Pritomin - welcome I had acupuncture pre EC when I did IVF with own egg but unfortunately it didn't work out so never got to the post acupuncture stage - I do think it can be helpful though. 

Maybebaby - Hope your embryos are growing nicely - good luck for the transfer next week when they are ready - are you going for single or double transfer, or have you not decided yet?

Hope you all have lovely weekends ladies xx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks emzyjk!
I am hoping that it will be a different story on the blood test on monday. But im not really having my hopes up tbh. Im kinda okay now compared yesterday that i felt my world crushed down. I just need to be ready and i can always try again. 
By the way, can u send me how much does it cost for an egg donation in IB alicante? Or embryo adoption? How long is the waiting time to get a donor? I heard so many good things about them and maybe i want to try there if this cycle fails. Thanks and so delighted for u!! I bet its the nicest feeling on earth to have somethig that you really really want!! 
Hopefully we have more positive news in the next couple of weeks!! Keep em coming ladies!!


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi emzyjk, I had a call from the clinic this morning and they have advised me to prepare for EC tomorrow which will be day 3. As I only have 4 embies to begin with they suggested if they can tell they're good quality tomorrow morning a 3 day transfer will be best option for us as the uterus has much better conditions for them to grow than the lab.  I'm hoping for two to be transfered and the other two on ice 😊

Its all feeling very real now ekkkkk

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Pixie - we decided to go for donor egg at IB instead of in the UK as there is virtually no waiting list whereas in the Uk I understand that it can take up to 9 months to find a match. There are lots of young women / uni students who are willing to donate to the clinic and so there is a greater number of possible matches. You don't get any input though or any information regarding the donor as it is completely anonymous and you have to trust that the clinic will match you with a donor of similar characteristics. The cost was 7,500 euros for the treatment, plus 600 to 900 euros for freezing facilities (depends on number of eggs). BH issued the prescription so we bought the drugs from Asda (pills and pessaries) - think those cost around £1,000 in total as had mock cycle and am to stay on them for another 12 weeks!! You will need to factor in the flight, accommodation and eating costs, etc, but I couldn't recommend it highly enough - I just wish we'd done it sooner!! Hope this helps. Look after yourself xx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks emzyjk!!
Will definitely check on that and inquire in the next couple of days!
How long do I need to wait to start another cycle? Either FeT or fresh? Do i need to wait for two af cycles? or i can just strt right away? I still dont know whats happening as i am not bleeding yet and just having minor cramps at the moment. Sore boobs are gone since yesterday. 
Thanks!


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello all ... hannahdaisy same happened to me today had 2 lovely looking blasts transferred on Thursday had progesterone checked today and it had decreased... so they have upped it ! Does that mean they haven't implanted so you think ? Assuming if they had at this point ugh would be rising? God I'm so worried now !


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Pixie1230.. you can start another cycle or FET back to back as long as you do an ultrasound scan on the 2nd or 3rd day of your period and there are no cysts on your ovaries and endometrium thickness is thin... that's what my doctors tell me ..


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks emzyjk  
So as ever I've succumbed to sneakily testing. Yesterday I noticed a barely-there faint line. Today it's a bit stronger. Coupled with nausea I'm hopeful for a BFP but not sure how happy/relaxed I'll be seeing as last time this happened I got a BFP at the end of the 2ww which was then followed by a really heavy bleed a few days later and a BFN  
The nausea is much more pronounced this time though. Wish I'd gone for some acupuncture having read through this.
Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Congrats Violin!

5dp5dt here.  Had a  pulling pain in lower abdomen on Friday but nothing much else since.

How is everyone else - and the ladies who transferred on 2 May in particular?!

Happy Sunday!

Vxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Cautious congrats Violin, may the line go stronger every day. How many days post trasfer are you?

I just realised that my transfer was 4th May or May the fourth, i.e May the force be with you. Maybe that's a sign of New Hope ahead?!? (My DH is a big Star Wars fan). Sorry girls, I think I'm slowly going mad


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Ladies

Pixie - I have everything crossed for you honey, having been where you are I know what a terrible feeling that is, if for some reason though this turns into a chemical it might be worth looking at some immune testing before paying out immediately for another cycle. I had cycle after cycle and kept having chemicals and miscarriages and I wish I'd tested my immunes sooner.  I really hope it's just a slow grower and everything works out for you hon, big hugs x

Maybebaby - wishing you all the best for transfer, come on little embies grow big and strong    and hope you can enjoy being PUPO x

Bella / Emzyjk / Violin 7 - congrats on your BFPs ladies hoping it all goes well for you both, are you booking in early scans? looking forward to hearing how that goes. 

VCR, Hannahdaisy & Camsie - how's the 2WW going, I am seriously living in crazy town symptom spotting which is mad as I know the progesterone and estrogen and everything means a successful cycle and a failed one have both pretty much felt the same in the past.  I am trying to focus on enjoying being PUPO and thinking about the future and not worry about the 25 stone I feel like I am putting on with all the steroids and progesterone. When I am trying to sleep I like to think the tugs and twinges that feel a bit like AF pains are my little munchkins settling in a bit more, it's soooo long 2 weeks and I can't test early this time (normally do at 5dp5dt) as I am on Pregnyl support so I'd get a false positive    have to wait the full 2 weeks arrrgh!  I have noticed that my skin is really drying out this time, not sure if that is the Neupogen, I am like almost peeling on my stomach but I can't moisturise as it's where I inject, anyone else had that?

Pritomin - when I have had acupuncture before I don't think I had any after just before the cycle but I didn't do it this time and I definitely think the forth is a sign. . . here's hoping you have a little jedi developing on board x 

Big bay hugs to angel social media and everyone else on this journey

Ikle x


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

kelly2109 said:


> Hello all ... hannahdaisy same happened to me today had 2 lovely looking blasts transferred on Thursday had progesterone checked today and it had decreased... so they have upped it ! Does that mean they haven't implanted so you think ? Assuming if they had at this point ugh would be rising? God I'm so worried now !


I had mine checked straight after ET so it can't have been anything to do with implantation for me. I'm really not sure though, I think some of us just don't absorb the pessaries as well as others. I've done my third Prontogest injection now and it was a bit better last night. Are you having progesterone injections too?

Iklefeet - it's not going too badly, thank you. Think I've felt some AF like pains yesterday and earlier this morning. Hoping that it's a good sign!

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just started the injection as well as cycolgest ! I know it's standard that ARGC check the progesterone so assuming still have time to implant ! God it's so nerve wracking!


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for that Iklefeet! I havent tested my immunes to be honest. But i think i do
habe immune issues,As i have severe endo.
And my doctors in Greece already covered everything like celebrex, clexane, intralipids, baby aspirin, doxy, predisolone, i was on pills. I took soo many meds before i start with this cycle. So i dont know if this is just a bad luck or theres something wrong with my immunes. Or maybe the emrbyos that was put in has problems. I will never know for sure.  
I had hysteroscopy prior to this and a laparoscopy, had implantation cuts too. So i dunno what else im
missing why those 3 embies(blast) didnt implant Im kinda losing hope. 
But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh Pixie honey I'm so sorry it's bloody heartbreaking why some people have to go through all this for a bubba. I have endo and all sorts of immunes and a DQ alpha match with hubby so every transfer is a bit of a gamble and a bfp doesn't mean a mean a baby it's just one step but sadly that's the way it is.

Don't give up hope.  On the Gennet thread a lady that cycled when I did had 8DE cycles and got her bfp on the last try now she has a beautiful baby boy.  Some of this is just luck and timing. 
Big hugs xxx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

I know, It's just sad and u dont know when should you say enough? 
This is just my first FET and first time being PUPO. Hopefully im just one of those few who never get lucky on the first try. Will see what my doctor say and what should be the next plan. Planning on changing clinics but the hassle of doing tests again and sending out informations and all makes me think to try again with Serum. Oh well! I know its going to be worth it in the end. 
This is just so depressing and a painful journey. But this is the card that I was dealt with. So im taking the challenge. 

Goodluck with your cycle iklefeet. Try to relax, and take it easy. I know its hard to be stress free. 
I hope this cycle will give u the much awaited gift that you wanted to receive for so long.


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks vcr, Pritamin & iklefeet. I'm 7dp5dt so definitely feeling cautious at the moment. As time progresses the nausea is getting worse. It's horrible but at the same it's reassuring.
Iklefeet got everything crossed for you. I don't think I've ever got through the 2ww without testing early.  
My oh wants to ask for an early scan after our last m/c but it wouldn't have changed anything. But I'll probably ask.
Hope it works for you pixie. So frustrating, upsetting, everything. We saud this would be our last go but then we've already intimated we'd probably try again.


----------



## Bella2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

Emzyjk & iklefeet- Thank you ladies! Feeling really well so far. Just very tired in evenings and sore boobs! 
First scan in 3 weeks. Excited & nervous! 
Wishing you all the luck in the world iklefeet! 

Pixie- I still have everything crossed for you. Lots of hugs. 

Violin7- those symptoms sound very positive so far! Hope this is your time 🙏🏻. 

Wishing everyone luck xxx


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello ladies, 

May I join your thread? I'm a bit late in the day to join, as my OTD is this Wednesday (10th May) -  I have been reading your posts and congrats to everyone who's had BFPs!  So pleased for you. 

I'm very nervous/anxious now for Wednesday - we've done one cycle before (in Jan) and got a BFN, and by this time in the cycle I was starting to spot - dreading it happening again the same   First cycle we only managed to get 5 eggs and had two blasts put put back in but they obvs didn't take, this time we got 100% more eggs (10) and managed to get two frosties so I was feeling really positive at the start, but as the days have progressed I'm feeling much less positive    

We tested early last time too so this time hanging on for OTD, but its driving me round the bend! Have any of you had AF pains all the way through? I've read elsewhere that some people do get them all the time in the 2WW, but I've had them pretty much every day except 1 since ET.....  Its so hard to wait isn't it?! 

Good luck everyone, 

xx


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks bella! Hope it sticks. Massive congrats to you and all the best for the scan. Does it feel a lifetime away?

Hi Galapagos. Good luck for Wednesday. I've got a short cycle so af always came before OTD. But the one time we got a BFP (that sadly didn't stick) I also recall having AF feelings and couldn't differentiate between *actual* AF symptoms.
All the best for your wait and everything crossed for Weds. Brilliant you've got some frosties too


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Morning Ladies,
Every crossed for a positive result today Pixie. How's everyone's 2ww going? Any symptoms? My test is Friday and I've had a really awful weekend. I had some cramping Friday which at first I just though might be implantation but since then my nausea, thirst, generally feeling pregnant feeling has all but disappeared. I had some light pink spotting yesterday when I wiped (which stopped soon after) and my pessaries seem to not be dissolving fully. Trying to hold it together as I still have 4 days till I can test but I think I've lost my last chance at a successful outcome. This is our last time so trying to hope for the best while preparing for the worst. Praying I'm wrong and my symptoms pick up through the week   . Hoping you ladies are coping better than me at the moment. Some positive stories to help lift my spirits would be good.   
AngelFB


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Morning ladies (it's bloody cold today, isn't it??. At least it is in London).

Galapagos - I think AF pains throughout are a great sign as AF pains are pretty similar to those of being pregnant. Not that i've ever been pregnant but all my friends said the same.

Angel - pink spotting is also a great sign as it could be sign of implantation and if yours is a late implanter then it could well be that only just implanted over the weekend. Fingers crossed.

Pixie - I have everything crossed for you for a positive result today. Please let us know whenever you feel like.

Nothing to report from me. I'm 4dp5dt and had some twinges / cramps here and there but nothing that i wouldn't have in a normal cycle I don't think. Time will tell....


----------



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm on my first 5dFET cycle with steroids, having done 2 previously without, first one unsuccessful, second one successful but ended in miscarriage. I'm now in the 2ww of my 3rd cycle and feel different to both previous times...the time I got pregnant I had sore boobs, period-type pains, nausea, the works. This time my boobs are only the tiniest bit sore, I feel swollen but not period-achey and no real nausea. Could it be the steroids are masking symptoms? I'm not feeling very pregnant!

Trying not to go bananas on the 2ww.


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi I'm 4dy5dt as well .... had a few twinges but nothing major and no spotting at all ! Feel a bit sick but had that since before egg transfer ... so prob nothing ! Xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

On the note of not dissolving pessaries. I seem to have the same issue, when use the front entrance not the back passage, half of it just seem to end up on my pantyliner eventually. I think they are more effective when they are in the vagina but don't see it being very effective if it ends up in my pants. Does anybody else have the same issue and spoken to a doctor about it? Not sure whether I should go back and use them in the back passage, at least with the morning one when I'm up and about.


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Morning all,

6dp5dt here: had some pink/brown spotting this morning and hope it stays just that.  I've had it before with previous cycles in about the same quantities so am okay provided it doesn't get heavier.

On the pessaries, I've been told that they have the same effectiveness taken vaginally or rectally.  I asked because last time I used them vaginally (until about 10 weeks when I was told to use them rectally instead - I'd had long term spotting and was always thinking I was miscarrying), whereas this time I'm being told to use them rectally.  Personally I prefer using them rectally because none of it comes out, so much less mess.  Pritamin, I'd speak to your clinic about it (and I agree it's flipping cold).

Hope you're okay Pixie.  

Also, hope everyone else is surviving.  The 2WW is no fun: I'm only doing all right because I'm busy at work, so am distracted by something else.

Vxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi ladies sorry for the slow update I keep losing track on where I've posted.  So I had one Emby transferred yesterday which was day 3 and my clinic have advised that I will have the other Emby transferred on day 5 or 6 so they can chose the strongest of the remaining ones to transfer. Fingers crossed I'll still have two embys which are good quality and can be frozen 🍀🤞

Hope you're all doing well,  how have you been taking your minds off the 2WW?!

Pritamin may the fourth be with you hehe my EC was 4th too and I was thinking the same thing on the day .  Not that I'm a fan but who knows it might be lucky for us 😊

Xxxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Please can I join on here - today  I had a 5 day transfer of a top quality embryo in Spain - we have 4 others frozen, back at the hotel now whilst DH is running around after me lol - we fly home tomorrow x


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Betty, great news ... relax this afternoon, glad DH is looking after you. Mine went out to buy pineapple juice, doughnuts from DunkinDonuts and a wrap from the healthy sandwich bar nearby!! Funny to think 10-days ago I was in the same position as you. ~Keep in touch x


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

MaybeBaby, great news that you can have 2 embies put back, and Angel feeling your strain with the 2ww.  Are you working through the 2ww to take your mind off it? Fingers crossed for you.  

Thanks so much Violin & Pritamin, really hoping they are just similar pains not the real thing... 

BTW - I have Luberon injections instead of pessaries, as the last cycle I really didn't get on well with them (I don't have that great a digestive system after getting dysentry working in India!!), and although the consultant was a bit hesitant in prescribing them, I've found them SOOOO much better!! They aren't the oil based ones that need a big needle, they are just the same as the downregging needle (v fine). They cost a bit more but this whole thing is so expensive that it makes v little difference to the total bill...sharing in case anyone is in the same boat. 

xx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you emzyjk - was it really 10 days ago? Hope you are feeling well - how many days after transfer did you test? I have told to test on 17th may - dunno if I can wait that long lol x


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Got my results back and its a BFN for me. 
I just dont know what happened. I am getting faint positives during the past few days even on OtD. Not sure if its the pregnyl as it is out in my system for a week after my OTD and i just took 1500pregnyl.
Not sure also if they implanted. Or is it a chemical pregnancy. I clearly dont know. I hope someone can explain to me so that I'll have an idea what went wrong. 
Anyway my heart and soul is crying because of the pain but life must go on. 
Thanks for all your support guys! It truly means something and helped me coped during the confusing days of my 2ww. 
Wish u all the best of luck in your cycle!


----------



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi IzzyQ, yes I ve been told by the consultant that steroids ll mask the pregnancy symptoms..I m yet to start my cycle with steroids, so dont hav any experience as such..Like u, i hav tried 2 cycles without steroids and now hav done the immune tests and been prescribed with steroids (will start in july).. the info sheet also says the steroids will mask the pregnancy symptoms..so dont think its anything to worry.. But whoever has already on it can giv u more assurance..
good luck with ur 2ww


----------



## AnnieRoo (Feb 20, 2013)

Pixie, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN   I've just logged on today for the first time and read this whole thread from start to finish. I was really rooting for you and wish you got the BFP you deserve. You seem so positive and I hope your next cycle is the one. You've inspired me to be more positive and stop feeling sorry for myself x


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Galapagos, 

Im currently off work until tomorrow and my clinic said they will sign me off as they feel that I need to rest at this time as I have a very stressful job which involves alot of travel.  One of thr biggest stressers is my boss who is completely unsympathetic to me having IVF treatment. 

Ohhh I might have to call and ask about Liberton instead of the oil based one I'm currently using.  As you say the whole cycle is expensive anyway so what's a little more money to the mix 😂💸

Pixie,  I'm sorry to hear your news.  I think it is definitely worthwhile asking your clinic for their take on what happened.  I didn't get that closure after my last cycle and the not knowing was difficult when I moved clinics too.  Please look after yourself,  thinking of you xxxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your BFN x this journey is so bloody hard ! Try and take care of yourself Hun xxx 

2ww is killing me ... had a progesterone retest today and it has gone up so clinic happy x checking it again on Wednesday ! Currently on 4dy5dt ... it's killing me but assuming that if one of my beautiful embies is gonna implant it would have done by now so nothing more to do now but wait ! X


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi anniroo,
Wow that's really touching that i inspired you in a little way. I guess the most hard part is just the delay of having a baby now.  The set backs. 
Maybe it wasnt our time yet. I know theres an angel waiting for us to be loved. I can't be mad or complained why it didnt work, I know some people are going through worst than me. 
Physical pain heals, money will come. And I know this is just one page of our story. We can always try again and thats make me strong and get through it everyday. 
I cried for a bit, ask for strength to go through this journey and peace in my heart. Thanks and best of luck to u!!

Galapagos, Thank u, that what my next step is. I just want to have a closure why my babies didnt stay with mommy. I can definitely feel about workmates being inconsiderate. They will never know what you're going through if theyre not in your shoe.. Having a baby is your priority so dont mind them. 

Kelly Thanks! Hopefully your babies sticks with u! Best of luck with your 2ww! Take it easy!!


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Pixie, I am so very sorry it was a BFN for you . I was so hopeful you might get a positive. Look after yourself 
Did the clinic tell you what your beta was? That might give an indication (to them at least) whether there was even an attempt for implantation. I'm really sorry you have to go through this but you seem to have an incredible inner strength and positive outlook which will get you there in the end. Hopefully not too long a wait. Do you have any Frosties left?

Afm - it's only going to be a rant. Is anyone else of the opinion that magpies should be banned from the country? They drive my insane. Every time I spot one I frantically start looking for at least another one while muttering to myself like a mad woman!!!  
We don't even have this superstition in Hungary (where I'm from) yet I'm driving myself potty over this.


----------



## Lusitano (Jun 23, 2015)

On my FET I took low dose Prednisolone and it definitely masked my pregnancy symptoms.
I would usually get all the pregnancy/af symptoms on every natural cycle. But this time, nada!
I'm currently nearly 34 weeks with twins. 😉


----------



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you PV and Lusitano! I'm becoming very convinced this cycle hasn't worked because of the lack of symptoms, but knowing that the steroids do mask them gives me a little hope!


----------



## Bella2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

Pixie- I am so so sorry to hear this news. 
Was really hoping/praying this was your time. You've been so lovely & always so positive & encouraging to all the ladies on here, myself included.
Please take care of yourself. 
Wishing you all the best on the rest of your journey, lovely lady 😘 
Lots of hugs xxx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Pritamin! 
My clinic didnt give me my beta. It was my husband who rang them as I already called them three times earlier, but my result was still not in the system. So i asked my DH if he can ring them as they might get annoyed with me calling. My husband told me they just said "not pregnant". 
So tomorrow i might go to the clinic and get a copy for myself and send it to my fertility clinic to know what the real story was. 
I cried earlier but I know its not the end of the world yet and I can still try and do it again. Some
people might not have the same opportunity to even afford IVF and I am just thankful to even get this far and experience life in my tummy. 
Before all I had was stopped Ivf cycles and I thought i will never experience the 2ww. Ever! Hehhe! But i was able to. And I was even given a 60% chance of it working. 
I am using donor embryos. So theres loads of frosties waiting for me i think when i get back
My husbands sperm is actually perfect but we still chose this emrbyo adoption for us not to have complications in the future. 
I wont stop, and I know theres an angel waiting for us. I can feel it. I just dont know when and how at the moment. Best of luck with your journey!
BTW, I have never seen a magpie here in Ireland

Hi Bella, Thank you for the lovely message. Were on the same timeline and I am so happy that atleast one of us got a BFP!!
You must be over the moon!! And U deserve it.  Take it easy and enjoy the pregnancy. It truly is a magical event of a womans life.


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

So sorry to hear that Pixie. One day..one day. Hope you're ok. Your positivity is really uplifting. 

Hi MaybeBaby & Betty. Hope you're both doing OK.

I think I'm too preoccupied with the 2ww to notice the magpies Pritamin but enjoyed your rant nonetheless   

afm finding the wait really hard. Even though I'm testing positive I don't feel it means much until the scan, based on my past experiences. Today after mulling about I went for a long walk to meet my oh and we had pizza, and then on the way back i started having stomach cramps, for the first time. I think it was probably related to what I'd just eaten, but my first response is to worry. So annoying. Oh well, nothing I can do but wait and try to stay positive.


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks  🎻,  I'm just starting to get nervous now for transfer day number 2. My hubby can't come with me and I'll miss having a hand to hold during the procedure.  Will have to lie back and think happy thoughts.  

When is your scan?! Would love a 🍕 I'm on a bit of a health kick at the moment so haven't been able to indulge.  I'm sure the cramps are just implantation and nothing to do with the pizza,  I can imagine it's so easy to overthink every twinge.  In fact that was me earlier I had half a pineapple and then started getting a few twinges and I read it could cause uterine contractions.  Of course I too thought worse case,  Needless to say I won't be eating any more 🍍 for a while lol xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Pixie- I know there are no words to make this better so just sending you lots of love and good vibes for your next go and hope you are able to find a way to let go off this loss and focus on the future positives.  Your baby is just around the corner xxx

Maybebaby such excellent news about having 2 transfers a few days apart that maximises your implantation window and chances so who knows you may get twins. . How exciting. 

Welcome anniroo

Galapagos and Kelly I know what you mean about working to keep your mind of the symptom spotting, I was off but said I'd help with a report which I've been rewriting for 2 days now and wish I'd never started it.  I've been fine until yesterday when I got this mild headache and lots of twinges and I've literally eaten non-stop all day, this is hopefully a good sign.  I have had the same pain I get under my armpits though which is what happens when my immune system kicks in so I'm slowly going insane trying not over think what's going on in my body. 

Betty I think we're testing on the same day 17th, if I don't cheat and test early.  Did you do DE transfer? I did too but only got 2 usable embryos so I'm a bit gutted.  It looks like you had quite a few to transfer and freeze you mind me asking which clinic in Spain you used?

Violin, I know these are scary times until you see that heatbeat but try and relax and just enjoy these moments when you can, you've made it this far honey, every little cramp is your bubba snuggling in x

Pritamin, you made me laugh about the magpies, we've had one vine into the garden and it's making me talk to my self like a nutter. I did see 3 the other day so I'm hanging into that x

Big love and good luck to anyone else in the 2ww and good luck for the fourth coming scans you luck bfp ladies. 
Ikle x


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good luck maybe baby - hope all goes well with your 2nd transfer x 
So AFM I had transfer yesterday and clinic called to say my progesterone levels was a little low - not to worry but just as a precaution to inject once a day until OTD also to carry on with cylogest has anyone else had these injections? 

Sorry ickle just seen your message- I did use DE but only had 1 transferred as clinic wouldn't really budge on 2 - we have now 4 good quality ones frozen - my OTD is same as yours but I probably will cave in 😜 
We used Embriogyn in Tarragona again, 3rd time lucky I'm hoping, we fly home today x


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Pixie I'm so sorry for your BFN. Trust me I know exactly how you're feeling.. you seem to be strong enough to keep going.. a very strong woman you are

MaybeBaby... I have my fingers crossed for you. I think the idea of having 2 embryos transfered at day 3 and day 5 is a brilliant idea. 

Today I'm 8dpIUI. Any implantation should be happening today, tomorrow or day after tomorrow. I'm really not looking forward to another heartache. I read a case study the other day that IUI has the same success rate as IVF for couples labeled under "unexplained infertility".. well IVF never worked for me and we already spent a fortune on IVF/ICSI, PGD and PGS... natural conception did work for me when I conceived my child.. and now I'm really hoping IUI will work


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Betty,  I started the injections the evening of my first transfer.  I'm not going to lie they're quite uncomfortable as it's a thicker needle and the progesterone is in oil but if it does the trick I'm willing to grit my teeth.  Fingers crossed I don't have to do a 3hr round trip for no transfer today.  Safe flight home today,  treat yourself to something in duty free... You deserve it 👌

Thank you MMS,  this whole experience has been so different to my NHS cycle early last year so fingers crossed it will make the difference. I'm hoping your Emby is implanting as we speak,  out of curiosity how does iui differ from the obvious EC and ET.  Do you still have to take lots of meds to DR and then stimm?! Sorry if it seems like a silly question.  

Stay strong ladies 💪 I hope you all have a lovely day xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning everyone. Sorry for your bad news Pixie, sounds like you are being really strong. 
I'm now 11 days post iui and been having some symptoms... Mostly upset tummy, bit of nausea. Just did a home test and negative.... Maybe I just had s tummy bug? Anyway, official blood test Thursday so let's see. Going on holiday on Sunday, so if I'm not pg at least I can drink wine!!


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

MaybeBaby.. have a safe trip back home..

IUI (intra uterine insemination) is a very simple procedure and much much cheaper than IVF. Depending on the patient you either need stimulation or not but even if you need stimulation it is mild, nothing like IVF. Probably only Clomid or famera is enough or both combined with FSH injectable or only small dose of injectable so. The aim is to have 1-3 follicules, anything more and the cycle is terminated or can be transfered to IVF. A trigger shot is given when the follicules are mature and insemination takes place +/- 36 hours later. The partner gives a semen sample, the sample is washed and put in a special medium then injected through a catheter into the uterus. It's pain free, not invasive and doesn't need any anesthesia or sedation. 

IVF should have higher success rate than IUI, but for those with unexplained infertility both procedures (according to stashould have the same rate of success but clinics don't like to tell you that because of the cost factor


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Morning ladies 

MMS that is so interesting about IUI, I didn't even know that was an option! I guess you must feel much better on it if there's no EC? 

I'm on my mobile so sorry not to be able to post more personals this morning, but hope you are all well. 

I've been awake since 5am, only 1 more day till OTD and still resisting testing, no more AF pains today which I hope is good, but lots of rumbling and noise going in which is so weird! And (.)(.) seem to be a bit deflated, which I don't think can be a good thing. Hating having to wait, I'm contemplating buying a HPT before I get to work and just doing it there but if it's a BFN not sure how I'll manage through the day 😞 

Is anyone else due to test tomorrow? 

Wishing you all luck 

Xx


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Feel your pain Maybebaby - could you Skype while it's being done? My partner was in the US for one FET so we Skyped (voice only as the signal wasn't strong enough for video). The clinical staff said it was their first time & although it's a bit odd (imagine saying "yes so they're, err,  going in now" in front of a group of strangers) it was nice having her there. Massive good luck for today xx 
We don't have a scan date yet - OTD isn't til Friday but I've been testing every day. I'm confident it's a BFP (the test line's getting stronger each day) but hope we'll get to the scan this time.

Thanks for your lovely words iklefeet. Think I need to woman up!

All the best for tomorrow Galapagos. Keeping everything crossed. 

And to everyone else on the 2WW and post-IUI - crossing fingers and toes x


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Morning ladies, 

Galapagos I would probably say hold out one more day,  as you say if it's not the result you were hoping for it will be difficult for you to continue the day.  Youve done so well it's less than 24 hours to go. Don't over think symptoms I've read people say they had no symptoms at all and got a BFP  also some might be related to the progesterone anyway so best to just sit tight (I know it's so much easier said than done 💋). 

Hi 🎻,  unfortunately can't Skype as hubby has meetings all day.  I am currently waiting at the clinic  they're still undecided as to whether to transfer one today or tomorrow as at the moment they are still at the compacted morula stage and they would like to transfer a blastocyst.  They said things move along quickly and they should be able to let me know by 12 if I can  go ahead today or not.  Your anecdote has given me a giggle,  "is it in yet",  "yes"... Sorry that's a bit crude but laughter is the best medicine.  Have everything crossed for all you lovely ladies in the 2WW,  thank you for keeping me sane 💋 xxx

MMS thank you for sharing your experiences of IUI.  It's definitely something I'm open to considering,  anything which limits the number of drugs they pump into you and I'm all for it.  We are using donor sperm due to male factor infertility so it sounds like this could be a worthwhile thing for us to consider going forward. Also price means we could try again sooner and not have to wait another year to save up 💸💸💸

Xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey ladies,

I'm am 8dp3dt. I had 2 embryos popped back. I'm currently freaking out a little bit. I've had some spotting today and very mild cramps. I'm worried that means its all over again. This is our 2nd cycle. On the last (first) cycle I had spotting a few days before our OTD, but not 5 days before. I also didn't get any cramping until the day after our OTD. I'm so cunfused/worried that none of our embryo's stuck this time.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi AB19 snap with you completely! I'm also at bcrm and am currently 8dp3dt. Try not to worry too much (very hard I know) I've been feeling all the symptoms of AF arriving which is SO unnerving. But I looked back at my diary of my successful cycle that gave me my dd and that's exactly what happened last time. Stay positive


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Charlie,

Thank you. I really don't know what to think. As you say, it's very unnerving and kinda frustrating.

We must have been in BCRM at the same time having EC and ET, how funny. We were 2nd on the list for EC and 1st for having them put back in.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes we must have been. We were 1st in for EC and we had ET at 1.30pm on 1st May! It is by far the worst kind of waiting. Are you working? I have been trying to busy myself to pass the time more quickly!


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

AB19, try not to worry (shoot me, i know!! it's easier said than down). cramping and spotting could well be from implantation. AF pains are very similar of those of pregnancy so we won't really know for sure until we take a test.
I'm 5dp5dt and haven't got any symptoms. Few twinges here and there but nothing out of the ordinary. I get the same in a normal cycle.

Those who have twinges, where do you feel them? In your uterus? i have more twinges in my ovaries which is a bit weird? i'd think that I'd have cramps and twinges in my uterus (if i were pregnant that is). 

baby dust to all of us!!! xxxx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks ladies!!
Dont worry about the symptoms too much. 
I had everything during the 2ww, twinges, AF cramps, nausea, sore boobs, white discharge and watery(sorry tmi), headache, the only thing i never had was the pink and brown spotting(as what they call implantation bleeding) But still i got a BFN. 
They said every cycle is different and pregnancy. So dont focus on that. Thats what i learned from my failed cycle. 
Got my hcg level report today and it was below 5, progesterone is 216.00. I googled it and it means not pregnant. So i clearly dont know why im getting faint positives on my 8dpt5dt until OtD. Just want to know if they really implanted? Or i miscarry them already or they didnt really stick at all. So clearly its just the hcg test that can determine if your pregnant or not. Those pee sticks arent that reliable. i also used a clearblue(not the digital) the cross one and i got a faint positive there on 7dpt5dt.
So just relax and have faith that it will happen. 

Sending positive vibes to all of u! Your babies are on their way.


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

CharlieJ - Haha.... we were in for 1:15 for ET, so we swapped round.

We were quite chatty waiting for EC, so everyone could probably hear us. I hate the waiting around.

I am working. I had May 1st off as it was a bank holiday, and then worked from home the 2 days following EC. I didn't do a lot those 3 days. My OH was adamant that I was going to rest this time, as on our first cycle we had ET and then drove straight to Birmingham to go to  a music gig.


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Pixie, i'm not an expert but that could maybe mean a chemical pregnancy?
Where did you get your HcG done? My NHS clinic only does POAS test but I'd like to do a blood test as well on OTD to find out hcg level so i could get a better indication.
Does anyone know a lab that does hcg tests without a referral somewhere in central london?


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Pritamin Oh okay Thanks for that. Might need to search for that chemical pregnancy. I live in Ireland and my gp did that test. I explained to them that I had Ivf abroad and my fertility doctor wants to get those results.


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Hey ladies, 
So sorry things didn't work out for you this time Pixie😢 Hopefully you can get some answers and try again when you are ready. Welcome to all the new ladies wishing you all the best of luck with the dreaded 2ww. I've been reading all your messages, so many brave ladies chasing their dream just hope for some positive outcomes over the next week or so. 🤞🤞I've had a rough few days unfortunately had some severe cramping at the weekend around 8dpt and since then all my symptoms have disappeared. I've convinced myself that our dream has ended as my body just feels nothing. I read somewhere that predisolone can hide symptoms and I'm holding on to the faint hope that at least one of my embies is holding on in there but I think I'm preparing for the worst outcome. I tested early (probably too early) BFN as expected. Testing Friday so just trying to enjoy the last few days off work. Sending you all positive baby vibes we all deserve this so much🙏🙏


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi ladies, 

Up early this morning - its OTD, so actually more a case of getting up every hour as couldn't sleep! Knackered now, but amazingly, we have finally got our  !! Gobsmacked!! Bit of a false start, the HPT the clinic gave us didn't show up positive at first and I thought it was all over, but we tried two FRER I picked up yesterday and a Clear Blue, and they all show strong lines!!!

So excited/terrified, after trying for so long its such a weird feeling to finally have some success. 
MaybeBaby, you were so right to say wait 1 more day, it was totally worth it - thank you!!

Bloods later, but just wanted to share some positivity this morning for all of you ladies who are waiting to test. 

Baby dust to you guys  

xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Galapagos this is such lovely news I'm so pleased for you 💋👶🍼I can imagine you were up at sunrise as I'm sure I will be.  How will you be spending the rest of your day?! Go out for a nice meal to celebrate?! 

Hoping your positive news can rub off on my ET this morning 😘

Xxx 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Congratulations!!!! Amazing news x mine is Sunday otd! Have u had any symptoms ? I've not had any really ...


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Congratulations Galapagos! So happy for you. Have a brilliant day


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

wow amazing news Galapagos - im so so happy for you xx
AFM - not sure if its these progesterone injections or what but since transfer ive felt awfully sick - not actually been sick but just that feeling still got cramps- ive been told to do injections up until sunday and then up my cylogest by another 2 a day - DH is very good with the needles and is very gentle - in my last pregnancy i was injecting from 12 weeks until DD was 6 weeks old so i guess he has had a lot of experience by now ;-)
hope everyone is well x


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Betty I could do with your husband giving mine some tips,  I feel like a human 🎯 ouch

I hope your sickness subsides soon xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

That's great news Galapagos, congratulations.  

My spotting seems to have gotten worse. Without being too graphic, it's a darker brown and a lot thicker now. It normally does this a day or so just before my AF starts, but my OTD isn't until Sunday, another 4 days away. I'm definitely not testing until then though. I've convinced myself that we'll get a BFN.


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Galapagos.. wow that's amazing news and an amazing start for the day. So happy for you 😍❤


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Galoagos!!! Thats a wonderful news!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Congratulations Galapagos, amazing news  you must be thrilled! 😁 Xx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Morning ladies,  just wanted to update you on transfer number 2. Unfortunately one of my two remaining embies didn't make it to today so I only had one which they could transfer and unfortunately couldn't put any on ❄ they said it still wasn't at blastocyst stage (I'm currently day 6) but they wanted to give it the chance to hopefully work some magic.  Feeling a little down,  need to be more upbeat but I have a horrible feeling it won't work for us again 😢 need to get myself out of this funk,  I'm not sure about the rest of you sometimes him have really positive days and others are really low.  It's such a 🎢 of emotions xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

MaybeBaby.. I totally understand how you're feeling. I guess we all have our ups and down in those 2ww..to the extend where sometime I think I might have bipolar disease (or maybe could be developing one from all those fertility treatments and 2ww...
I think you should be proud of where you reached so far. Having had 2 embryos transfere is different timing I think is really good. I'm so optimistic for you.. don't worry about not having any frozen envies. Last cycle I had 6 grade A-B blastocysts frozen yet only 3 survived the thawing and out of those 3 non implanted. What I was told is that frozen blastocysts have a worst survival rate compared to day 3 frozen embryos. In any case just don't look back and focus on what you have now and hope you can manage to go through the 2ww smoothly.. I'm keeping fingers crossed for you 😘


Today I'm 9dpIUI. No symptoms at all. I have been a bit more spiritual the last couple of days and feel so much better and handling this 2ww much better than I used to (well I hope). Still not tempted to test which is very weird since I usually don't survive this long. 
I donated half of my IVF cycle cost to poor families and orphans and now feeling so much content, relaxed and happy. I believe I'll be accepting a BFN so much better this time. Something I was never able to do. Just wanted to share how I feel. And wishing all who are still in the 2ww a happy outcome . And keeping those who had a BFN in my prayers ❤


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you MMS,  it's nice to talk to others who are going through the same thing and can relate to what I'm going through.  My hubby just calls me moody,  he's not particularly empathetic 😂

Yes the meds probably do mess with our mental health,  I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest!! I will try and be more positive thank you 😘

I've been listening to some classical music which I've found quite relaxing. It's not my usual cup of tea but beats hearing songs about gangsters and hoes on the 📻 😂 much more relaxing.  I definitely think it's worth waiting as you have been until you test incase you get a false negative or positive,  you don't have much longer to wait and it will save unnecessary heart ache.  Such a lovely idea with your donation to charity xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Congratulations, Galapagos - amazing news!

Try not to worry about the spotting, AB - easier said than done, I know.  It is pretty common and I've had some this time round too.  (I take heart from the fact that it happened the last three times too and the outcome was always good - so hopefully the same for you and me this time too.)

Hi Maybe - sorry you're feeling down.  I've also had down days (particular the day of transfer this time for me) and days where I feel better.  You made me   with the comment about radio music: it is too like that, isn't it?!

Thank goodness for some sunshine (in London at least).

Vxx


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello ladies, 

Thank you so much for all your kind messages, overwhelmed and so glad to be here on this forum to share the journey  

MaybeBaby, I'm so sorry you're down, its such a hard thing to do and the emotions are terrifying. I know anecdotal stories are just that, but one of my closest friends had only one egg left after genetic testing, and had it put back - she now has a bonny baby boy. Sometimes it really is just one thats needed. Sending you all positivity. And in answer to your question - we're still in shock, but such a good idea to celebrate - will plan something for later! 

MMS, your zen state of mind sounds lovely - and strangely I felt like that last night, so maybe its a good sign! And such a lovely gesture to make such a donation, I'm sure the luck of the gods will be on your side. 

AB19, hope you can rest up? As I've seen so many people say, bleeding doesn't mean the end until you test on OTD so stay positive. 

Betty, sorry you're feeling so sick, maybe some ginger tea to settle your stomach?  

Kelly, I had LOADS of AF pains until yesterday, and inflated (.)(.), but they started going down 3 days ago so not quite so big now. The main thing I noticed is that yesterday I suddenly having pains, and totally went off my lunch! Today I just feel normal, which is so weird!! 

Pixie, Violin, Angel & VCR (and anyone I've missed), thanks so much, and hope you guys are OK today. 

AFM - no bloods as apparently our clinic doesn't do them as a matter of course (apparently 4 HPTs is enough of an indicator!) but my early scan is on the 26th, so not too long to wait. I'm working from our local office today so hoping togged out soon and enjoy a bit of sun. 

Wishing you all a good day ladies xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hm... my reply went missing...

Galapagos - such an amazing news, i'm so so happy for you. Even the sun came out to celebrate this wonderful news. Whoop, whoop! Wishing you a healthy 9 months ahead.

AB - let's hope that's a sign of the little embie snuggling in and making itself a nice and comfortable space in your lining for the next 9 months ahead.

mms - your state of mind is so inspiring and the fact that you donated money made me tear up.

Maybe - i feel very optimistic for you xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks VCR,  I'm pleased I'm not the only one having ups and downs,  I guess it's all part and parcel of the process - so exhausting.  Yes the ☉ is finally out,  something to celebrate!! 

😂😂 the 📻 comment is so true,  the mild themes seem to be about breaking up and people cheating.  The music industry really needs to make more upbeat 🎶

Hi Galapagos,  it's actually really reassuring to hear stories like that.  Goes to show miracles can happen when you have a little fighter on board!  Yes,  definitely plan some quality time together you won't have much time for that in 8 months time!! Four home pregnancy tests sounds like a lot of peeing bless you! Ekkk bet you can't wait for your scan in a few weeks time.  Defiantly go out and enjoy the weather

Thanks for your positivity Pritamin as always 😘

xxxxxx 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I normally get a small amount of brown spotting only the night before af due but I'm not due on until Saturday and I've had small amounts of brown spotting since Monday? I'm really confused!


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Ladies! Can I join you?

As of today, we (well, I) have a Day 3 embryo on board, nicknamed the 'little blob'. It was our second round of IVF. I don't produce many eggs anymore (around 5-6 each time), and each try we had so far, only one embryo made it to Day 3. This time round, I produced 5 eggs, with 4 being mature, but only two fertilised. One stopped developing after Day 1. Needless to say, I was really crushed, but yesterday, we decided that if it doesn't work out, we will probably attempt a tandem cycle around Sep/Oct.

Knowing that we have a Plan B calms me down a little and makes me feel a little more positive. But for now, we're now hoping the one I have on board is the little fighter we've been waiting for.

My test date is 26 May. And I will either celebrate OR console myself by attending a TAKE THAT concert the day after.


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh my God emzyjk, I'd be losing my mind I think. When do you hear back from your hcg?
I don't know if this is of any reassurance but two of my colleagues were bleeding through the first trimester of their pregnancy. Some people are just like that. Let's hope you're one of them and please keep us updated. I'll be praying for you xxxx

Welcome to the thread tinseltown and congrats in being PUPO. I know you must have heard it countless time but it only takes ONE and it really does so let's hope that little blob is your golden blob  xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Tinseltown,

Welcome!! I also had a day 3 Emby transfered on Sunday and another day 6 morella embie transfered this morning. Similar to you, this is my second round of IVF. In our first round I had 12 eggs collected but only one survived to transfer and this round I had 6 eggs collected and only two made it so none to freeze this time round. I love that you named it little blob &#128525; hopefully s/he is getting nice and cosy as we speak. What is a tandem cycle, I've not heard of that before?!

I think it's a great idea to have things to look forward to whatever the outcome as the 2WW is such a roller coaster of emotions.

Xx https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170510/b5e1c1e6943da04ee3c45dff6bc40ae6.jpg

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks guys. I know it only takes one, so here's to 'little blob' being THE one.

*MabyBaby2017* A 'tandem cycle' is when you cycle alongside an egg donor of your choosing (all her eggs go to you). So by the time embryo transfer day arrives and you have no viable embryo yourself, there will likely be a few embies waiting for you from the donor cycle.

I've come to the point where I really just want a baby, and as someone who grew up with a stepdad who sometimes forgot he wasn't my bio dad (weird conversations, sometimes), I'm absolutely fine with using an egg donor. The only issue is finding a suitable match. Hubby is pretty much British with a drop of Swedish, but I have Spanish/Portuguese and Chinese blood flowing through me, and if I go down the donor egg route, although I seriously don't care less about the genetic material/actual DNA, I would like to be able to share this multi-ethnic (is that even a word?) background with my child. On Fertility Friends, I did read comments from ladies who managed to get half Asian donors in Spain or so, so I'm hoping it's not entirely impossible.

I know that even if 'little blob' sticks and we're successful this time round, any sibling will likely be through a tandem cycle or straight donor egg route as my eggs just aren't that young anymore. It's kind of annoying that you can get anti-wrinkle creams, but you can't quite botox your ovaries...


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Tinseltown, 

We used a sperm donor and I can imagine screening for egg donors will involve a similar process where you can select your most suitable donor based on characteristics like weight,  height,  eye colour,  ethnicity,  skin tone etc so although the donor egg won't necessarily match your background you can try and find one which closely matches.  Also,  nurture will enable the child to be like you anyway,  so nothing to worry about there.  We haven't fixated on DNA,  we will be the parents and that is all that matters and I can imagine the same will be for you,  you'd just be so overjoyed to have a 👶🍼. 

Anyway,  little blob could be the one,  but it's good to know your options for the future should you want any more children.  

If only we could botox our ovaries!!! Xxx 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats Galapagos! I hope things go well at your scan. So how many weeks will you be when you have the scan?


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi

I have been reading all your posts and just wanted to say to not give up hope.

I have been in this process on and off for the last 10 years. 5 IVF cycles with 2 clinics.

5 miscarriages - all before 8 weeks some IVF and natuarally. I had got to the point where I thought it would never happen or if it did , there was obsviously something wrong with my body and would never carry a baby.

This time I never expected it to work again but it did. I fell pregnant with twins but sadly lost one at 7 weeks and had bleeding anxiety, you name it but although not out of the woods am 25 weeks pregnant with a little boy.

please never give up hope, it only takes that one time with the right combo of you and the embryo. 

u are all in my thoughts

TM3


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

That's lovely TM3 thank you


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

TM3,  your story fills me with so much hope.  Thank you for sharing.  Congratulations on your little ivf miracle xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello all! I guess it's time to stick my head in  here. Yesterday was my ET and I have 2 X 4AB blastocysts on board 😍. This time I also had the scratch and embryo glue. I'm already frantically trying to feel for any little twinge. Xxx


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

That's lovely TM3 😊 Congratulations. I hope with all my being this works out for you now. 

Welcome to everyone who's joined recently.

Maybebaby I totally understand your multi-ethnic preferences. I'm mixed race and so we had to search quite hard to find a suitable donor to fertilise my (English heritage) partner's eggs. 

Afm: OTD is tomorrow. Had very slight pinkish tinge when I wiped on the loo last night and got a bit worried as have had no bleeding at all since ET. 

But I realises there's nothing I can do but wait, and stressing will be counter producrive. Going to take a leaf out of mms's book and be calm - that's so amazing what you did. Good on you


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh bless you Evie welcome to the 2WW board.  I'm dyslexic so when I first read your comment I thought it said you had four embies transferred 😂 I was thinking I'm sure she said it was only two,  wow four embabies 😂😂 I too have been over analysing every twinge thinking ohh embies are implanting... I guess it's only natural. Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkbubbles (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello girls

Moving myself over to this thread now that i'm PUPO.

A little background.... 12 eggs collected, 4 just shells, 2 did not fertilise, left 6. Yesterday morning (day 5) phone call left me devastated 5 had arrested leaving one and they wanted to give few more hours to do its thing as wasn't yet a blast. They was happy and i transferred a day 5 compacting morula.
I'm trying to remain positive that its my little fighter.

Anyone else had a morula transferred? Hard to catch up and get to know everyone when you just join xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome Pinkbubbles 💋 xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pinkbubbles I can only imagine how you must have felt - keep positive you have the little fighter snuggling in now and it's in the right place - good luck ! 
AFM I'm now 3dp5dt - still feel sick and have had pinching pains on the left hand side of my tummy - struggling with my evorel patches that I have allergic reaction to - for some reason once I remove the patch I get a hot nasty rash that itches like mad my poor belly still has red rashes from the patches that I wore last week so now starting to run out of places to put them - so I don't overlap the sore 😕


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Betty do you think that the rash could be an allergic reaction to the adhesive rather than the evorel? I can't use certain plasters for that reason - is it worth asking if they can swap you to another treatment,  otherwise maybe try antihistamines to take the itch off  xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

I did something silly. I'm 10dp3dt and I've been testing early. The waiting has got the better of me. I did a frer at 8dp3dt (2 days ago and it seemed like a firm positive but retested today and it seemed to be a bit lighter. I've uploaded it in the medical photos section so you can have a look for me. God I really hope this is not another CP. that'll be crap. Worried 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=12&pid=15650#top_display_media


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just been to toilet and got brown blood when wiping ! So prob hasn't worked can't believe that all thisnprogesterone hasn't held my period off !


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Kelly, is it light or dark brown. I had exactly the same just now. First i thought bum bullets leaking (sorry TMI) but then i smelt it (i know, i'm sorry even more TMI but desperate times call for desperate measure) and it's defo mucus. Mine is light brown so and whenever i have spotting before AF that's dark coloured.
I don't think you can have your period while you are on so much progesterone so let's hope for both of us that this is a good sign and it took this long for implantation bleeding to travel down. 
I felt a little light headed yesterday but that was right before lunch time so probs it was hunger rather than anything but then from the afternoon my uterus felt heavy. Not twinges or cramps, rather than I just felt it it was there. 
Strangely I am not worried about this spotting so let's hope that is also a good sign. xxx


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

One spot darkish brown but nothing else and I'm due on my period Today ! Clinic said prob old blood and to keep calm as it's normal to see some blood . I'm not sure though although my body is crazy that it can fight all this progesterone ! Madness


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Kelly, keep the faith (listen to the  Bon Jovi song ), not long to go now and you had two beautiful blasts on board. xxxx


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Wish I could have your positivity x my body is **** !


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Please don't say that. I know how you feel. My body throws spanners at every possibility it can, hence it took us over 1.5 years to finally get to my second round.
But this is the time you need your body to cooperate the most so try to love your body. If then it doesn't work you can be angry at it, you can abuse it (with alcohol and cakes) but for now, for at least the next couple of days try to love it.
I'm having everything (including eyes) crossed for you xxxx


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank u this is **** ! I wouldn't wish this on my worse enemy !


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 

Congratulations galapagos such fantastic news, I hope you have a wonderful uneventful 9 months x

I've been in a spiralling panic this hasn't worked for a few days, that my body will fail me again as OTD gets close so I've not been posting trying not to bring the mood down. Tiredmom your post really cheered me up thanks so much for sharing your story it's inspiring to know others have succeeded.  Wishing you all the best with this pregnancy x

Pink bubbles, bless you is so nerve wracking waiting to find out if your embies will develope, we had 6 and in the end 1 was good and the other ok but neither made it to the stage that should be at for a blast at the time of transfer and as the rest arrested I just felt so deflated like crying but I've read stories of women on here having transfers of really low quality embies with loads of fragmentation that clinics have said not to bother with and having beautiful health babies. It just takes one to make your dreams come true x

Maybebaby transferring 2 on didn't days is still really really good, it gives you the best shot at hitting a wide implantation window.  Try to stay upbeat x

Kelly, Betty, MMs, Pritamin - I've had hardly any signs or symptoms and pretty much all of them could be from the meds I think. I've had some sharp sharp stabbing pains just above my public bone which could be implantation and heartburn but I think that could the progesterone.  I'm on lots of steroids so have heard that can mask the signs but I don't feel very confident at all. I have been bursting into tears on and off over daft stuff think DH is worried I'm going nuts!
With my previous pregnancys I had brown blood all the way through, the doctor said it takes a lot to snuggle into your lining so expect some bleeding.  I think it's a good sign try not to worry. 

Charlie, time to step away from the pee sticks, you can have dfferent levels of hcg depending on how dehydrated to are and the frer tests can differ a bit.  Try not to worry too much a line is a line for now x

Tinseldown hope little blob is snuggling in now good luck for the 2ww hon x


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

CharlieJ, don't panic yet - when I did two FRER tests yesterday within 5 minutes of each other (talk about disbelief!) one was definitely lighter than the other! It may just be down to the concentration in your sample - if you've drunk more water etc etc. Keep the faith! When is your OTD? 

Thanks iklefeet & hello everyone, how your embies are bedding in tightly xx

Day 1 post test and I've realised I'm producing HUGE amounts of saliva!! Googled it and its a normal symptom apparently, but honestly I'm like the cookie monster today, I'd be drooling if I didn't keep my mouth shut! So weird....

xx


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Galapagos that made me laugh! My otd is Sunday (16 days after EC). I hope it doesn't get any lighter  
You would have though 4th time round I'd be used to it!


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Hey Ladies, 
I've been reading all your posts over the past two weeks and I'm in awe of the strength and positivity that you all have. TM3 your message was particullay inspiring and I hope that all you ladies get the positive outcomes you deserve. I've caved after having the worst 2ww I can remember, OTD 12th. I decided at the weekend that there was no way it had worked due to strong cramps and zero symptoms. I am in total shock to see two lines and I'm not even sure it's sunk in yet!  I really hope this gives you ladies hope that as much as you convince yourself it hasn't worked! It just might so hold on in there. Hoping this one will stick 
AngelFB


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Angel amazing news !! I spotted today but it stopped I'm 7dy5dt ....  I'll prob do a pregnancy test tomo to put me out of my misery ... I'm surprised I had any blood come through due to the amount of progesterone I'm on hopefully they will start me on injections straight away next time x I'm pretty miserable and feel really down need to cry and move on! 

Wish I could be more like other people I have no strength 3 goes now !


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Kelly, I spotted about day8 and I've never done that before. I did do a test around that time and it was negative. When is you OTD. I've literally driven my self crazy. Try to stay positive it really could happen! 😘
AngelFB


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh really ??  It's Sunday ! However it's today my period is due and I normally spot like that x I just think it's over but it's too early to test either way I think x


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Huge congratulations Angel!! So excited for you, fantastic news! 

Kelly, is tomorow 8dp5dt? If you do test negative don't give up hope as it's still really early days for a strong result, and so many people on here have had spotting/AF pains (myself included) and still got BFPs. 

Xx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks iklefeet,  the embryologists know what they are doing so I have to but my trust in them.  Afterall had they transferred one of thr ones that didn't make it to day 6 I would have had less of a chance of a BFP. Which steroids are you taking?! Prednisolone?! Some of the side effects of that can also be the same as pregnancy such as bloating and nausea so it's really hard to tell.  It's understandable you will be feeling that way,  I think it's safe to say we all have our good and bad days it's all part of this crazy 🎢 we are on.  I just hope you take some time to relax 💋

AngelFB such great news,  how early did you test?! Have everything crossed your embaby sticks.  

Kelly,  try not to panic,  just try and relax for the next couple of days.  You may be in for some exciting news!! 

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Massive congrats Angel!! Xxx

Kelly, I second Maybebaby. Hang in there till OTD. I know how hard it is..I bled before OTD on my first cycle. But you can't know until OTD as it could be a sign of a BFP! Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes tomo .. when I got home wiped brown again ... so it's around the time the cycolgest is running out so I know it's af.. I'm pretty peed I didn't even get to otd ! Thank u for being so positive but I know when u just know !

Thank you Evie ..: just cried and had a massive break down to my other half ! It's so bloody sad I hate myself !


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi ladies  

Congratulations Angel, brilliant news. 

TM3 - Thank you so much for sharing your story. It definitely shows that you should never give up.

I've been so confused the last 48hrs. The small amount of brown spotting I had turned into quite a bit, which made me think that AF would show up today. This morning, after being up for about twenty minutes, I had quite a lot of red spotting. This normall then turns into AF and becomes pretty full on with a couple of hours, so this is what I was expecting. This hasn't happened. It just turned back into brown spotting. It's only yhere when I wipe and it has weird stringy bits in it. Sorry for the TMI. I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Kelly, I spotted about day8 and I've never done that before. I did do a test around that time and it was negative. When is you OTD. I've literally driven my self crazy. Try to stay positive it really could happen! 😘
AngelFB xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Kelly, massive virtual hugs.   Please, please don't hate yourself. It's such a hard journey we're on and I completely understand how you feel but I am not ready to give up on you yet. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and I hope few years down the line from now this will just be a family anecdote when you celebrate this little bean's birthday.
Lots of love xxxxx

AngelFB, huge congratulations!!!! I'm so happy for you xxxx


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you pritimin what a sweetie u r ! Xxx my poor other half he said he doesn't want to see me go through this again it's **** xxx 

Ab I'm the same ... brown blood when wiping only brown but it's when the cycolgest is due so i just know x the drugs are delaying the inevitable x


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

I read some where that progesterone doesn't stop AF from coming, so it might not be due to your cycolgest delaying things. My spotting has been happening all day for the last 2 days. I know how you feel though. I'm 90% sure we'll get a BFN on Sunday. I just wish my body would stop playing games with me and get on with AF.


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*kelly2109* Don't lose hope.  Some people do bleed and stay pregnant. One of my mother-in-law's stories is that when she was pregnant with my hubby, she bled (properly) and thought she miscarried. She was sad, but then, about six weeks later, it turned out she was still pregnant and later gave birth to a cute baby who became my gorgeous hubby.


----------



## Crazy81 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello Eveyone, 

Thought id join this thread, as ive been in 2ww since Monday.i have two 3dt onboard. One 8 cell and One 6 cell.

Going through all the motions since Monday, as you are too. Feel pelvic pain currently although did feel like i had come one this morning. Was so worried, but turned out ok thankfully.

Test day is 20th- Which is a saturday, so thankful for that   xxx


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh really I thought it did x poor u I suppose if it's been happening over 2 days and it's not red u might be ok ! Xxx


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lovely story x I know it's possible but u know when u know your own body ! I don't think it's implanted ... xx just need to work out why I can't get am embryo to implant xx


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

I thought progesterone stopped your period from turning up as well. I was surprised when I read on a few different sites that it doesn't.

There are a number of reasons that cause implantation to not happen. When we had our review appointment after our last cycle, our consultant told us that there was nothing we could have done differently. That the embryo may not have developed further or it could of had a defect, which your body can reject. I know it's hard not to take this whole process personally, I do every minute we go through this, but Mother Nature is equally cruel and very clever.


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you this site is amazing x and so r all of u guys x we all deserve for this to work after everything we go through ! X


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

So sad to read the emotional and mental trauma you ladies are going through. We really are warriors. I honestly can't tell you how much I've driven myself crazy and my family these  past two weeks. I really believe now that every treatment is different and you don't know until OTD! Please hang on in there girls and be kind to yourselves.


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi everyone

its me again. I am so glad my words helped. No matter how long your in this process it never gets any easier.

I have probably experienced all the feelings as u ladies - hurt , sadness, anger, jealously but if u can , you just have to keep trying and just shows that each time is different and has the potential to work if the components are right.

we have been full circle over our journey starting as a egg donor myself to being told my ovaries were too poor to be stimulated and using donor eggs.

That was hard accepting that I would never mother a genetic child with my husband but I figured all i wanted was a baby and had to do what gave me the best chance of success but I tell you when my 2nd donor transfer failed , I did think what a load of bull - nothing is going to work for me and my body was crap .

I had honestly given up to a point. I stopped obsessing , took hardly any time off work and fully expected it to fail. maybe that was the difference!!!!

I would also like to mention this was a FET and although i had 2 blasts transferred, out of 4 blasts these were number 2 and 4 in quality and both took although one didn't make it so it doesn't always mean the best quality embies will survive over the weaker ones. 

I wish u all the best of luck and strength to face your destiny's

tm3 xxx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

This is really a tough journey to be in. I myself started to lose hope on one failed cycle. I feel that my body is too toxic for an embryo to survive. But this is a game of luck. Theres just two results. Either a positive or a negative So its still a 50/50 chance. 
Maybe when we hit the jackpot it will be a different story. It will be a different feeling. Maybe its really true that we will forget all the pain and heartaches once we are in that position. 
Just keep on going ladies. 
Just keep on trying til we get our dreams! We are all aiming for one thing here and that is a life. A baby. Someone who will love us unconditionally. I think they're worth every tears and pain. 
Never stop hoping and believing that It will happen for us.


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Girls your not gonna believe this .... just did a test this morning it's a seriously faint line for bfp? I want to put it on here to see what you all think ? I'm only 8dy5dt but there is a defo line ? Can I upload on here at all ?


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Kelly wooohooo!!!! You can. Use the attachment function! So happy for you! Xxx


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Kelly when is your otd? I uploaded my picture in the gallery section then copied and pasted the link into my reply. I wanna see! Cautious congratulations xx


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ok trying to work out where gallery section is ! I'm in Sunday for the blood test ! Give me a sec


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Morning Ladiies, 
Kelly that is fantastic news! Lots of sticky love for the next few days. Not much sleep here tested at 2 this morning still BFP!   TM3 you are amazing I knew this would be it for us. Money aside the emotional and mental strain meant that 4 times was our limit. Sending lots of love to everyone who's testing over the next few days looking forward to reading more happy messages. Pixie, I know how hard it is but the first time can be about getting answers to questions. I hope you get some clarity from your clinic and are ready to start again in the not too distant future.  
AngelFB


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Charlie uploaded to gallery it's not a great pic is say in real life it's about the same as your bottom one eekkk x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Kelly!!!!!!!! I want to hug you right now! Fantastic news and cautious congrats!!! I also want to say I told you so but that would be smug, wouldn't it!?   
Which gallery did you upload the photo to? Xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Found it!!! Well, that looks like a BFP to me. Sooo sooo happy for you


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Found it >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=12&pid=15657#top_display_media

That looks like a definite BFP to me. Congratulations Kelly!


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Morning all
So OTD today and.... 
I sort of knew that as I've been testing every day (I know, I know) and seeing the line getting stronger.
I'm not as ecstatic as I should be as I've had a bit of AF cramping and ever so slight spotting which wouldn't normally concern me, but last time these were a precursor to a m/c like, 3 days later. 
So tentative joy but still won't relax until the initial scan. And the again probably not until the 12-week scan  
Hope everyone is doing well. Good luck to fellow OTDers today. 

Congrats Kelly - that's brilliant news afye r everything  xxx


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Congratulation lovely. Make sure you get lots of rest. Hopefully your spotting and cramps are not a sing of a MC and you have a little fighter holding tight.


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Congratulations 🎻 that's great news!  I know what you mean about being cautious. Hopefully it won't be long and you can enjoy a happy and healthy pregnancy without worrying too much. Kelly that pic looks like a definite positive to me too. So glad to have such positivity coming from so many brave ladies hope it continues for a ladies still enduring the 2ww.  
AngelFB


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Quiet congratulations Violin!!! Brilliant news . When is your scan and will you have bloods done too? 

Keep the BFPs coming ladies!!!


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks AB19 & Angel 😊
Thanks too Pritamin - emailed the clinic to let them know & have asked for an early scan. Not sure about bloods but will ask. 
The line today was much  stronger than all previous so reassuring, or perhaps down to my improving skills at catching pee-stream mid-flow rather than at the beginning!


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Girls I want to hug and kiss u all especially u pritimin! What an awful day yesterday x so I'm only 8dy5dt it's early I know and I can't celebrate until Sunday but need to relax as best I can now x I still have a bit of brown blood .... so need to keep an eye on it although my best friend tells me that is normal as does the clinic ! I can't stop looking at this test I've never seen a second line ever ! 

Congrats to all the other bfps? Xx 

If anyone is in london area we should met for a decaf coffee one day lol


----------



## Bobbleoff (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, 

We are right in the middle of our first 2ww, it is my partner who is having the treatment, just a couple of questions...

We are due to test next Friday, neither of us want to test then go to work, but is it as accurate to test in the afternoon instead of the morning? 

Also, any words of advice for supporting my partner in this wait? She's currently thinking it will be a no and is frustrated at all the things she can't have (caffeine came as a bit of a shock!), the other day she was thinking it could be a yes as she felt nauseous. I know this is normal, just after any tips from those of you who know how it is how I can best support her

Kat x


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Kelly and violin 🎻... so so happy for your BFP. Wishing you all the best for the next 9 month. I had a lot of bleeding in my first pregnancy but I remember my doctor telling me it's because my uterus is expanding and small blood vessels could burst. 

I'm 11dpIUI today. No symptoms at all. Lots of vivid dreams though. I'm surprised that I survived all this time without testing early.. 3 more days to go


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi Kat. Good luck to you during the 2ww.

I think the morning wee is meant to be more concentrated & therefore a better indicator.

My partner has always been great & I think it's because of her constant reassurance that if a cycle doesn't work, it'll be upsetting but not the end of the world - there's always another cycle, a FET, adoption etc and whatever happens you'll get through it together.
Plus reassurance it's not her body at fault if it's a negative but that particular embryo wasn't meant to be & it wouldn't have been healthy.

My partner also rubs my belly a lot, which i quite like! 

It's hard for both parties though so make sure you're supported too. And just approach it as a team. Hope that helps. Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Kat, your post nearly made me cry. It's a wonderful thing you've come up here and asked those questions. She is a very lucky girl and I am sure whatever you do to support her will be just what she needs. xxx

In terms of support, i'm not sure i can help as i'm a bit of a weirdo and prefer not to talk about it much (except with you girls). My DH and I only mentioned it once when we decided that we'd wait until OTD. I think it's kind of a protection that i build around myself.


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

p.s. could she not just pee in a jar on Friday morning, leave it until the afternoon then submerge the stick in it?
I have no idea that would work but i don't see why not..


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Exactly what Violin has said. Although she has put it a lot better than I ever could.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Kelly that is definitely one bfp    

Wow this seems to be a really lucky thread! Come on!!!


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations Violin and Kelly!

Great to have some good news!

Vxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Kat,  you are so sweet! I'm also testing next Friday,  it feels like the longest two weeks of my life (feels even longer than my previous cycle). 

Me and my hubby are off work on Friday so we can test in the morning together. It's great so I'll have some support if it's a BFN and equally if it's a BFP we can share the excitement together. Can you guys get the day off work,  I'm sure if you went in,  you wouldn't be able to concentrate, especially if you were waiting to test until later on.  

Has she tried decaff tea or coffee?! That way she gets a hug in a mug without the caffeine surge?! 

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ekkkkk congratulations  🎻 and Kelly such wonderful news,  hopefully your baby dust will bring some luck to us xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hope so girls ! Will test again tomo and post and see what u all think ! Big blood test on Sunday !


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

we are a week into our first 2ww and its torture, its been the longest week ever and we still have ages to go! 

when does everyone test, we used a trigger pen and were told not to test early as they can cause false positive as will not be out of the system.


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Agreed Maybebaby - decaf has kept me sane! No safe alternative for a nice medium-rare steak though (I've bought a beautiful piece of meat I'm saving for a consolation prize if this all goes wrong)

Thanks for all the congrats ladies. Spoke to a nurse who made me feel a bit better & early scan booked for the 26th. Fingers crossed.

Sweetingwood we bought cheap hcg tests online (on previous cycles where it was my own egg) and tested throughout so we had an idea of when trigger shot had left the system. Warning: can send you crazy though!


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

My ODT is Sunday but all this spotting and peeing is driving me nuts and i'm tempted to do the test tomorrow. My OH says we have to wait though! haha


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

🎻 it's funny when you can't have something you really crave it isn't it.  I want a medium rare steak so badly!!! I think if it's a BFN for us I will suggest to the hubby we go out for a steak dinner as a pick me up.  He will never say no to a juicy steak!! I have a feeling you're going to have a 8 month wait before you have that piece of meat!! Hope all goes well at your scan on 26th, does your clinic do beta testing? Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

is anyone testing on wed 17th ? just wondering if there is any OTD buddies for me x


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow! Congratulations to everyone with their BFPs!!!! Well done, girls!


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Betty, I'm testing on 16th. Not sir if that helps.

Mmmm, steak.. although I have to admit that I had beef tartare 2 days after ET. I know, I know but I've never been a great believer that we have to ban certain food from our diets. These trends change every 5-10 years and what we were supposed to avoid 10 years ago is probably now on the highly recommended list. Maybe not beef tartare but oh well.


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*Maybebaby2017* I now want a medium rare steak, too!!! In fact, mine veers slightly more to the rare side... well done does not cut it, in my opinion!


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry ladies for giving you all steak cravings.  I'm currently eating a quinoa salad and it's not quite cutting it 😂 xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Pritimin how r u feeling any symptoms? I also did a clear blue digital and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks ! **** !


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi

Angel congrats on your BFP you too Kelly and Violin all the best for your early scan my dear I really really hope you see a beautiful strong heatbeat, how exciting hoping you all have a fabulous 9 months. 
This is so stressful even a bfp can mean more worry. I caved and tested early as all my cramping stopped and my bloating went down and then last night I started with a terrible migraine. I normally get a migraine just before my miscarriages start, I was up all night with the pain so I don't know why I just tested early. I got a faint bfp. It wasn't my morning wee as I'd been up all night but it was after holding if for about and an hour but for 10dp a 5dt I would have expected it to be darker by now. I've uploaded the picture I don't know what to think I've been crying all day on and off. 
So terrified, what if the migraine is a sign my little bean is already going like before. Going to test tomorrow morning properly if I can sleep tonight so I can see if it's getting darker or lighter. I know nothing will stop the inevitable either way it's just so bloody hard not being able to get a line and just be happy.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=15665

Betty, pritamin, hope you are hanging in ok ladies not long now

ab19 thinking of you hon, how you doing now?

Maybebaby your quinoa salad made me laugh, I've had a lovely lettuce, cucumber and olive salad but now I'm thinking about a steak with a jacket spud smothered in butter. If it all goes horribly wrong that's going to be my consolation prize and a giant glass of wine!

Kat your post was lovely, it's the little things that matter I think, telling her she's still pretty when she's bloated or how strong she is when she's going a little insane, my OH makes sure I'm topped up with water because of all the drugs and I think that's thoughtful. Sounds like you have it covered though. Good luck x

A slightly neurotic ikle x


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Icklefeet can you do a clear blue as well ... indid one and it was pregnant 1-2 weeks ... it's a line though ! I don't think it matters too much about how faint it wouldn't show false positive ! Welcome to club our may group is doing so well !!!


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm on holiday at the moment and the pharmacy is 30 mins away so Imay have to send oh on a hunter gatherer Misson for a clearblue.  I've bought 4 frers with me though so that should get me through the next 4 days.  I think after picks up as little as 9hcg and clearblue picks up 50 so might try that towards the end on the week.

Just got to make it to tomorrow so far x


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Haha icklefeet,  we really are rock and roll with our salads.  Ohhh I like the sound of your consolation prize,  I definitely think a very large glass of red is in order 🍷. I think you will have a long wait though it sounds like you have a BFP on the way 💋

Where are you on holiday?!  I have visions of a Bridget Jones style communication error trying to get a pregnancy test and thr locals not having a clue what is going on.  That scene always cracks me up 😂 xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you Iklefeet. I'm still spotting, but it's not changed in the 4 days its been happening, aside from the random red spotting i had yesterday morning, which has not happened since. 

I've already decided i'm testing tomorrow. I can't be stuck in limbo any more.

That looks like a BFP to me as well. Try not to worry too much (easier said than done, I know). Are you able to rest much while you're away?


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Im spotting aswell Ab ... it's brown and it's in morning ... it's so stressful that part !  Did a clear blue digital and it says  1-2 weeks !


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

It's so odd isn't it Kelly. i have other 'Symptoms' as well. But i am not holding my breath as I have been here many times before and always got BFNs. The only thing that is different this time is how the spotting has been this week.


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

It's really stressful x I wish I wasn't spotting ... although I'm told it's a good thing but any blood is making me nervous ! Sunday can't come quick enough for the proper blood test !


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ps no other symptoms .. my boobs r ok .. my womb is heavy ..: like going to have af but it's low and I normally get that more in the lower back !


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Massive congrats to all the BFP ladies 🌹🌻🌼🌺!! 😊 
Did any of you experience implantation cramping?? Please say yes lol 😁 I've been having cramps pretty much all day today and have been getting excited that it could be my embies snuggling in...I'm only 2dp5dt...I know. I'm ridiculous...but you know how it is... The cramps feel like mild period pain today. Yesterday was bit more twinge like and random. Xxx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Evie, I had loads of cramping - some days I felt like I had done 100 sit-ups even though I hadn't even done any exercise!! Have had mild period like pains since BFP which have been unnerving but I have found best thing to do is lie done and if possible go to sleep until they pass   

Ladies I had a heavy bleed on Tuesday night after having received BPF result 6 days before but luckily now found out this was just a scare. I have had some spotting since - brown discharge when wiping but think this is okay - I think of it as a sign that mother nature is having a bit if a spring clean of our wombs - dusting away the cobwebs, polishing the surfaces and chucking down the shoot the clutter !!


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Emzyjik - so happy to hear the bleed was all Ok! I like the analogy of a lovely spring clean  wishing you a happy and worry free pregnancy! And thanks for confirming that cramping can be a good thing! Xxx


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Me too x period pains low in womb xx slight cramping ... brown spotting everything that is bloody unnerving ! Xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Kelly  I was thinking it's too early, but I guess implantation does start around now. Feeling so hopeful it's scary! 😶 xxx


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

It's so frustrating that symptoms for AF, pregnancy and those caused by medication are all the same! It's no wonder we all drive ourselves crazy with it. I have no idea how my OH puts up with my constant symptom updates.


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you pritamin for your comments and support, I really appreciate it. I am delighted to say that have just heard from Bourne Hall, today's hormone level is up to 919 (from 586) so that is brilliant news, looks like we are back on track with BFP   

I am going through all the emotions of happiness again.  

Lucky that BH were able to get my results today as had a call earlier to say that due to NHS hacking problem they could not access the results and I would have to wait until Monday !!

I have read about bleeding due to anxiety. I have quite a stressful job (Residential Conveyancing) and have quite a big case load. I was really going for it at work on Monday and Tuesday, and can't help wondering if this may have been a triggering factor as I was feeling quite anxious / tense in my stomach when I was on my way home from work both days. I have been taking it much easier since, after having been off work all day Wednesday, I came home after lunch yesterday and left off early today. 

How are you all progressing with your journeys? Hope you all have lovely things planned for the weekend x


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

So I'm 2dp3dt and I actually walked around Vienna for 7 hours (ok, one hour was lunch plus coffee house stint — I had a chocolate drink). Hope that will be ok, as that's not really a couch potato day.

With food, I've sort of given up a little. Yesterday, I ordered a 'superfood' type main with a type of grain I have never eaten before. Supposedly healthy, etc. It was delicious, and I thought I should probably get it in the UK at some point.

Googled it, and lo and behold, it was on the 'do not eat when pregnant' list!!! I was like... what?!? But then, I calmed down because I realised my mom probably ate all those things pregnant women shouldn't eat these days, and I still came out relatively unharmed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Great news, Em.

Is anyone testing on 18 May?  I feel left out!  I may need help to hold off this weekend - DH is away and I am getting caught up in the testing frenzy on here, though have resisted so far!!  It is especially hard because my transfer was on 2 May, which feels like ages ago!  Help!!!

Vxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

VCR - my OTD is 19th may, but I'm going to test in the 20th as don't fancy going to Work on OTD. How are you? Are you symptom spotting? I'm not paying attention to sore  boobs etc as I know it's progesterone. But I didn't feel crampy my 2 previous transfers, which is making me hopeful (sigh). Xxx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for replying Evie!  In some ways I'd like to wait to test at a weekend too for the same reason but I don't have enough drugs to do that (and I feel I've been waiting for ages anyway!).  I've been trying not to symptom spot BUT had bleeding 6dp as I did on my three previous cycles.  Haven't really noticed much else that I couldn't put down to progesterone 'overdose'.  So, who knows?!  Xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Isn't one off spotting a good sigh? Who knows?! I thought it was. And at 6dp, good timing for implantation hopefully 🤞. Are you planning to take the day off for POAS?? I don't know how I'm going to make it till next week!! 😩🙃 Xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

I think I will take the day off because test day is also my son's first birthday.  At least we can appreciate our good fortune in having him if the result isn't what we want.  I don't either!!  Xx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

VCR I feel for you it is such b a long wait but please do not be tempted to test early, you may drive yourself mad ...  next Wednesday will come before you soon xx


----------



## pinkbubbles (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi all 
Evie I'm same boat as you only 2 days in and feel like I'm going mad. I have cramping and dull ache like af pains plus sore boobies and apart from having become a knicker checker feel ok! Today was a positive day whereas yesterday felt negative but guessing that's normal! My otd is 23rd must keep busy don't know how I'm gonna keep sane! 

Congratulations on these bfp's it's fantastic news.... Let's keep them coming! X


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats iklefeet!!! Another BFP on this lucky thread. 
Emzyjk so-so happy about your beta level, may it keep rising !

So much action in the last few hours, it's hard to keep up. 

Kelly - I don't have any symptoms, apart from the slight discharge which turned more yellowish today and the fact that I'm super tired but that's probably because I had really bad night sleep the last couple of nights.

All these BFPs make me want to test on Sunday but promised DH I won't do it on his birthday in case it's a negative.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Pinkbubbles- how are you today? I think I've googled everything about implantation cramping...and of course the verdict is, it could be something but it may not be 😩😂...are you still having cramps today? I am but so far they are milder. Xxx

Pritamin- when's your OTD? Sooo exciting! You said youve had no symptoms? That can also be a good sign of course. Lol. Xxx

Hello to everyone else! 💋


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

I woke up at half 5 this morning and just couldn't et back to sleep, so did a test. It only came back as BFP!! In utter shock. I was totally expecting it to have not worked this time!! 

I can't seem to work out how to attach a picture here, there isn't an option under the 'attachments and other options' but it's a definite BFP and it came up straight away.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

AB19!! Congratulations!!! This thread has been amazing with all the BFPs 😀 xxx


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

An go to the gallery section and upload ! This thread is so lucky ! Xxx so haps for you when is otd? Mine is tomorrow did another clear blue and it says pregnant 1-2weeks !


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

I've tried there also and it won't let me, I think it's because I'm on my phone.

Thank you ladies. Think I've stopped shaking now!

My OTD is tomorrow. My OH said he knew this cycle had worked because of my boobs!!


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Evie, 

I woke up this morning with that AF feeling.  Not quite cramps but heavy feeling.  I'm 6dp3dt and 3dp6dt.  Hopefully it's a positive sign and not just my uterus going on strike for thr abuse I've just put it through with thr last cycle.  

Congratulations AB19,  so many BFP's!!! What did OH say gave the game away that they became fuller?! Its so annoying that the side effects of progesterone can mimic the side effects of pregnancy  xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

He said that they're a lot firmer and fuller. They just feel the same as when AF comes to me so I didn't really think anything of it.


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi maybebaby can you put your feet up and relax today? Xx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Huge congrats AB what wonderful news how so very exciting xx

AFM today im 5dp5dt  and at last my AF pains that im pretty much had for the last 3/4 days have now gone - not sure if thats a good thing or not but i gather on day 5 implantation has now finished so im hoping it is a good thing. 
My DH is not a negative person where i can be and he says its worked and he just knows it has but im like no way im just not feeling it - ive had no spotting whatsoever and except the AF pains and sore boobs and feel sick which im pretty sure is all meds i dont actually feel anything - the days are going to slow lol.


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi emzyjk,  I'm planning on doing just that.  Will let the hubby run around for me for once 😊

Betty21 I feel your pain the days do seem to be dragging xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

My DH is also convinced it's worked. Think my cramps have gone. And now worried that it wasn't implantation, as that should go on for 2 more days. Damn it! It's so hard. Think I'd like the cramps back...lol xxx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe you had early implantation evie? what days did you have the cramps?


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations AB19... this is a lucky thread I'm guessing..

MaybeBaby.. I still have my fingers crossed for you... I have a feeling it's going to work for you hopefully.. 

So many posts that I can't keep up with them all so I'm sorry if i missed anyone.

A little update. I'm 12dpIUI. Slightly pinkish discharge when whipping (sorry tmi).. no other signs at all.. still surviving the wait and not testing early.. OTD is on Monday.. not sure whether to do a HPT or skip and do a blood beta. Where I live I can just walk into a lab and ask for the blood beta to be done and it doesn't really cost much.. still haven't made up my mind 🤔


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Whoop whoop AB! Huge congrats!!! 
This is indeed a lucky thread. May may continue be lucky for all of us!  Xxxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Betty- I had the cramps at 2dp5dt (2 blastos on board). Xxx is that enough time?? 

Mms- good luck with OTD! Must be so hard when the end of threat is approaching xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks MMS,  not long til your test day now.  It will be here before you know it 😊 you could always do both,  I guess if you already gave a HPT at home there's no harm giving that a go first? I'm planning on doing HPT then off to the clinic for beta.  Have everything crossed for you 🍀🤞 xx 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Evie, I read that with blastos implantation takes place in the first 1-5 days at some point so 2dp can indeed be implantation cramping. Fingers crossed.

We have a BBQ today and we me might have people staying over. If no one stays over I think I convinced DH to test tomorrow. Eeeek


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Pritamin! 🤞hopefully the embies were eager to snuggle in. Xxx

Eeeeeek!! So exciting!! Do you have a feeling either way? Xxx


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Ladies!! OMG I missed a day and cam back to so much good news, huge congratulations to you for you BPFs!!!! So excited to see so many of you getting your positives, this really is a lucky thread!! 

AB19, congratulations for today! Have you stopped shaking yet  
Iklefeet, well done and congratulations!! 

Emzyjk so glad to hear your HCG levels are up, you must be so relieved! Our clinic doesn't do bloods but I wish they did so I could check! 

Kelly, even though your OTD is tomorrow I thin you're already there   big congrats again!

Everyone else who's waiting to test, keeping fingers crossed for you and Pritamin hope you can test tomorrow! 

Our scan is booked for the 26th which is a full 2 weeks away, 
Hope you are all super well ladies and planning a lovely day today.

xx


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Morning Ladies, 
It really is becoming a positive and busy thread I'm struggling to keep up.  . Huge congrats to AB19 and anyone else who's had a BFP since my last post. VCR, Evie and Pinkbubbles how are you feeling? Not too long to wait now. Try to relax as much as you can I stressed so much the last week due to no symptoms so please try and stay positive. 
MMS I had a pink discharge after the first week and that's why I convinced myself it hadn't work. You really don't know so hold on in there I know it's hard. Not long now Primatin I tested the night before and got a BFP but wasn't brace enough to test before that. May viability scan is 23rd so praying everything is ok. Might even be twins!   wishing all those scanning in a couple of weeks the best. Have a great weekend ladies. 
AngelFB


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Morning everyone. 
Congratulations AB19! Great news 😊 And good news too emzyjk. 
Happy for everyone else with good news too.
Afm, my cramping and spotting has subsided overnight so feeling more hopeful this one might work.
Galapagos my scan is also on the 26th. Eek. My oh wants to push it back a week.


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

So we are 8 days in rome our 2ww and my wife has had a little brown spotting  I'm assuming this could be implantation  bleeding? She has a few twinges the last 2 days, nothing note worthy pain wise. If it's not pregnancy symptoms it's safe ti say the progesterone as fully taken hold of her lol find gers crossed


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

I can't believe how lucky this thread is the BFPs are coming thick and fast I can hardly keep up! You ladies have been fabulous through my crazy town moments.  The 2ww is positively torture so I feel for you ladies still waiting to test. 

Massive congrats AB19 whooop whooop baby on board!

Emzyjk so glad the bleeding had stopped & Violin looking forward to hearing all about your scans will it be one or two.  . . Not long now. 

Betty & Evie - I had no signs as all sure it hadn't worked, no implantation no spotting, no nausea, a bit of bloating from the progesterone. In fact the only thing I had was cramps from day 2 past a 5dt through to now but that was on and off and not lots just low down above my public bone which made me think maybe implantation. Then it stopped I felt sure I was out.  Hang in there ladies. 
Pritamin, not long honey hope those folks go home and you get your BFP  

Maybebaby - poor hubby has had lots of terrible Bridget Jones moments this week, we're in furtuventurer and so far he's had to go find headache tablets, Spanish gaviscone which apparently involved forcing himself to burp in the pharmacy while rubbing his fake pregnant belly and wedding ring, poor man and she spoke great English too ha ha . . . So he's very pleased with himself for providing, clearblue at the ready were doing that on the 15th. 

I tested again this morning well about 1.30am and it was a really dark definite line so I've relaxed now. Will of course be testing almost daily like the neurotic crazy lady I am.

VCR - hopefully someone will pop up to test with you, how are you coping now OTD is getting closer.  Hope you can hang on in their hon x

Tinseltown - bless you I'm sure one meal will be fine, loads of ladies are out drinking and eating all sorts before they find out they are preggers so you'll be fine I'm sure. 

Sweetingwood - a bit of spotting sounds really positive, hang in and sending you baby dust  for your 2ww

Sorry if I've missed any one out, so much is happening. Baby dust to everyone and happy Saturday and lots of baby dust to everyone!

Ikle x


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you so much ladies. I can't quite believe it. I keep looking at the picture I took of the test just to make sure I definitely saw 2 lines. There are definitely 2 lines.

This whole process is such a rollercoaster. I would say not to assume anything. I really thought it would be a BFn today an I was all ready to down my sorrows in gin later. 

The symptoms I've had are; 
brown sporting, lots of it. It's been going on for 5 days now
A random bit of red spotting, but that was just once and hasn't happened since 
A few twinges but no cramps
Some nausea every now and then but nothing that lasted too long or was that bad 
Sore boobs

All of the above I get when AF is due and when I take progesterone, so it's no wonder I thought this xyxlenhad failed. 

I'm glad you've been able to relax a bit more Iklefeet. You can enjoy your holiday a bit better. Bless your hubby for going to find supplies.

Sweetingwood, it could be implantation spotting. You never know. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Violin. I'm sure you have a fighter on board and everything will be ok. 

I have finally stopped shaking, Galapagos. It's still not sunk in yet though. My OH has just informed me that we're going out for dinner to celebrate tonight!


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations Ikle and AB!

Thanks Angel and Ikle for your encouraging words.  I've managed to hold out still but it is difficult on this thread!

Out tonight with friends.  

Hope you're having good days everyone and strength to everyone still waiting to test.

Vxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Iklefeet, oh to be a fly on the wall when your hubby was acting out those.  Bless him,  shows he ❤ you as he's not afraid to make a fool out of himself hehe.  Only a few days to go before you can use that test ekkkkk xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirsty3101 (May 12, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations to all the BFP & good luck to everyone on the dreaded 2ww. 

I'm new to this but driving myself crazy in my 2ww so thought joining in might help me stay positive! I have a little girl who is 2 she is from a fresh ivf cycle we are now trying for number 2 😁 I had my day 5 FET last Monday & am due to test  on the 19th I'm desperate to test before tho. X


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

How are you all girls ? Its otd tomorrow for me and having a blood test to check the hcg level at 9am ! Tested again this morning and line is darker and clear blue still says pregnant 1-2 weeks x it defo hasn't sunk in yet ! Praying for a good level tomo to ensure it's viable xxx how is everyone coping today ?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Kelly it's my otd tomorrow too! I'm going to use a frer and a clear blue digital to see what it's saying. I really hope this works out for us all. Such a lucky thread! 
I'm feeling quite nervous about the next lot of waiting... the viability scan 😕
I've got a very bloated tummy I look like I'm 3 months pregnant already! I suspect this is still swollen from EC- I think I may have a touch of ohss but it's not bad enough to see someone about it. I may mention it to the nurses at bcrm when I phone in with hpt results. Anyone else have bloating?


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

How r u feeling ? I'm a tad bloated and I'm black and blue from the clexane my poor tummy x felt knackered today ! And a little sick in morning but nothing too much xx


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Just a quick one tonight ladies to wish Kelly and CharlieJ all the best for tomorrow.  Hoping you both get BFPs ladies    sending you sticky baby dust x

I'm so bloated I look about 4 months pregnant already  and I have lumps and bruises from the clexane too. I keep catching previous injection sites with the towel and they keep bleeding again but Dr has me injecting twice a day! Running out of new places to put the injections. It'll all be worth it in the end.

Welcome kirsty, I think VCR is testing around the same time as you 18th I think hope the 2ww isn't too bad x

Sleep tight and hang in there 2ww ladies sending you all baby dust  

Ikle x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Evening ladies, does anyone else have heartburn? I've had it since this afternoon. We had a BBQ this afternoon but don't think that would cause heartburn as I don't normally get it regardless what I eat.

I've booked an hcg test for Tuesday morning as my clinic only requires poas sticks and I just want to know either way.

I'm knackered zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

It's OTD and we're so happy its a  Here is a photo of our tests!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=12&pid=15674#top_display_media
Hopefully we'll book in our viability scan and all will be ok. Now for the next wait &#128522;&#128530;


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Morning girls, we caved in as no one stayed over from the BBQ and I am pleased to report we have a very faint second line, but it is definitely a second line.   When I first looked at it couldn't see a thing and I thought we were out but then the line got darker in the next few minutes. I will try to take a proper pic, in the current light conditions it doesn't show very well on the picture.
It is the first second line I've ever seen so pretty happy with that but will have to see whether it gets darker tomorrow. For now I'm cautiously happy and hopeful


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay!!! Congrats Charlie!! That is one strong second line  xxxx


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Whooooop whooooop whooooop super congratulations charliej and Pritamin.  . . More babies on board . . I think that deserves a dancing banana or too!

   

This thread is getting luckier by the day

Ikle x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Congrats Charlie and Pritamin!!!! Such good morning news! Wow! This thread is on BFP fire! Xxxxx


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Yaaayyy Pritamin & Charlie!!!! Amazing news for you both, congratulations!! So happy for you ladies. 

What a lovely thing to be on this thread and able to share in all this good news. We are a lucky bunch indeed. 

Xxx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pritamin so you tested on DH birthday? congratulations to you im so happy for you - im sorry i cant remember when your OTD was, did you test early?
amazing news charlie this indeed is a lucky thread xx


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Morning Ladies, 
fantastic news Primatin  and Charlie so excited for you both. Hope to keep the positivity coming and we all have our baby dreams come true in the not too distant future. Icklefeet when do you test? Is it the 18th?  Reading your profile you have been thru so much I'm holding my breath for  you, such a brave lady. Lots of love to Kelly too, hope to hear some good news later today!! Primatin obviously the heartburn was a good sign.   look forward to hearing about your viability scans. Enjoy the rest if your day ladies.  
AngelFB


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Morning all otd... pregnant test still says pregnant this morning still only 1-2 weeks though ! Currently in waiting room of clinic for the blood test to tell me how strong the hcg beta is ! I'm bricking it ! Congrats to Charlie and pritimin ! Xxxx this thread has been so lucky !!! X


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

That's fantastic Kelly, good luck with the blood test.   
Xx


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Angel

I've been testing almost everyday since the 12th but hubby has confiscated pee sticks for today so tomorrow's my next go.  I've had BFPs getting darker so far but my I can feel my immune response coming up as my glands swell and I tend to get a strong bfp then miscarry between 5 -10 weeks so this is the hardest time.  Hubby says I should just relax but I wake up every morning and think are you still with me little bean, please stay and symptom spot all day is like being in limbo. Taking it day by day for now, the 17th is my milestone if I get that far I'll focus on the viability scan for now I'm just thinking about tomorrow when I'm allowed another test!

Congrats kelly, thinking of you and remember with hcg it's not the number it's if its doubling.  Big hugs x

Ikle x


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh my god!! More BFP's. Congratulations Charlie & Pritamin. Fantastic news.


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

It's been a while but I'm back again. 

Congrats to all the BFPs! 

Our first cycle back in December - ended in chemical pregnany. 

This is our 2nd. We had two blastocysts put back on Wednesday.The procedure was smooth, no issues at all. 
I started spotting brown blood yesterday. It's gradually became a red flow, less heavy than my regular cycyle (didn't bleed through the night) but it's still coming! Because my treatment is with the NHS they don't test my progesterone levels. I took an extra pessary yesterday anyway just to be sure. Will have them checked privately on Monday. 

It's dejavu for us. Started bleeding with the first cycle too. It's crushing because we didn't even make it to a week past transfer. Surely this is too early to have a peiod? 

Thanks in advance, currently sitting here like an obsessed idiot Surprised


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*nadinenadss* I think you should switch to Progesterone shots... a hassle (and you'll always need hubby, if it's the intramuscular/oil-based one), but seem to work much better than the pessaries? At my clinic, you only switch to vaginal pessaries after a BFP.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Nadinenaddes- hello! If it's not a proper flow could be implantation bleeding. I bled before OTD last time and for my FET and this fresh ivf have been put on injectable progesterone. Did the trick, I didn't bleed during my FET. 

I'm also on NHS. Maybe you could ask to swap to injectable? It's not a fun injection, but does work. Hope it's implantation bleed for you. Xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you girls  I don't want to call it BFP yet because line is so faint it's far from fat 
I've uploaded the photo here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=12&pid=15681#top_display_media

Betty, yes I tested on DH's birthday, otd is on Tuesday plus I booked a private hcg test for that day too.

Nadine - the timing of your spotting would be within the implantation window for blastos so hopefully it was just that. Fingers crossed xxxx

Kelly, good luck with bloods, you should here back quite soon. Please keep us updated with your beta


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Nadine 

If you do switch to injections, Luberon is much less painful than the oil based type and just as effective, and you can do it yourself which is a massive bonus - I'm on it now and it's just like taking Buserelin - small needles!! Keeping fingers crossed for you. 

Xx


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Evie, Hi Tinseltown, 

Thanks for getting back to me. As the morning has progressed so has the flow which has also become a red flow rather than brown. I did question the hospital regarding the bleeding with the first cycle. They're adamant that the 800mg I'm taking is enough. Anyway, I'm going to have the progesterone tested privately tomorrow. Thank you for the suggestion, will be using the injections next time. 

I've retired myself from this cycle now. Still unable to process bleeding just 3 days after a transfer, doesn't seem common. 

Thank you


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Galapagos, Luberon sounds amazing...my clinic didn't offer it. Probs not on the NHS? I've got used to the oil ones, but my toosh/love handles area is sore! Xxx

Nadine, big massive virtual hug! Do let us know how the progesterone test goes. It may not be the end. It's so hard and confusing how our bodies react to different things. Do try to move to injectable progesterone. It's not the amount, it's released differently as far as I remember, which is better for us ladies that are prone to bleeding. Hope you're as ok as can be xxx


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Congrats Charlie & Pritamin   Great news to see this morning. Pritamin that line looks pretty definite to me. I've had them so faint they didn't show up in photos! 

Hi nadinenadss. Hope it works out for you and the bleeding is just an anomaly. 

Today is the first day I haven't tested (still weed into a cup though, as the first wee of the day didn't really happen if it's not in a cup on the side of the bath right?.... 

Still some slight, slight spotting but trying to relax and not worry. Sun's out, have a great day all


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Gals – ok, this is probably TMI... but are orgasms bad during the 2ww?!? Not sex (I know that's because of potential infections), but actual orgasms...


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

They say you should stay away in the 2ww because orgasm can cause contractions of the womb. But many many people don't know that they are potentially pregnant in the 2ww and carry on with their normal lives and orgasms


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Aaaargh!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Tinseltown my centre told me nothing for 3 days then everything can be resumed as normal. I couldn't wait 2 whole weeks! I've had plenty and been with DH.


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*CharlieJ* Phew, that's good. I'm past the 3-day mark now...


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow go Charlie lol ... I haven't had one of them in a while ! So more good news clinic called and beta should be over 25 mine is 330!!!! So I'm defo pregnant! Thank u all for being there for me when I needed it I'll be forever grateful xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh Wow Kelly!!! That sounds like twins to me 
Super happy for you!! Xxx 
What's the next step for you? Did you do immunes with Argc?


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

I know they didn't say that but I thought it ****! Back into argc tomorrow as they will do more bloods as I'll prob have an intralipid as well ! It's so surreal not sunk in x argc are amazing !!! I cannot recommend them highly enough x


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

That's just the best news Kelly I'm really made up for you hon that's a cracking beta hoping you can chill a bit and enjoy the pregnancy. 

Do you mind me asking how far apart are you having intralipids and what dose of prednisone are you on? I've seen some people on other boards talking about over suppressing. I'm 3 weeks apart with intralipids and 40mg prednisone for 1st 12 weeks as well as clexane. 

Ikle x


----------



## AngelFB (May 11, 2016)

Hi Icklefeet,
I did have to laugh that your hubby has confiscated your sticks. 3 more days but if your getting positives already that's great.  I think when you've been through the process a few times we have to break it down into small steps. I misscarried a day after my reassurance scan last year and didn't find out till 10 weeks. Now with this BFP I'm just trying to get to the viability scan but hoping that the meds are the difference. We have decided not to have extra scans for now because it is the worst bit for us. It's so hard because you want to know everything is OK but it's just a snap shot and everything can change in second. We have to try and live in the moment as best we can and this thread has been a great support network. I really hope this is your time and it seems that you are on the meds for the first time too?   

Nadine, I hope your spotting is slowing. I did have spotting at the in the mornings of the second week as have a few other ladies. Its really scary I know but take it easy and rest as much as can. I also worried as my pessaries seemed to be coming away the clinic told me that the body absorbs what it needs in the first 20mins and I got BFP so I've got everything crossed for you.  

Galapagos and all the other viability scan girls hope you're all feeling OK? 
AngelFB


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi I had intralipid about 3 weeks ago so I get tested tomo to see where my nks are and she said it will either be an ivig or intralipid on Friday (hope it's only intralipid as that 300 an ivig is £1500!!!) !

Bet they will still see me every week to check bloods etc until 12 weeks !

I'm actually on the Dex steroid ! Every morning and 2 clexane injections !


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Afternoon everyone I hope you've had a lovely relaxing weekend.  Good luck to those testing tomorrow,  do let us know how you get on 🍀🤞

My tummy is so sore and covered in bruises from the clexane,  I'm also feeling quite tired.  Iklefeet you poor think having to inject twice a day.  I've just been to boots and keep forgetting to get some numbing cream for the progesterone in oil 💉😔

Ekkk there seems to be more and more BFPs by the day congratulations ladies, you are such a Ray of hope for when I keep telling myself it definitely hadn't worked this time round.  I read lots about implantation bleeding etc and I just haven't had that at all.  I'm 7dp3dt and 4dp6dt not sure if I should be feeling anything by now or not?! I find it so difficult to figure out if my twinges etc are just a side effect from thr progesterone or not... Its slowly driving me mad haha!!  Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Welcome Kirsty - yes my OTD is 18 May BUT I caved in yesterday because I was bleeding (slightly panicked because I hadn't had it at at this stage before).  The good news is that it was positive (quite faint though rather than fat); the bad news is that I feel disappointed with myself for testing early!

Congratulations Kelly! 

Vxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello Maybebaby! Ice works quite well for numbing before the 💉 xxx I too am feeling the same as you, wondering if anything has implanted or not. After cramps on 2dpt I haven't felt much at all, apart from massive and sore progesterone boobs and lots of progesterone farting...🤗 

I'm feeling less positive today. Probs cos it 4dpt, so pretty much middle of the torturous wait...really wish for some glaring symptom. Today I was googling more things and came across resting heart rate. And a couple people saying it goes up. Mine is a bit higher today than yesterday. 🙃 yep....im losing my mind. It's ridiculous! Xxx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Congrats Kelly!!!! That's amazing news!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Evie when is your OTD?! I have 5 more sleeps to go... I'm pleased I'm not the only one who is gassy 💨 (I keep blaming the dogs 😂) ,  I've got bad constipation too,  not sure this that's down to the progesterone?! Lol we are both as bad as each other on the Google front.  I've also found I can get a bit lightheaded when I stand up xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Girls, don't fret. I didn't have any symptoms apart from that one day of light brown spotting and the heartburn and feeling knackered yesterday. The twinges I felt, I feel them in any other menstrual cycle. I don't even have inflated or sore boobs. Not more than before AF anyway. I mean it's still really early days and it could be CP for me but not we've never come this far before so I'm very happy with that at the moment


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Maybebaby - my OTD is Friday as well! But I'm waiting until either Fri night or Sat morning as don't think I can face work on a BFN if it hasn't worked. Xxx

Pritamin- you're right. Symptom spotting is pretty useless! But I can't help it!! Really chuffed for you! Implantation spotting is a good sign! Almost as good as throwing up. Lol. Xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pritamin im so happy for you my lovely,  pleased to hear that you don't need all the symptoms to get that BFP.  Tbf last time I thought I had the signs and then AF arrived so that could have just been the progesterone.  

Evie ekkk not long now,  I wander if my clinic calculated the date wrong as I was sure I had EC on the Thurs and you had yours on Fri?! Hubby has taken the Fri off work so I will be behaved and make sure that I wait until then to test.  You could always save some morning wee so that you can test when you get home from work 👍

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

MaybeBaby - I've been doing the progesterone injections for about 10 days now and myself and my partner and I seem to be getting better at it. I have an ice pack that I put on for a while before the injection and we hold the progesterone at the same time to warm it up a bit (heard that it goes in easier if it's warmed). My partner found that it was much easier and less painful if you push the needle in quite quickly and then when she takes it out she puts a bit of wet kitchen roll over it to calm it down and stop the bleeding.

I'm still a bit bruised (not sure if that can really be avoided?) and it can be a little bit sore but nothing too terrible. We make sure that we massage it every night and I've also been putting Arnica gel onto it recently.

Congrats on all of the BFPs


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Maybebaby - Not sure, in my clinic it's 9 days after 5dt for blstosyst transfer. Maybe you're is calculated on your first transfer? Or maybe clinics just differ in OTDs? 

I always wondered if FMU is still 'fresh' enough to use if you were to leave it? Haha! Come to think of it that seems silly now 😂. 
Think Fri after work is a good idea . So exciting! And terrifying...xxx


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Congrats to all the ladies getting their BFP! 

AngelaFB - Thank you for your response and support. The more I read up on implantation  bleeding the worse I feel as it seems bleeding should be light and spotting which isn't the case for me  

Test date isn't until the 24th! Seems so far away and just way too early to bleed


----------



## pinkbubbles (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi girls
Congratulations to all you girls with BFP it's wonderful and you all
Must be so excited!! 
Maybe and Evie I'm so confused I had my 5dt last Wednesday and my otd is Tuesday 23rd!!!! Doesn't seem right?! Thinking if I test Friday something should show if alls good?! I'm only 4dp and its already killing me! 
Evie you did make me laugh your symptoms are very similar to mine wind and sore boobs no bleeding and maybe slightly achy back! Today's not a good day I'm feeling negative! This is like mental torture xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

My clinic said 14 days from egg collection would give you the OTD, so for me that was 9dp5dt. I think they do vary between clinics though.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Pinkbubbles, my clinic is the same as Hannahanddasy's. I would've thought your OTD wpujs be the same as mine..
I'm glad were having similar symptoms! I just got happy because I had a few twinges and a bit off back ache! Haha! Xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the tip hannahdaisy, I had been using a hot water bottle, I'll have to try ice and see if it makes any difference. I had been told by a lady on another board that keeping progesterone in your bra is a good way of warming it up and has done the trick for me. I slip it in about 15 mins before I'm ready - might be worth giving that a try, see if that helps?! I'm dreading having to do those injections when I start travelling again for work, as I always rely on the hubby to do it for me. I don't think the staff at Premier Inn will be as obliging &#128514;

Evie, I have no idea how mine was calculated... What's one more day eh, we can be test buddies. It's over a year since my last BFN so what's another 24hours lol. Not sure if potency changes it you leave it, I doubt it. Maybe put it in a jar with a lid to keep it 'fresh' lol. I have a period app which keeps bleeping telling me I'm overdue, so I guess on the positive at least my period hasn't come quite yet! Shame I can't tell it I'm in an IVF cycle and to pipe down &#128514;&#128514; xx
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170514/6ade16bcba8e2c9d0a41d1b0160c9e5f.jpg

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Yay 😊 for being test buddies Maybe! And good call on the jar idea! Think will do that  xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

MaybeBaby - Best of luck with doing the injections alone. I've seen so many women that do them themselves. I haven't been that brave yet though! I've heard the bra trick too, although if I'm honest, I'm usually straight into my PJs as soon as I get home! I just hold it tightly for a while.


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice to have a test bud Evie ❤&#128077; ahahaha I hear you hannahdaisy, I love nothing more than ditching the bra and getting straight in my onesie &#128076;

Xxx https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170514/045462ab89d034b63e4373d006d0ecf7.jpg

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwi16 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi ladies- hope everyone's 2ww is going well. I've read there have been some bfp - amazing.

I am 6dp6dt FET and did a sneaky test (I still have a week until my otd). I was shocked to see it was a bfp- amazing right? About an hour after I found out my cousin called to say her daughter has been diagnosed with scarlet fever - I spent all day with them yesterday at my ds 3rd birthday.  

Anyone with experience of pregnancy and scarlet fever that can give me advice? I plan to call the doctors at 8am tomorrow but thought I would check on here as well

X kiwi


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*pinkbubbles* I had my 3dt on Wednesday, and my OTD is 25 May... which seems to align with yours two days earlier...


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Just a quick one for VCR to say whooooop whooooop so happy for you honey on your BFP.  . Don't feel bad about testing early this 2ww is blooming torture and something like a bleed can be scary. For now you have a bfp so you can relax a bit and just give it a few more days and test again on your OTD date.  

Pritamin my first frer was really light like yours at 10dp5dt have you retested, wishing you darker lines soon I know that can be unsettling but it's a clear line lovely.  So happly for you both x

Good luck to anyone else testing soon.  

Maybebaby, betty when are guys testing must be soon? Have everything crossed for you.  Maybebaby I've not had one bit of spotting which I did with all other pregnancies but it still worked for me, everyone is different    really hoping this twinges are snuggle twinges hon x

Sorry if I've missed anyone hugs all round
Ikle


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Morning girls. So I tested this morning. This time I used both CB digital and Frer. According to CB I am not pregnant but there's still a faint second line on frer. I think we might be heading towards CP. I would have liked the second line on frer darker but if anything it was lighter. Not sure what to think... 

Kiwi, welcome to the thread and congrats on your BFP!!! Sorry, but can't help with the scarlet fever query, I hope you didn't catch it xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Oh no Pritamin! Massive hugs. I can't imagine how you must feel. Will your clinic measure your beta in case it's a slow riser? Big love and hope you are as ok as can be xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm currently doing an NHS cycle, all they told me is to call them with the result so I booked a beta test privately for tomorrow which is OTD.


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Icklefeet,  I'm due to test on Friday so only 4 more sleeps to go ekkkk.  I have the CB digital in my cupboard waiting in anticipation.  Do you think I should test on a few brands just to be sure,  a mixture of digital and non digital?! I'll be going for my beta test that day too which I know will be the decider. 

Pritamin I hope you are OK,  fingers crossed the beta will show otherwise 💋

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Thinking of you pritamin really hope this is just a slow developer, big big hugs I wish to all the best for your beta today x

Maybebaby if your going to test I'd do it with a few, as a seasoned pro I've learnt the frer tests pick up hcg as low as 9 I think but the clearblue pick up over 35/50 so I always start with frer and if I get a good line I then test with clearblue.  I learnt the hard way as my 2nd pregnancy came up negative on clearblue and I had a few days gutted but then showed up on a frer. But then I am neurotic about testing and 3 different brands in my draw!

Kiwi sorry I don't know much about scarlet fever but I just wanted to say thinking of you, can't imagine how your feeling and hope the doctors can reassure you.  I'd say stay away from Google and listen to the professionals. 

Hugs to everyone else

Ikle x


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

First day at work today after ET. Any of you guys have a secret in 'how not to be stressed' in a high-stress environment?

Not even in yet, and I feel my blood simmering already (IVF clinic actually informed me I had high blood pressure which they seemed concerned about, but not sure this is actually what makes it feel that way)...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Tinseltown remember NOTHING is more important than this to you, I have the tips. 
1. I tell myself constantly nothing is more important than this, then take deep breath and focus on my breathing and staying calm.  Stress messes up your progesterone levels so you need to stay focused on keeping calm. 
2. Make sure you take lunch every day, leave the office, I used to find an out of the way coffee shop or my car and take 30 mins to listen to some hypnotherapy or meditations for pregnancy loads on itunes and Spotify. 
3. If your getting stressed take a walk, to the toilets the printer outside.  Take 5 - focus on you and think I don't get paid enough for this stress and let it it go!

If that fails, go to your doctor burst into tears and ask him to sign you off.
Good luck ikle x


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the tip Icklefeet,  is frer the first response early response test? I have some other cheap early response kits that came free with the CB so I'll give them a go aswell.  I was a little worried about the ones with lines as I thought it would be like my ovulation testing trying to second guess if it was a line or wasn't a line.  So much hassle lol.  I guess we have spent this much on ivf already why not splurge on a few more tests hehe. 

Tinseltown I agree with iklefeet,  I was signed off work and it makes such a difference not having the stress of work or even the commute.  You can also self certify sickness for a week so won't need a Dr's note,  see how you get on xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you girls xxxx time will tell

Maybe - i'm not a huge fan of CB digital, i only bought it as my friend told me i should get it because she used them for both her pregnancies but as you can see i'm still pregnant on frer but not pregnant on CB digital.


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Pritamin I'll order a first response to be sure xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pritamin i would test again tomorrow with a digital if i was you they can be super sensitive and you only got to not leave it in your pee for couple of seconds less than you should and it throws them xx

AFM- my OTD is wednesday and this morning i caved in and tested and i got a   - so shocked!! I did a first response and got a line and also did a clear blue digital just to  make sure and it says Pregnant 1-2 weeks!
I will test again tomorrow and wednesday but so happy xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations Betty!! Really happy for you 😀😀😀 xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulations Betty, very happy for you!!!

I'll test again tomorrow as it's otd but i left the CB in the urine for 20 seconds, like it says on the box. Not sure, maybe I didn't catch mid-stream or i am just trying to find excuses and I'm clinging onto the slimmest little hope.


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you pritamin - xx I always do mine in a cup for that very reason - so much easier to hold the test in a pot and then count to twenty  xx


----------



## Trappedintheweb (Oct 14, 2016)

Morning Ladies, 
I hope you don't mind if I join you on here. Been reading the posts although this is my first cycle and I am not sure I fully understand all the lingo.. And sorry for coming in late in the day.

Status - So just returned having had first cycle with Serum.. I had 5 eggs collected which was good as I only had 7 follies at baseline, 3 fertilised and had all 3 transferred on day 3 which was yesterday (14/05). They described them as 'between grade 1 and 2'. I traveled alone as OH couldn't go.

Potted history: Me - 42 OH - 36. Pg and MC at 5 weeks last Nov after a long time trying naturally. Given my age, decided to do IVF before it was too late.
Aside from my age, and a v short cycle of 21 days, OH had sperm issues - v poor results in the summer (though I still got pregnant naturally before the MC) BUT this improved remarkably following a long course of doxy and Vit E (advised by Serum) and daily proxeed.

I flew back last night and had pregnyl shot just before left then I had huge migraine all the way back which was horrible and not a great start to the 2WW. 

Luckily I have today off work so have some time to relax, regroup and stock up on supplements and the right foods.

I am quite anxious about the whole thing - as those on here will no doubt recognise, it is such a surreal experience and I haven't told anyone.. so it's hard to stop the worries getting out of control and stay positive sometimes.

My current big worry is the number of embies (if they are embies at day 3?).. There wasn't much discussion about it yesterday - it seemed to be a 'yes of course we will transfer all 3' so I let the clinic use their judgment. However, then my OH (unhelpfully) sent me this article -

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jan/05/ivf-pregnancy-less-successful-with-two-embryos-study-finds

but there is so much conflicting information, and I have to assume the clinic know from exp what to do.

Anyway so I think these 2 weeks will be spent worrying about a BFN (and then wondering if it would have been better to transfer 1, not all 3) versus a BFP and multi pregnancy which I know is so much higher risk and terrifies me.

To all those still waiting, very best of luck, and to those who have had a BFN, I am so sorry and warmest wishes on the next steps you are taking.


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yayyyyy bettie congratulations 🎉🎉

Ladies do you think it's best to test in a pot rather than mid flow xx

Xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

betty21 said:


> Thank you pritamin - xx I always do mine in a cup for that very reason - so much easier to hold the test in a pot and then count to twenty xx


Had mine in a cup too. Well, jar to be more precise


----------



## princessb26 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello Ladies,

Im still in the early stages of 2WW. Only had 5 day transfer on Saturday and already finding it so difficult.

I had 2, 5 day embies put back in this time which I was surprised about as under 35, perhaps as self funded they consider it more?

This is defo the worst part of treatment psychologically   Hoping everyones 2ww goes super quick! 
Does anyone know if a HPT would detect positive result earlier than usual if both embies successful?

Thanks Ladies x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Iklefeet - you're very kind!  

Hope you're doing okay Pritamin.

Congratulations Betty!

Welcome Trapped and Princess. 

X


----------



## mariap85 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi ladies.. congrats to all of you with BFPs.  Was hoping I would be joining ye but It's not looking promising. My OTD was last Saturday 13/5 which was 14dp5dt. My gp clinic is closed at weekends so booked test for today (16dp5dt),  fertility clinic wanted blood test results. Anyway the nurse who does bloods is now sick for the week so I can't get them done there. I have done HPT and it's negative. AF was due 6/5 but I'm on progesterone so I'm assuming that has halted AF.  My question is should I arrange appointment for bloods in another clinic or take it that this round of IVF (my first) was not meant to be?


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Congrats Betty more babies on board wow this is a lucky thread . . . Dancing banana for you my lovely   are you booking an early viability scan?

I'm doing the clearblue tomorrow so the cup advice is good, especially as the instructions are in Spanish! Feel a bit guilty about using a hotel cup though. . . .on a happy note I found a pharmacy that sold me more clexane as DH realised he'd packed too much 40 and not enough 20, no prescription needed and cheaper than UK! Thinking of going back for more before leaving.

Welcome princes, I picked up a positive at 5/6dp5dt when I was having twins. I'm a serial tester though and it can cause you loads of grief if you test too early.

Welcome too trappedinweb, it's really easy to start second guessing if everything you did was right with ivf and worry if you'd done something wrong & what if. Penny at Serum really knows her stuff and if she said 3 was best she'd be going off the say so of your embryologist. They're going to do their very best to get you your baby.  I'm 43 now but up until 41 was doing my Own egg cycles and only ever feel pregnant on a 3 embryo transfer.  Sadly as we get a bit older egg quality does go down so the law of averages say one or two of those naturally will stop developing. 3 is a magic number! Good luck and don't frett, they're in now x


Mariap85, I'm really sorry to hear about everything you've been through.  I'd say try and get a very a super sensitive test like a first response and test 1st thing in the morning.  At 15dpa5dt you should have some sort of hcg if it's worked and if it's a negative I think maybe accept this wasn't your time. It's bloody hard but it takes on average 3 goes. Make notes though so you learn.  Agate on this site had a thread learning from failed ivf cycles to improve future chances.  Big big hugs honey x

Pritamin any news on the beta results 

Big love to everyone else waiting to test. . . .looking forward to more BFPS xxx

Ikle x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Maria, I'm sorry hun.. when did you do the HPT? Was it with first morning urine? I would book a blood test just for my own peace of mind. That would also indicate whether the embryo tried to implant at all.


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Congrats to all the BFPs – hard to keep up, but this seems to be one lucky thread.

I'm now 5dp3dt and am quite down. Not sure whether it's because I'm back at work or something, but I suddenly feel like maybe it hasn't worked.

Had cramps yesterday, but only twinges today, so not sure what that means. You read everything into the tiniest things during this 2ww, which is so frustrating...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princessb26 (Mar 5, 2016)

Tinseltown Sorry you feel like that, im getting to that point now that the original 'pain' from EC and ET has calmed down, I only have a few twinges and sore boobs, I feel its a negative and our tests dates always feel so far away. Wish we could sleep and wake up on test date  Im sure we are constantly googling symptoms really hoping to be given some positive advice, however everyone's is different.

Im really tempted to test on Saturday which will be 7dpt   But like you said Iklefeet, its not always the best thing to do.

Positive thoughts to all, we are all another day closer to having our test date. Goodluck to anyone testing tomo morning  

xxx


----------



## Trappedintheweb (Oct 14, 2016)

Icklefeet - thank you for the kind words. You are right - Serum have been really really good and I do have faith in them, and the embies are in now and so I need to concentrate on getting through this 2WW without going mad  

Princess - My OTD is 27/05 and I am not sure how I will get through this 2 weeks without testing or looking up every little symptom. And back at work tomorrow so have to find the ability to concentrate on other things from somewhere - right now I don't know how that's going to happen  

Lovely to see so many BFPs on here - huge congrats to those celebrating & Best of luck to anyone doing tests tomorrow morning


----------



## Kiwi16 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone

I contacted the doctor - very rare for adults to get scarlet fever (although my son is pretty much guaranteed to get it) and, if I do, there are drugs I can take which are pregnancy safe. Thank goodness. Now I just have to wait the week to see if I get it!

Good luck to everyone for their test dates. Try not to symptom spot, it's so stressful. With my first pregnancy I kept going to scans because I couldn't believe I was pregnant - I didn't get one symptom - it wasn't until the bump appeared that I began to believe it was happening.


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

Trappedintheweb , I am familiar with this research but doctors who specializes with your age tend to transfer more than one embryos as at this age most of the embryos are anuploid and grading does not guaranty a normal embryo.


----------



## NF1begone (Feb 3, 2016)

Hiya, I've got my first transfer on Friday (19th) anyone with me or around then? Everyone so far seems to already be in or over their 2ww and I can't find any other threads! X


----------



## NF1begone (Feb 3, 2016)

Trappedintheweb I think you're the closest as my OTD will be 30th May


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

NF1- I'm testing Friday 19th in the PM after work. Also Maybebaby who's on this thread is testing Friday am. Xxx 

6dp5dt today!! So far no symptoms since 4dpt. A part from sore progesterone boobs and massive progesterone bloat! Feeling optimistic, but the fear is whispering to me!


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

NF - don't worry, you will have plenty testing buddies as days progress.

Evie - you're getting there, not far to go now. Fingers crossed!!

So it's OTD today, line is pretty much the same as yesterday, so good news it's still there not so good news that it's not getting any darker. I've uploaded the photo of the three tests I took here with number 1 being the first I took on Saturday: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=12&pid=15689#top_display_media
Any thoughts?
I have bloods done today, hopefully it will give me a bit of peace of mind.


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Evie,  3 more sleeps ekkkkk.  I've not got sore boobs or any other symptoms atm apart from a sore bum from all the progesterone 💉.  I had some mild cramping on Fri and sat but nothing since. I have found that I can get dizzy when I get up but my hubby says it's because I've been taking it easy and lying around the past few weeks.  I also got really greedy last night and started stuffing my face with snacks which is usually what I do before AF,  hoping that's not the case this time xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NF1begone (Feb 3, 2016)

Evie777 and maybebaby Friday is a big day for all of us then! Good luck! 

I'm glad to say that my 2ww is fully booked with so much stuff (which happened without me even trying) so hoping it keeps my mind off it (yeah right) as much as poss. Having two jobs helps! Only day I'm doing nothing and am home alone is next Tuesday 23rd, although thinking of booking reflexology in the morning to get me out of the house! 

Good luck to anyone testing today 🤞🏼 X


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pritamin have everything crossed for your beta results 🤞🍀 xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome NF1 and good luck for your up and coming transfer x

Not long now till OTD date ladies really have everything crossed for you Evie, maybebaby. . . I still feel like got no symptoms now apart from things I'd attribute to the progesterone, hubby did say last night though that I started eating like a horse about a week in. I thought it was the steroids though, and apparently I cried at least once a day at anything on the telly, rspca adverts etc

Tinseltown I was really down mid the 2ww boarding on depressed I was on this board saying i thought it was all futile and allsorts. I think it can be the stress and hormones so it might be a goods sign.  Try and keep your spirits up, there is no way of knowing if it's worked or not until you do the test. I'm sending you positive vibes and baby dust to cheer you up x   

Thinking of you Pritamin x

Big hugs everyone else

Ikle x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Aww thank you iklefeet!! It's been a bit crazy. I can't stop thinking about it and have been weirdly positive, but I'm probably just delusional. Yesterday I even bought myself some pregnancy supplements, because I'm unhinged for sure 🙃. I'm not having any symptoms that are not progesterone related. And today I'm in a really good mood, which is odd as I should be PMS'ing by now...🤞 although I havebt heard of that as a symptom xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Evie, I think being calm and positive is definitely a good sign. I was quite relaxed about it until I started this testing frenzy and I did end up with a BFP (a bit faint positive) even though it might not be going in the right direction. Xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hope so Pritamin! Are you having a blood test? You do hear of peeps not getting a true result until 18dpo sometimes. Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Evie, I'm 12dp5dt today. 
Yeah, I've friends too who didn't get a positive until 6-7 weeks pregnant and another one whose line was super faint even at 4months when she found out (she was on the pill so kind of a miracle she still got pregnant  )


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Really hope your embie is just a tad quiet, planning a grand entrence! 

Question- can I use FMU but test it in the afternoon/evening to avoid testing before work?? Maybebaby and I think that if in a jar with lid it should stay 'fresh' what do you think ladies? Xxx


----------



## fruitbowl (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Evie, yes, you should be fine keeping it sealed and in the fridge... twenty-odd years ago, when HPT were incredibly expensive and unreliable, meaning a test at the doctors was the only real way of confirming a pregnancy, that was the advice for your sample if you had an afternoon appointment!


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Fruitball- Really?? In the fridge 😂. Wouldn't the temperature make a difference or something? I could just do it Saturday morning if needs be. Xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Icklefeet 💋 only 3 more sleeps to go!! 

Evie,  I'm thinking of starting pregnancy supplements tomorrow as I will have run out of my preconception supplements.  Which ones did you get?! I have the Pregnacare ones. I had another accupuncture session this morning and the lady said I have a good slippery pulse which she seemed to think was good and also said I looked a bit flush (probably because walking the 15minutes to her was the most exercise I'd done in a while 😂).  

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi everyone, I wrote a few days ago explaining I began to bleed less than 3 days after my FET (5day transfer). We had two blasts put back. Unfortunately the bleeding has continued. I did a HPT which is negative. It's officially 6DPT. 

I had my progesterone levels checked. They came back as 68.5nmol/L. Is this a good number? Just trying to get to the bottom of why on earth I bled so soon  

Thank you for your support and congrats to all the BFPS x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Nadine- sorry to hear that. Big hugs. Not sure about the blood levels sorry. Xxx

Maybebaby- I've heard a slippery pulse is good. My acupuncturist didn't say anything, despite me trying to passively get it put of her. But she was super positive...i got these expensive organic supplements cant remember the name, but will let you know when i get home. My boss however, said i looked "glowy" (probs because ive not been drinking and ja ing lots of early nights, lol)  xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't want to get too excited as I've also read that a slippery pulse can be the result of progesterone injections,  and I've been taking those since my 3 day transfer.  But I took a little bit of hope from it 😊

I was actually thinking if it didn't go well on Friday and I had a glass of wine I would probably get pretty drunk as my body is no longer used to the booze! I'm sure you are looking glowy,  wasn't it Roald Dahl who said if you have good thoughts they will shine out of your face like sunbeams and you will always look lovely 🌞😁 xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Got my results back, it's 7.5 for beta hcg. Anything over 5.8 indicates positive pregnancy but I would expect it to be higher by now so I think it's chemical (( http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=15697&message_id=2c6415629c64591730869415ff5d94af&message_icon=info#cpgMessageBlock

I uploaded the test here, what does lmp mean? Last missed period? But then weeks don't make much sense starting from 3 weeks, or does it? I'm 12dp5dt today.
Please help!!!


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Pritamin, 

I'm so sorry to hear that   Just googled LMP and it means last menstrual period apparently. What does your clinic say, can they explain it any more? 

Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Pritamin- that must be so frustrating! Well I guess it has been 3 weeks since your last period? As in you are 16dpo (by non ivf counts)?? So that would be in the low range of what the link says, but still within range? I'm not sure though...i'd definitely give your clinic a call and try to get some more info..and I guess keep POAS to monitor any progress?? Massive hugs! That's so hard not having a clear answer xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

The nurse at clinic also reckons it's a chemical and they want me in for a scan and bloods on Monday.
I think I'll still go on Friday for a blood privately.

Last menstrual period makes sense, thank you galapagos xx


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Girls just catching up with everything on here ..how is everyone pritimin when can they confirm for you ? It may start doubling now so there is hope so not give up !!! A girl I cycled with argc same thing happening to her but it's been rising so there is a chance it may be progressing ... can the clinic not see you sooner ? X

I had a blood test Monday and my hcg had gone from 330 on Sunday to 520 on Monday eeekk x back in tomorrow for another blood test ... please have doubled ! I thought the 2ww was hard but the 3 weeks to heart beat scan is harder ... trying to keep calm and positive x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Kelly, that's great news on the numbers.

Clinic can't see me earlier unfortunately but i'll book another hcg for Thursday so at least i'll know before the weekend it's over and i can focus on the next.


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies.. I've been away for few days and it's really hard to keep up with all. Congrats to all BFP's and baby dust to those who weren't lucky this cycle. Pritamin I'm so sorry to hear that, that's a very low hcg so it could be a chemical .. on the bright side a chemical pregnancy is a good indication that your uterus can do it's job probably and I've read that most chemicals are due to a chromosomal defect with the embryo.. hopefully it's just a matter of putting the right embryo in.. 

Today I'm 15dpiui or 15dpo. My OTD was yesterday , I was told to stop progesterone 4 days before my OTC so if there is no pregnancy then my period would come on time (I.e 14dpo). I did a HPT and it was BFN. Took another one this morning and same thing BFN. Still no sign of AF though which is strange! Ill give it few days and re-check.. not feeling very optimistic to go get a beta hcg so I'll just wait and see what happenes (I think I probably developed and ovarian cyst)


----------



## Crazy81 (Jun 16, 2016)

Evening ladies

Haven't been coming on here as much during my 2ww, as it seems to make me really want to test early!!
My OTD is Saturday 20th...
Feeling so mixed up, don't want to set my heart on anything so trying to sit on the fence.
Work is quiet this week so finding I have a lot more 'thinking time' which I really don't need!
Plus, as test day is Saturday, struggling to make plans as don't know how I'm going to feel!
God this is truely the worst part so far  

Love to all xx


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Evening ladies,

So much has been said since I was last on here.

Welcome to the new ladies. 

Primatin - Don't give up hope yet lovely. Have you been resting lots?


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi mms, i'm sorry about your bfn. What test did you use?

AB19, thank you. I think I've pretty much given up hope, will go for another beta on Thursday so i can leave this behind me and concentrate on the next FET which i hopefully don't need to wait to long for.

Crazy, good luck with your test on Saturday, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Kirsty3101 (May 12, 2017)

Hi everyone 

I had my 5dt FET last Monday and the wait is killing me I'm due to test on Friday.  I've told my hubby I wouldn't test early & wait but I caved this morning & it was negative it's really crushed my hopes and made friday seem even further away. Do you think that is it just to early? X


----------



## Crazy81 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kirsty3101 sorry to hear that, this is my first round so don't know the ins and outs perfectly well.
From what I've read, testing early can give false readings. 
Have your told your husband? I would try and hold out until your official test day now?
Try not to feel too disheartened. I know that's easier said than done xxx


----------



## Kirsty3101 (May 12, 2017)

No haven't told him probably going to as the guilt is already getting me 😩 I got a negative the the day before a positive in my fresh cycle & promised him I wouldn't make the same mistake because I was evil for those 24 hours thinking it had failed, but I didn't do a morning sample so thought doing a morning sample this time with what seems to be a sensitive test would give me the answer I want. I know I need to be patient but I just can't stop crying & feeling like it hasn't worked, how can Friday seem like it's a forever away! 

Good luck for your test date! Xx


----------



## Crazy81 (Jun 16, 2016)

Aw,  I'd tell him. I'm sure he will understand why. It will help to talk to him I think, after all, you're both in it together. How people manage not to text early in beyond me, I'm swaying ATM! Was your fresh cycle successful then? They say testing first thing is better as the hormones are more concentrated.
I hope you can pick yourself up and get through until Friday. 
Xx


----------



## pinkbubbles (Apr 29, 2017)

Well looks like it's all over for me! Today I'm 6dp5dt and af is due tmrw! I have headache like I normally get and had spotting that started brown and now has turned red but not full period yet but sure by tmrw it will be. Did a frer test and BFN! I just knew it wouldn't work for us had a feeling this time.


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Kirsty, i think it might be to early but I know how dreadful you might feel. Nothing in the world can make you feel better apart from a strong positive line. Look after yourself and try to busy yourself until Friday although no matter how much you occupy yourself your brain will always have a tiny part that will think about nothing else but Friday 

Pinkbubbles - I am so sorry. Ivf sucks, it's just so unfair.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Kirsty, massive hugs. There is still some hope until your OTD. But as Pritamin said, I know how hard it is to see that horrible single line. Tell your oh, he can give you a big cuddle. Xxx

Pinkbubbles- so sorry lovely. Will you still test on your OTD? Perhaps your AF won't quite arrive...having said that, I know what you mean by knowing your body. really hope you are surprises though and tomorrow doesn't bring on a full flow. Massive hugs xxx


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Mms I'm really sorry about your test results honey, maybe you have a late implanter, sending you big hugs x

Kirsty sorry about yours to hon, maybe give it a few more days of you tested early. Sending you hugs too x

Kelly is a terrible time between the bfp and viability not knowing what's going to happen next, it's one hurdle after another, I hope you get good beta results when you go back.  Your initial hcg was really high.  May be one is snuggling in more than the other that's why they are a bit all over.  Sending you positive vibes   and I've just worked out how the clearblue works.  When it says 1-2 weeks it means from conception so it you add 2 weeks onto that to calculate how preggers you are that wound be right for 4 weeks I think. 

Pinkbubbles, 6dp5dt is about right for implantation bleeding, I had that with my first 2 pregnancies, i felt sure it had failed and the 1st time was twins so I actually bled quite a bit right up until OTD date.  It could also be a bit early to get a positive if it's a singleton so I'd give it another few days and try again.  What ever you do don't stop taking any of your supplements. Hang in there x

Big big hugs to everyone else in the 2week crazy town, it's an emotional roller coaster ladies, tears tantrums, trauma and general hormonal melt downs are totally normal.  This is a tough journey and we are super strong women to be undertaking such a task. It's  ok to have bad days and is great we can support each other through these times. It'll all be worth it in the end.  Positive vibes to everyone for just being amazing and being you!

Baby dust to anyone testing soon

Ikle x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

How is everyone? I'm 7dp5dt today. Last night after all the positivity I had a big low. Cried and got fed up with the pain from the Cyclogest shots. But then I was ok again. 

This morning, it's quiet on the symptom from so far, apart from big bloat and really mild cramps. 

Hope everyone is ok. Big love! xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Morning Everyone,  Evie and I only have 2 more sleeps until test day and it's feeling very real!! 

I haven't had any implantation bleeding and aside from some mild cramping at the end of last week no other signs.  My mind keeps going from positive thoughts to doubt, it's such a stressful time xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

I fe the same Maybebaby!!! Xxx

still not sure if to to test on Friday or Saturday. I hate testing. Think my low yesterday was because I bought the FRERS. testing has always meant BFNs and feeling silly. xxx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Today is my OTD and done another 2 tests and both are positive BFP - so I had cramping yet no implantation bleeding and except the cramping no other symptoms at all - not long now Evie and maybe baby - keeping everything crossed for you! 
I emailed my clinic this morning to tell them the news and they was delighted but said the next part is to get to 7 weeks for scan to confirm pregnancy is doing well 
Pink bubbles sounds like implantation bleeding to me - thinking of you xx
My advice to anyone is buy a couple of different tests - and defo only use fist morning pee x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Massive congrats Betty, very happy for you


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Betty21,  that's reassuring to hear for myself and Evie.  Congratulations on that BFP,  I hope the next three weeks fly by for you! 

Evie,  I think you should test on Friday after work,  like you had mentioned before.  have you got a couple of different brands to try?! I'm having a beta test on Friday too so hopefully should hear the definitive answer by the afternoon from the clinic.

Xxx  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

congrats betty! 😍xxx

Maybebaby- I'm not sure about when to test. Dreading it to be honest! Think will see how I feel. I'm worried that the pee won't be fresh enough on Friday! 🤔 My clinic don't do BETA. I've got 2 FRERs and a regular Boots test. I think if the FREE doesn't pick it up, nothing will. xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

I think it will be fresh if you put it in a jar and seal it,  you won't be leaving it for weeks before testing so I'm sure it will be fine but if you feel more comfortable waiting til Saturday there's no harm in doing that.  It's takibg all my will power not to test early,  patience has never been my forte! 

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats to more bfps ! Great news x so Monday I was 530 hcg and today it was 1046 so all good xx back in Friday again to repeat ! X


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kelly that's great news, imagine if you have twins on board 👶👶

You're at ARGC aren't you,  are the bloods every other day?! xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe baby ! I know x although I'm told the hcg numbers aren't conclusive x I'll be with happy with one two or three ! Xxx 

Yes I am ... every other day at moment ... Xx 
they r good though ! X it is reassuring but tiring going over there and then tubing it back to the city for work ! Xx

How u getting on ? I want to stick around on this board for a while only just started to look at the bfp board .. want to see everyone here getting their bfps!


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

After our good news on Friday the weekend followed with some brown discharge and mild cramping which I wasn't overly concerned with but at work Monday pink discharge and cramping got stronger, at one point my womb felt like it was on fire. Reported my symptoms to clinic who have recommended bed rest until bleeding and all cramping stops entirely. Spent all day in bed yesterday, bleeding stopped for a couple of hours & generally felt better last night but it has all started again this morning. I am so scared to know what is going on. I don't want to give up hope until we know for sure. 7 week scan is a week on Thursday which seems like an enternity to wait. It all seems worse this morning but I don't want to tell DH as he is worried enough as it is. Should I take a paracetamol to mute the cramps go back to sleep and pray bleeding eases ?


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi emzyjk, 

You poor thing, that sounds so stressful   IMHO I would tell your DH, he would I'm sure hate to think that you went through this all on your own? Our clinic says paracetamol is fine so maybe take some if you're comfortable with taking it and try to rest? 

Can you get signed off work for a while? 

xx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kelly,  I'm probably getting ahead of myself but we are away for the bank holiday weekend so won't be able to go in for blood tests sat until Monday, I wander whether they would be fine if I went in after I got back.  I think first things first I need a BFP but I like to have a plan and know where I need to be and when 🙈

Yes a healthy baby is the main thing,  in my opinion multiples are a bonus.  Do let us know how you get along.  I've not missed blood tests this week,  my arms are finally recovering from all of the bruising. I'm feeling so topsy Turvey,  one second I'm positive then the next I feel sad.  I just want to know and it's taking all my will power not to test early.  I keep telling myself that it's only two more sleeps and it will be better with my hubby there.  

Emzyjk,  make sure you rest up honey.  Hope your symptoms ease off soon 💋paracetamol is perfectly fine to take so don't worry about taking it. I second what galapagos says,  the GP will be able to sign you off,  however you are able to self certify for a week xxx



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe baby think positive ! Xxx are you with argc ? Pritimin how u getting on ? X


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Kelly,  yes I'm one of the ARGC boot campers,  it's been hard going compared to my experience with Guys but fingers crossed it makes the difference ➕➕➕ xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Emzyjk I'm really sorry your going through this honey, you started this lucky run of BFPs so I'm focusing on your lucky streak and hoping the bed rest helps. Some women just bleed all the way through the first trimester. Paracetamol is fine for pain and I'd defo tell your OH, don't go through this alone. 

Kelly fabulous beta results so pleased not long till your viability scan

VCR your my OTD buddy congrats honey superb news wishing you a trouble free 9 months and Betty how exciting you ladies have been just amazing to be on this journey with. 

Finally my official OTD today I was up at 3.45 couldn't sleep and finally took the clearblue plunge after only using frer the past few days and it came up with a pregnant super yay . . It came up 2-3 weeks since conception, I've never had a clearblue that strong before.

So over 30 odd embryos transfered over 7 years and 4 miscarriages maybe just maybe I have a strong little bean that's going to hang in with me this time. 

Hopefully all the steroids and intralipids and neupogen has done the trick. Dr Gorgy wants us to do another LIT and possibly ivig which we can't really afford as well as Neupogen every 4 days.
I'm a bit worried about the cost of all the blood tests and treatments and getting to the viability scan but today I'm going to take a break from testing and just enjoy. 

Maybebaby / Evie sending you lots and lots of positive baby vibes for Friday. Hang in there ladies! 

I very happy ikle x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Maybebaby- 😮 I wonder why?? I supposed it could be either...I wonder what you will be told by them? Are you going to contact them? xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

I was just about to say the same thing Maybe. I wonder what happened I doubt it will be financial problems, they can't rake the money in as thick and fast it comes in. I'm really interested to know what happened as i was actually considering to go back to them to do a FET but i guess that's out of question now.
You still count as having started your cycle so you will be able to finish your treatment and get your follow up bloods taken i think.

emzyjk - i'm so sorry to hear that you are going to such a stressful time. Try to rest up as much as you can. I'm sure there is nothing you can do to relax so i'm wishing you a lot of strength to get to your 7 week scan. Look after yourself and tell your hubby xxxxx

iklefeet - yay, yay, yay!! congrats on your BFP hun!!

kelly - amazing news on the beta, you must be so relieved.

AFM - i think my little embie is completely gone by now. I feel completely different today than yesterday. Up until yesterday i felt it implanted, today i just feel normal. I'm going back for beta tomorrow at 12:45 (found a much cheaper clinic, they do it for £55 and results are back within 3 hours) so i will know for sure. I've also set the gears in motion with London Women's clinic where the two frosties are and asked them to give me a call back so we can find out how long it will take to do the next FET considering that strictly speaking we are not their patients. My NHS clinic does a satellite transfer with LWC.

xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Evie, they probably have no intention of telling anyone.  It wouldn't surprise me if they continued like business as usual.  I'm due to go in on Friday for my beta so may ask them what it would mean for us should we want to do another cycle.  

Pritamin I agree I definitely don't think it's financial the place is rammed,  the card machine is always on the go ands it's probably one of the most expensive clinics in London. I was thinking about those ladies who have frozen embies in storage with ARGC,  I presume they couldn't be treated as it would be considered a new cycle.  I'm surprised there has been no information for patients! If I hear anything more I will keep you updated.  Where have you found to do your beta is it cheaper than 111 Harley St?! Let us know how your beta goes and what the clinic suggests about FET.  I think they will probably want to give your body a couple of months to recover before trying again ?! 

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Maybe - the lab is called Pathlab and they are located at Bond street. A girl recommended it to me on another thread. I didn't realise you can just walk in to 111 Harley street and get a blood test? I thought you needed referral from a doctor. 
I really hope they don't want me to wait another couple of months, a month tops.  Out of this whole journey it is the waiting in between treatments, cycles, immune tests etc. that i find the hardest. I feel like my time is running out which is probably the case.


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Huge congratulations icklefeet im so very happy for you - BFP's together xxx


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe baby I'm in Friday too ... it won't be financial he is millionaire probably not complied with giving them data ! I'll ask Friday ... thank god we are cycling already ! And hopefully pregnant ! Do you know when they book us our viability scan ? Xxx


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi ladies

Sorry no personals, just been sitting in the restaurant at the hotel then felt like I'd wet myself so had to go the loo and had a gush of watery red blood soaked my pants. I am on clexane so hoping a little blood might look like lots but just can't believe from such a high this morning to this now. I'm led on the couch and thinking of poping an extra progesterone just in case it's a drop.. . It's settled a bit to just spotting on a liner now and I know either way nothing will stop what's inevitable just hoping for the best. 

Anyone else had red blood on OTD day that's still progressing ok?

Ikle x


----------



## pinkbubbles (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi girls
Thank you my lovelies for your positive thoughts regarding my bleeding.
Since yesterday i have had hardly any blood on my sanitary towel but when i wipe there is red blood (quite a bit) I have no AF cramps that i normally get on the first day of my period plus i'm normally very very heavy first day! Today is my actual AF due day! 
Today im 7dp5dt altho it was a morula not a blast so could be late implantation? I kinda am ruling it out now that it hasn't worked but may still have hope?? my OTD clinic gave me is next Tuesday 23rd! Read so much online and just wish it was brown but its not its red! Should i have hope? xxxxx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

MaybeBaby2017 said:


> I haven't had any implantation bleeding and aside from some mild cramping at the end of last week no other signs. My mind keeps going from positive thoughts to doubt, it's such a stressful time xx


I'm feeling exactly the same! Same symptoms - i.e. no implantation bleeding so far and same emotions. This IVF thing has really turned me bipolar!!!


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tinseltown it makes us stronger. When is your OTD?!

Kelly I've found an article on what happened if you're interested, seems to be all about reporting: http://www.bionews.org.uk/page_824301.asp

Icklefeet and pink bubbles have everything crossed for you lovely ladies xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*MaybeBaby2017* - OTD is still a week away: 25 May. Aaaargh!!!


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Pinkbubbles - hoping the blood is only because your uterus is expanding and little one settling in. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Maybe - you've done so well so far so two more sleeps are nothing. (funny, i use the same expression and my DH is like, what?? 2 more sleeps, that should be two more nights but oh well...),
fingers crossed for you!!! it's nearly Thursday now which will be the longest day ever but then you're there!!!! xxxxx

I just want to put it out there... If there is one positive thing that comes out of this whole miserable journey that IVF puts us through (apart from hopefully a baby at the end) is the amount of amazing, caring and lovely girls I meet along the way either virtually or in person. You girls help me get through the highs and lows and I will forever be grateful for that.


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Totally pritimin ... how are you ? What's the latest ?


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Haha well I should use two more nights as I nap throughout the day so two more nights is a better timescale 😂 thank you very much,  I feel like I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

kelly2109 going for repeat beta tomorrow to see where this is going but I've pretty much given upon on it. I don't feel "pregnant" anymore.. onwards and upwards, i just want to get on the next one.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Pritamin- Big hugs lovely. It's so unfair. I'm still hopeful for your beta tomorrow..but I do get listening to your feelings about it. I think you can normally start a FET quite quickly, 1 or 2 cycles after. xxx

Iklefeet- that sounds scary! Massive hugs! Have you POAS some more? They do say IVF pregnancies are prone to bleeds...keeping everything crossed that it eases off. xxx

Pinkbubbles- Glad to hear your bleed eased off and is not the same as usual. I think with OTD still approaching your still in with a chance. I know it's almost impossible to keep hope when IVF is cruel. Really hope the bleating disappears and you get to OTD to check for sure. xxx

Tinseltown- the waiting is horrendous! I was really positive, but yesterday and today I've been really up and down. Hang in there! Xxx

Maybebaby- How are you lovely? This isn't fun anymore! Xxx

AFM- I've had another up and down day. Not many symptoms apart from Progestetone ones (hungry, tired, bloated). And about an hour ago, AF type cramps, and a sharp pain. Reminds me of when a painful AF is approaching 🙁. xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Omg Evie snap! I was napping earlier this afternoon and woke up to AF type cramps.  I have also been a right moody 🐄 these last few days and have started getting the serious munchies.  I don't know what to think anymore,  everytime I go to the loo I keep convincing myself that AF will start soon. Thinking of you lovely,  not long to go now we can do this 😘 xxx 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Pritimin you have been so supportive on here ! I pray your beta doubles ... that's all you need ! I'm feeling tired and so bloated x I'm just so nervous though so god argc have u in every other day really helps to keep your mind at ease a bit x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

MaybeBaby2017 Also snap on the moody front today and the munchies! I had peanut butter on toast at 9am and by 11:30 was starving, so had beans on toast. I don't normally eat so much bread, but that was the lunch at my work the clients made. xxx You're right, we can do this!! xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pleased I'm not the only one! I've been gorging on chocolate for the last four evenings too,  not too dissimilar to pms symptoms😔 ohhhhh peanut butter on toast sounds so good,  I could do with a slice or two right now!! Beans are relatively healthy so you're not doing badly.  We need to keep calm and carry on,  not long now xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Pritamin - I'm so sorry to read your recent comments as to what's been going on with you, take care of yourself whatever the outcome  

Congrats to all you BFP - take care all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Hugs to all you ladies! This is a tough journey we're on. You guys are the silver lining here... I can't talk to anyone in real life other than my other half who I'm probably driving nuts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies please be reminded that pregnancy chat is not permitted in this area and must be kept for the baby dust threads as most ladies are still trying to get a BFP.

Sharry x


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry sharry I have modified my previous post x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Good luck to to all the girls testing today xxxx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is okay.  It is OTD today and I have a BFP but did test early in the end.  Now waiting for appointment for a new prescription and blood test.

Sorry that things are still so difficult for you Pritamin.

Vxx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Congrats VCR!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

So happy for you vcr - this really is a lucky thread xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats VCR


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone - and thanks Pritamin for the dancing bananas!!  Noone's ever given me those before.  

Vxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Congrats VCR!!! xxx


----------



## princessb26 (Mar 5, 2016)

Yey VCR - Thats great news x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Well done Evie and Maybe for not caving in and good luck for your test tomorrow and to all the other lovely ladies also testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Pritamin 😊. I'm still undecided if to test tomorrow or Saturday. Think I'll save some morning wee tomorrow, but play it by ear. Xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Pritamin,  one more sleep ekkkkk

Good luck Evie 🍀 xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Good luck for tomorrow, Evie and Maybe!!!


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Maybebaby- Good luck lovely!! 🍀💮😍 xxx
Thank you tinseltown! Xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Evie and Tinseltown 😊 xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Yay congrats VCR and good luck for tomorrow maybebaby and Evie . . . So amazed you've hung out have everything crossed for you ladies xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Good luck girls! I've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the congratulations, ladies.

Thinking of Evie and Maybebaby.

Vxx


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

So last day of our 2ww  and we got a BFN  clinic has told us to content pessaries and retest Sunday as AF not arrived yet. But surly it can't be positive then?


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

I've decided to test tomorrow morning to ensure FMU is fresh. Thanks for thinking of me ladies, means a lot xxx

Maybebaby- How did you get on? Hope your ok? Xxxx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear that sweetingwood - maybe a late implantation ? Did you try a few different brands of tests? 
Good luck tomorrow Evie xx


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

Tried the one from the clinic and a clear blue digital


----------



## GemGem87 (May 17, 2017)

Hi ladies, I've been reading through this thread and watching closely. I'm on my 2nd FET, 1st was a bfn. Currently 7dp5dt, did a cheeky test this morning but it was a bfn. Nothing whiter than a negative test. Still holding out for a BFP, I know that FETs can be notoriously late at implanting. OTD is on Monday 22nd. My only option is frozen because Ive had PGD on the embryos. 4 left in the freezer.

Congratulations to the BFP's so far this month, and for those bfn's you have been so strong but I know it's awful. 

Xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear that sweetingwood but maybe test again on Sunday as clinic said with different brands (including first response). Clearblue digital is c..p in my opinion and only picks up hcg from 50 iu/ml so if you had less than that it wouldn't pick up.

GemGem - it is probably to early to test for you so fingers crossed it will turn positive.

Evie - go girl, you are strong!!

Maybe, any news i have no nails left!!!! xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry for the delay ladies I'm still registering the result.  We got a BFP this morning which was confirmed by a Beta of 160. I'm so happy,  although my hubby keeps telling me not to get too excited until the first scan but it's still such good news that I've got this far.  Thank you all for your thoughts and kind words during this 2WW,  you ladies have kept me sane. One of my best friends text me this morning telling me she's pregnant with her first child too,  it was fate 😊

For those of you who are still waiting for your BFP please don't think too much about symptoms,  aside from some light cramping and being moody the last couple of days I've had nothing,  so please don't lose hope. 

Evie,  any news?! I have everything crossed for you my lovely. 

Xxxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Maybe!!! Congratulations


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh maybebaby congrats!
I'm so chuffed I don't know why I just knew you'd get a BFP  
That's such fabulous news whooop whooop  have a dancing banana honey    .

Come and join the early scan thread there are loads of us ladies from this 2ww and we all have similar due dates.

Sweetingwood I'm really really sorry, this whole ivf journey is a blooming nightmare, don't give up hope. Rest, recuperate lovely and wishing you good luck next time. 

Ikle x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations Maybebaby!!! That's amazing!! So pleased for you! Fantastic beta too! I Think you can probs get a bit excited! 😍 xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you ladies,  I keep checking my clear blue to check it's not changed its mind 😂 I will join the early scan thread iklefeet thanks for the heads up. 

Sweetingwood, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN is it worth getting a beta test to check? it could just be that the beta levels don't show on poas tests as they're on the low side but do on the blood results.  Thinking of you at this difficult time 

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you ladies,  I keep checking my clear blue to check it's not changed its mind 😂 I will join the early scan thread iklefeet thanks for the heads up. 

Sweetingwood, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN is it worth getting a beta test to check? it could just be that the beta levels don't show on poas tests as they're on the low side but do on the blood results.  Thinking of you at this difficult time 

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Big congratulations MaybeBaby, thats fabulous news!! Have checked in about 10 times today to see if you'd posted, soooooo pleased for you!! 

Yay for the May thread!!  

xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry I know I took a while,  I wanted to wait until I got the call confirming the beta to update you all just to be sure I didn't jinx it.  You ladies have been so lovely at keeping me sane during this difficult time and I really am thankful for your support and well wishes.  Thank you so much for being there. 

This is a lucky thread,  I'm looking forward to seeing more BFP's xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Congratulations *Maybe*!!!


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Sorry to hear that Sweetingwood.  I hope you're okay.

Congratulations Maybe!  So exciting! 

Who is next to test? 

Vxx


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

congrats maybe! 

My wife is due a visit for AF on Monday so we will wait for that but retest sunday. 

I cant imagine it will be postive, she had sharp pains over the weekend along with a litle dark bleeding, literally only visible when wiping first this in the morning. so i would assume that the implantation failed.

Its our fist round of iui and literally everything was spot on so we were hopeful.

amh 13.5
sperm count was 77million and 24mot
folicle was 19mm on trigger and lining was 12mm

we have two more samples that hopefully are as good so fingers crossed for round two.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

VCR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to hear that Sweetingwood. I hope you're okay.
> 
> ...


I'm next! Tomorrow...&#129310;xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fingers crossed for round 2 Sweetingwood,  it's such a roller coaster of emotions I hope that you and your wife get there soon.  This was my second round of IVF so I know first hand how difficult it is when you don't get the answer you're hoping for but don't give up hope.  Re: sperm, we also used a donor,  did you find that the thawing process effected the motility? It did for us both cycles and we used different donors which is why we we were recommended to go down the ICSI route to guarantee fertilisation.  

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Have everything crossed for you tomorrow Evie 🍀🤞 have a nice relaxing evening as if you're anything like me you will have such a light sleep tonight xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trappedintheweb (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi again ladies,
I have been off the forum a few days ( went back to work and totally wiped out - straight to bed each night - so tired!!).. Catching up now!

Maybe - So so happy to see your BFP .. that's just brilliant. I am still in week 1 of the 2ww and it's so heartening to see someone come out the end with a happy result. 

NF1 - belated reply to say yes I think you and I have similar test dates. My OTD is the 27th though that's smack in the middle of the BH weekend and I am away so not sure if I will test that day exactly. 

Also, I normally have very short cycles - 21 days - and this is my first IVF so I don't know whether the ultrogestan and cyclocur etc will delay my AF or if it will come on time i.e. in the next few days and shatter any need for a test on my OTD before I even get there. I am definitely feeling cramp-y at the moment and worrying that it's the beginning of the dreaded AF. But here's hoping I am on that road with you up to OTD and we get some happy news! 

Haley - belated thank you for the reassurance re the embryo transfer number.. I guess you're right that the chances of a good embryo at my age even with good grading are low so it's safe enough to go with 3. I was curious though if they were suggesting that a single good embryo has a better chance alone than with poorer ones.Though I guess there is no neat way to know which one will be The One. It's a steep learning curve this IVF business.!

Sweetwood- really sorry about your news . Hope you are as OK as you can be.. this is so hard.  

And Evie777 - very best of luck for tomorrow - everything crossed for you.


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

MaybeBaby2017 we got our samples from LSB and they do not tell you the details aside from that it was guaranteed to be over 12 million and average motility but we know hes had live births so we were confident that he provides good samples, it had better values once our clinic prepared it but only slightly, we were told that it was amazing sample for iui? We said that we will do 2 iui cycles and if nothing we will use our last sample for ivf, our clinic only offer ICSI for donor sperm patients. its just the cost thats involved and the pregnancy might be touch and go so the clinic advised to try iui

It just gutting and she had such clear signs on implantation etc that coupled with the pogesterone symptoms its hard not to think your pregnant.


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Our first sample was from LSB but we went to California Cryobank this time as there is more of a selection available.  You get more of a story behind each donor too so we could look at childhood photos and the donors have extended profiles which they just don't seem to do at LSB.  

I hope all goes well for your next round, and you have two more vials to work with.  Sounds like it's of high quality so you've got good chances.  it really is an awful process as I was convinced that I was pregnant in my first cycle but I think it was side effects from the progesterone. This time round I only had a bit of cramping so was convinced it would be a BFN but foes to show everyone responds differently.  

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Congratulations Maybe! Really chuffed for you.

Sorry to hear your news Sweetingwood. If not this time, the next. 

Ikle, where do I find this other thread? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi all...so I did a Frer this norning..I'm not sure. There is a second line, but it's really light. So I did another Free...same thing. It's definitely there, but very very light. 10dp5dt. Don't know if that's a bfp? Xxx


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Sounds like a BFP to me Evie   Cautious congratulations! When is your OTD?


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Evie, any second line indicates a positive pregnancy test so congratulations!  xx
Did you submerge it in a jar or peed on the stick? I was told that frer picks up hcg better when it's held into the stream and not submerged.
Maybe try that tomorrow and see if it gets darker. Until then cautious congratulations


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Violin, my OTD was yesterday. Thank you for the cautious congratulations. Xxx

Pritamin, I peed in a cup. So will try the other way tomorrow. Xxx

It's so weird. I've never ever seen a second line...so it's hard to believe it...do you think it may get darker if I test later today?? Xxx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations Evie - a 2nd line is a 2nd line 😜 - have you tried a CBD as well? 
I am so happy for you xx


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Congratulations Evie

That's fabulous news honey, whooooop whooooop   .

Tests don't show a second line without picking up hgc so just give it a day and test again mid stream with a frer to see the line get darker.

Violin here is the link to the other thread hon - 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=363594.msg6853778#msg6853778

Good luck to anyone else going crazy with the 2ww hang on in there ladies x

Ikle x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thank you Betty! Not tried different tests..i figured that Frer is the most sensitive, so would be scared to try a different test for now...i think I'll keep POAS on FRERs for the next few days. I'm freaking out..hasnt sunk in at all. Xxx

Thank you iklefeet. I can't believe it..really doesn't feel real. Xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yay congratulations Evie 🎉🎉🎉 
I did two types of test,  digital and the  one with lines.  My line was quite faint but thr blood test confirmed a beta of 160 which they said was good so don't think too much into the colouring of it.  Xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks maybebaby, wish my clinic did bloods. I can't even call them as it's the weekend..it is pink, just really really light. Did you test + on the digi? I've heard they are not sensitive so too scared to try. Xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes the clear blue digital was the first one I tried and the other one was to check that my eyes weren't playing tricks on me.  It came up as pregnant 1-2 weeks which the little leaflet said meant that a Dr would class as 3-4 weeks pregnant.  It really didn't take long for it to come up,  the pregnant came up straight away the time took a little longer.  Tbh I'm finding the bloods a little much,  my clinic are very intense and I'm in again today for more bloods and there was talk of me doing it again on Sunday.  A lady on the waiting for scan forum told me that they continue testing every other day and scans weekly until 10 weeks when you're discharged.  Will be fun and games trying to fit it all around work xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## violin7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Evie I'm 8 days post OTD & did the second test the clinic gave me yesterday (just because). The second line was so faint I actually got a bit worried. But then did yet another cheap HCG test & second line was much stronger. Maybe it's because it was in a cup. 

Thanks for the link ickle!


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm with you Evie my clinic don't do bloods either so I must admit I have been a bit of a serial tester - but levels must be improving coz my CBD this morning showed 2-3 weeks my OTD was on Wednesday and it said 1-2 so just goes to show how quick it changes - so now I think I can calm down and relax. 
Congratulations again we really have been such a lucky thread xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Maybe, Violin and Betty, I'm just so scared. Haven't felt happy yet. Just scared and staring at the tests...im going to go for an acupuncture treatment in case it helps. Just keep thinking that Frer should be darker by now. I know that's really negative of me, as it is a bfp..but I'm freaking out! Xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Accupuncture will definitely help by keeping you calm and relaxed and ensuring that you have a strong spleen and liver which is vital for the baby's development.  You could always look to see if there's a private clinic which could to the beta test for you if it would put your mind at ease.  My clinic refers us to a laboratory down the road xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Hi ladies. I'm new to this. I just wanted a little advise, This 2ww is the hardest part, nothing I can do but wait. A little bit about my journey.. me and my dh have been ttc for 4 years, we had ICSI back in January but are doing "the e freeze trial" I had 13 eggs collected, 9 matured and 8 survived and divided. By day five I was able to freeze 5 embryos. I was meant to have transfer in march but I had cysts on my ovaries so had to take the pill for a month to get rid of them. It done the job yay! I had my 5dft on Thursday (it's now Saturday) the embryo was grade 5ab (stayed the same grade as before freeze) and started to hatch.  I'm just wondering what sort of cramps/feelings I'm suppose to "look out" for? I know it's probably too early as transfer was only 2 days ago but it was with a 5 day embryo. I'm not really feeling anything just slight period like feeling but not cramps.. this could be down to the pessary. I know I should "just wait" and when I've read posts like this in the past I thought to myself "just wait, there's nothing you can do.." but now I know no one can judge until they are put in that situation. I thought I had enough planned to keep me busy and not think about it but it's all I'm thinking about. 2dp5dft what should I be feeling? If any.. thank you xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Evie, if you are near central London go to Pathlab for a beta test, they charge you £55.00 and the results are back within 3 hours. They are open on Saturdays, however they only do tests by appointment on Saturday. Still, you could give them a call this morning to see if you can go? They are open today from 9am until midday.

I totally understand how you feel but your second line is there, no one can take it away so as of now you are pregnant . Unfortunately there is nothing you can do but wait and i would not do a test later as FMU is the most concentrated one and if you did one and the line came up lighter you would freak out.


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Kelly, welcome to the thread. As you say, there is nothing you can do but wait and try enjoying that you are PUPO. It's so so hard, especially when you start symptom spotting because everybody is different. Some people feel cramping and twinges throughout the 2ww and end up with BFN, some people don't feel a thing and end up with BFP. With a 5 day transfer implantation should happen between 1-5 days after transfer but you might not feel a thing. I think it's probably down to how sensitive your uterus is but i might be totally wrong. My AF never hurts and i didn't have any symptoms, yet I ended up with BFP which then sadly turned into chemical but implantation had happened. Hang in there and try to relax (i know, slap me! it's much easier said than down) xxxxx

actually Evie, their Sunday tests are by appointment only so looks like you can just turn up on Saturday. i would still give them a call and let them know you are coming. Maybe a blood test could put your mind a rest. If you are anywhere near central London or you can get there by 12noon that is. (the nearest tube station is Bond street so you can do a bit of shopping therapy as well  )


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. I know everyone is different, I don't know what reply I was expecting I guess it's just me trying to "do something" other then just wait. 
Sorry to hear about your sad news. I wish you and all the other ladies all the very best of luck xxx


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey kellyc7

Welcome the 2ww is blooming torture honey and no matter what you plan or do your mind will wonder back to did it work, is it working, what can I do to make it work. The simple fact is some women have twinges and cramps from a few days past et and some don't and some get BFPs and some don't.  The progesterone plays terrible tricks on your body too as do all the hormones.

Period cramps has always been a good sign for me usually start a day or 2 after a 5dt with twinges and lots and lots of heartburn so relax and let your body do it's thing. 

It's a waiting game but this board is full of lovely sportive ladies that you can share your thoughts with and compare notes and hopefully celebrate at the end with.  Good luck I really hope you get your BFP.  

Evie I agree with pritamin, don't do another test until you can do first morning wee you'll send yourself loopy. My test at 10dp5dt was a faint line and I was on this board with the same worries you had driving myself crazy with worry then 4 days later I was getting 2-3 weeks on a clearblue and lines darker than the control and now I'm lying in bed trying not to throw up, relax and enjoy your preggers right now you've waited ages for this take a moment to celebrate x

Ikle x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Iklefeet and Pritamin- thank you so much for your kind words. I probs won't have time to go to London today as I'm in Hove, so would be cutting it a bit close. But I'll keep testing tomorrow and Monday and if the line is still there will probably go on Monday to get a blood test. You're right. I should enjoy this for now. Massive hugs. Xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

You could give them a call and book one in for tomorrow?


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations Evie!  Try not to worry about line being faint: a line's a line!  Mine was too when I firsted at 11dp5dt.  It was really dark 5 days later on OTD for my clinic (16dp5dt).  My beta on the same day came back at a very good level.  Xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

VCR- thank You! That makes me feel lots better, both the fact that your line was faint too and that your clinics OTD is so much later 🙂 thank You!!! 

Pritamin- hmmm...maybe I could book for tomorrow. I'm scared! It's so silly. I want a blood test, and I sort of don't want one...i suppose staying in the "second line no matter how light bubble" might not be too bad 🤔 silly...Evie..I'll ponder for a bit longer and desidexxx

Thank so much for all the support lovelies, don't know what I'd do without you guys! Xxx


----------



## Trappedintheweb (Oct 14, 2016)

Congratulations Evie! It might be worth seeing if any private GPs in your area do bloods. That's what I did when I needed one on a saturday and didn't want the trek to London at the weekend. And they weren't too much  more expensive once you factor in travel costs etc. Hope you can enjoy the BFP in the meantime  

Welcome KellyC7. I am new to IVF and this forum too. Had my 3 day transfer last Sunday so still ages to go. The time is crawling by! I definitely underestimated how hard this bit would be!


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Congrats Evie that's fab news and I agree, a faint line is still a line. How exciting. 

I feel so overwhelmed, went to get this far. I'm  just going to try and relax. I go back to work on Wednesday. Dreading it as I work in a special needs school. No one know at the school as I'm agency worker and only been at the school since February.. 

Good luck and hope you get your bfp. You're almost half way.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Kelly! I too work in a special needs school so know the feeling regarding going back to work. I'm seriously considering calling in sick for the whole of next week regardless of if the line gets stronger or not! 

Hang in there and best of luck to you! Xxx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*Evie* - OTD for my clinic is either 15dp3dt or 13dp5dt, so you still have time for the line to darken!


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Tinsletown, it's got me so worried. Really hard to stay positive, but your message does give me hope!! Xxxxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

With mine it was 12dp5dt.
Fingers crossed for darker line tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thank you ladies, means a lot. I really hope a couple of days make a difference. So so difficult, but as the rest of the ivf journey, will just have to wait and see and do my best to stay as positive as possible. You guys are amazing. Thank you xxx


----------



## Elbbob03 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello may I join this thread? I am 4dp5dt with a OTD of 30th May. I.e. Light years away. Fresh 1 x HB transferred... No symptoms until today started experiencing sharp stabs in right side of uterus. I am usually a fairly rational, calm person but am driving myself crazy looking up symptoms, but rationally I know that Google can't tell me anything and I just have to wait until I can test. Not keen on testing early as last time had BFN, then went on to have positive but weak blood tests which ended in early mc.

I wish I could think about something else! What distraction techniques do you all use?!

Sent from my SGP611 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*Eibbob03* - Distraction technique: Plan holidays. Have already booked 3 long weekend trips for the rest of the year. Not the cheapest distraction technique though.


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Elbbob03.  I did lots of cooking so would spend time researching new recipes. The preparation time and  shopping for the bits took my mind off things and I found it quite relaxing,  I did leave the washing up for my hubby 😊

Tinseltown,  I love the idea of booking trips,  where have you booked?! 

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Evie - did you do another test this morning?

Elbbob - I found going back to work helped a lot with 2ww this time around. Last time I was off and couldn't think about anything else. This time around 2ww flew by comparatively.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Pritamin- thanks for checking in lovely xxx I did. And did it mid stream. Looks the same 😔 pretty sure it's a CP. Worst way ever to get a first BFP. Xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't say that please! You don't know that. I know how you feel but I read so many stories from ladies on other threads. One of them was testing every day and lines were always very faint. So faint in fact that GP had to send them to the lab to check if it really was a second line. Her faint line is now 10 months old. A friend of mine didn't have any line until she was 6-7 weeks pregnant. There are so many stories like these out there but when we are in a dark place we can't see the light. Sending you massive hugs and don't give up yet. Xxxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thank you lovely. You ate right. I'm judtvthinking that my lines are the equivalent to some 5/6/7 dpt lines and on a frer...so if it wasn't a Frer, it probs would be negative. You are right that I should hang on to hope. But it's hard not to prepare for the worst. Dark places are so rubbish. At least I can call the clinic tomorrow and see their take on it. I know it's really pessimistic, but I'm not holding my breath. Miracles do happen, but I'm not feeling the feelings any more...thank you so much for your support. I promise to do my best to muster some positivity 🙂 xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh lovely, sending you even bigger hugs. Even if it turns out to be a CP which we don't know yet, it is a good sign. Your body is waking up from a long sleep and is warming up for the real thing. Xxx

Which clinic are you with?


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thank you! (Hugs back lots) I'm with the Agora in Hove. I've got 1 frostie left, last NHS  chance...so running out of chances. I guess it's good to see something can try to implant at least. It was 2 embryos (both 4AB), the scratch and glue and a clipped tube. I really don't know what else we could've done. I guess immunes next, but don't know if I can keep doing this both financially and emotionally. Xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

It's a numbers game and your game is not over yet. Xxx


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Ladies, could I join you? I also have some questions to see if anyone can shed any light or have had similar experiences? 

I had a 5 day blast embryo transferred on the 11/5. 6 day after I had some spotting (red at first, then browni) which stopped. But the next day bleeding started, light at first but got heavier with dark red clots. This lasted for 3 days. I also experienced dizziness. The  bleeding has eased off to spotting again (brownish). The symptoms I felt are different to my period as my womb felt 'raw' and more painful, also the bleeding was heavier and lasted longer than usual (it only lasts 2 days now and have no spotting), and have lots of clots which is also unusual. I'm wondering if it's an early miscarriage. My OTD for HCG is on Thurs 25th. My clinic want me to continue with my meds as usual and have my test as scheduled.

I'm just wondering if it is an early miscarriage, is there any way of finding out? Mainly because I've had a miscarriage at 10 weeks last  year, and I want to know if I'm someone who is having recurring ones. Has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks for listening xx


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi MSJ

I've heard your embryos can sometimes hit a vein trying to embed and it causes lots of blood loss until it heals. It can also happen when the placenta is trying to attach so I wouldn't worry too much.  I would best rest though and speak to your clinic you may need to up your progesterone supplements or change how you take them, they can upset your cervix. 

Thinking of you honey, hang on in there. 

Ikle x


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Evie if you feel like taking more time of then why the hell not.. we have come a long way to get to where we are today and its not been easy by far. Do what is best for you. I wish you all the luck and look forward to hearing your bloods came back as bfp

Welcome Elbbob03. I'm new here too, we also have the same dates and 5dt. How are you feeling? I've had a couple of niggles yesterday and some today but not as much.. everyone on here is so lovely and supportive.


----------



## Elbbob03 (Dec 4, 2016)

Tinseltown, Maybebaby, Pritamin, thanks for the suggestions - Pritamin I am going back to work tomorrow which is always full on which will be a relief.  

Evie & MSJ - it is so hard to know what it going on, you just have to hold on for the HCG tests and see what they tell you.  I know it is so hard waiting to do those.

KellyC7 - my first symptoms were yesterday, felt like someone was stabbing me with a fork periodically throughout the day, and then in the evening started to get light cramping such as those the day before my AF normally starts.  But nothing today, feel normal (physically, not emotionally!). I hate wishing time away but am now counting down the days until I can test.  Will you test early?


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for your kind words Iklefeet and elbbob  I did tell Gennet about the bleeding, but they just told me to continue with the same protocol of 400mg utrogestan a day, they haven't suggested getting progesterone level checked or increase it. Bleeding seems to be getting more again, so I think I will ask if it's worth me getting it checked and see what they say.. xx


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

That sounds like good signs Elbbob03 wishing you all the luck. Im getting some sharp pains tonight, just slightly and not painful... I'm not going to test early, in face I don't even feel like I want to test at all, I just don't want to see that bfn, don't know how I'm going to feel, be or do! I'm feeling so anxious about it! I just don't ever see myself as a mum. I know it sounds silly but after 4 years of always getting bfn, I've kind of run out of hope


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Morning ladies, sorry to bother you all again, I've been up since 3am driving myself crazy! Since about 10pm last night I've had a constant af like feeling, kind of like cramps but its been non stop, it has worn off a little but still there constantly, if I didn't know any better I would say I was on day 1 of af, that's what it feels like. Is this normal? Or am I going to get my af today? 
Elbbob03 we must be due af the same day? From my calculations my af is due 27th and otd is 30th. Does that sound right? I thought your af was due after otd? Please help and thank you xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Morning, sorry for no personals. I tested again this morning. BFN on Frer and BFN on cb digital. It was a CP. 😔. 

Thank you for all the support and good luck to everyone still in the 2WW. Xxx


----------



## Crazy81 (Jun 16, 2016)

Morning Ladies,
Not been on here much so has a quick flick through just now.

Evie I am really sorry to read your last post, had my fingers crossed for you  

Xxxx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh Evie my lovely - I'm so sorry all this  is so hard - give yourself some time - sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Sending you big hugs Evie. xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh Evie I'm so sorry to hear that 😢 I really was rooting for you.  Big hugs hun,  thinking of you. 

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

as this is our first cycle we are not sure what anthing means.

we tested friday which was the end of our 2ww and BFN told to retest sunday BFN. AF still hasnt made an apperance and no symptoms of that get. i tiny but of brown spotting. Do we accept that its a BFN and stop progesterone. or do we carry on and retest tomorrow which will be the day after my wifes missed period~? help!


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm really sorry Evie big hugs for you my lovely  

Sweetingwood - everyone is different but in my experience the progesterone has always prevented my AF coming whether I've been pregnant or not.  Once I stop it, is comes a few days later. With the drop in hormones she may also feel a bit crappy, headachey, teary, down etc.  

Really sorry for you guys hope you get your BFPs next time. 

Ikle x


----------



## beautiful_stranger82 (Jan 3, 2017)

Morning all! I just wanted to say hi.  I am currently going through that hell otherwise known as 2ww.

I am currently 5pt5dt and I caved in and tested this morning. Silly silly me.  It was negative, I really thought something would show up by now. 

Has anyone else tested this early?


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Sending you giant hugs Evie... 

beautiful_stranger - that is way to early to test, doubt any HPT would show off a result. 
Your implantation window is 1-5 days after a blasto transfer and if yours is a late implanter HCG would have even started to leak into your urine. When is your OTD?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82 (Jan 3, 2017)

I know I'm very foolish.  My problem was having tests in the house.  It's like chocolate, you just cant resist!

My OTD is 27/5.  My other half will throttle me if she finds out I tested!


----------



## Jelly_99 (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful_stranger . We all cave in sometimes. Just hide them now for the next few days. I'm 7dpt and otd is Thursday. Up until today I have been fine, haven't really been symptom spotting or anything. But that has changed this morning and I'm analysing everything. Haven't even popped on this thread until now, but now I think I need it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beautiful_stranger82 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks Jelly.

I just really feel this hasn't worked.  I should be more positive but I'm terrified.  I've had no symptoms whatsoever!  My boobs are really sore but they've been like that since the stimms and haven't changed.


----------



## Jelly_99 (Sep 25, 2012)

It's by no means over beautiful stranger, in fact at day 5 it may have only just begun. Hang on in there. Eat some of the chocolate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beautiful_stranger82 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks Jelly, just need to keep my mind elsewhere!


----------



## princessb26 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello everyone,

2WW is very hellish beautiful_stranger82 and I am the same with tests, best off not having them in the house as way too tempting and you either dont believe the result, or it makes you feel down. Only 5 days to go until your test date, you can do this.

My test date in this Wednesday - anyone else this week too?
x


----------



## Butterfly95 (May 21, 2017)

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I've jumped in a bit late.

princessb26 - My test date is Friday! Feel like AF is about to arrive though so not holding out much hope just now!


----------



## Elbbob03 (Dec 4, 2016)

Evie so sorry to read your news x.

Hi KellyC7 only just saw your message how have you been today?  I think it is hard to say when AF would come - I had AF at the end of April and usually have 25 day cycle so technically my normal AF would have been at the weekend, however all the IVF meds will impact on your cycle.  I guess if you have a 28 day cycle then AF should be due 2 weeks after EC? For me on my last 2 IVFs my AF arrived after BFN/failed pg was confirmed and I stopped taking progesterone.

Also, cramps and AF like symptoms can be very similar to early pg symptoms...


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

I had a frozen transfer as I'm doing the e-freeze trail. I was meant to have transfer I'm march but I had 2 large cysts on my ovaries do had to take the pill for a month to shift them. My af was end of April too and my cycle is anything from 28-35 days.. the af feeling wore off around 8am, just having a few niggles every now and then, how are you feeling today? Are you going to test early? 

Kelly xxx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi we had ET yesterday, very excited that I can finally join this thread.  Good luck to everyone, need to read back a bit x


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

My test date is Thursday... but not too positive and am already looking at the way ahead...


----------



## Jelly_99 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Tinseltown, I'm Thursday too! Fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NF1begone (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi everyone. I haven't had a chance to follow since I posted just under a week ago and so much has gone on I can't keep up. Hope everyone is doing ok who welcomed me last week and hi to new ones like me. 

I'm 4dp5dt today and feeling alright. Had pinching for a couple of days, sore boobs and can't stop eating but as everyone says, could just be the IVF meds so hard not to wonder and hope. This is my first transfer so nothing to compare it to. I'm going to hold out til 10dpt as luckily have quite a lot planned to keep my mind busy. So far so good. Anyone else due to test next Monday/Tuesday? OTD or just the date they've chosen as its bank holiday Monday!


----------



## Butterfly95 (May 21, 2017)

It's so hard not to read into every little feeling you get


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi butterfly, how far past transfer are you?  What are you feeling?  I'm only two days, know it's far too early but still looking for signs! 

Nf1begone my otd is meant to be Tuesday - seems early to me will only be 9dp5dt, but would rather test Monday when hubby is off too!  Pinching is a good sign


----------



## Butterfly95 (May 21, 2017)

Hi pheeny - I'm 6dp5dt, meant to be testing on Friday. I was having AF pain quite badly on Sunday but it has eased off now and is only happening occasionally. I keep getting hot on and off and the odd stabbing pain but other than that not really feeling any different. This is my first cycle so don't know what to expect! Driving myself a bit mad.


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Good luck for Friday, will you test early?  It's hard when the drugs give so many side effects too but I would love some symptoms 😉


----------



## Butterfly95 (May 21, 2017)

I have a feeling I might test on Thursday as it's only one day early and the waiting is sending me a bit crazy! I underestimated the 2ww.


----------



## Jelly_99 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm currently resisting the urge to test. It's sat on the table looking at me. I'm thinking I'll wait until tomorrow morning, that's 9dp5dt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butterfly95 (May 21, 2017)

I haven't bought a test yet, if I buy one I'll use it. You have more restraint than I do  
Good luck for tomorrow, Jelly_99!


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Good luck for tomorrow princess and anyone else testing (early or not )


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi all!!
I had my lining scan today and its 13mm. I wonder why it got thicker this time. Last month it was 10mm. So I hope its all good or i must say better. 
We booked our flights and accomodation and will be having my FET on May 29. How can I be pregnant with the same month? Lol! Everything is just so quick. This is my second round now and im hoping and praying that the embryos stick to mommy this time. 
This time probably ill be more relax. And i hope i wont stress the 2ww. I'll just take it day by day. If it happens it happens. If not theres nothing i can do but to try again. 
Hope everyone is having a positive day! I am off to dreamland now. I am so tired. zzzzZZZ...


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow Pixie, that came around quickly. Are you doing natural FET?

Good luck to those texting today xxx


----------



## Jelly_99 (Sep 25, 2012)

I did it. I was up at 5.15. It took ages and I had resigned myself for bad news and then there it was 'pregnant' I'm so excited, but trying to contain it until I have my blood test tomorrow. They ain't going to get much work out of me today!! BFP!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Yay Jelly  Congratulations


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Congratulations Jelly have a baby on board dancing banana!! 
    

Exciting times ahead, good luck with your beta results hon
Ikle x


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Congratulations on getting your bfp Jelly! Super exciting. 

Kelly xxx


----------



## Jelly_99 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I still don't believe it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beautiful_stranger82 (Jan 3, 2017)

Congratulation Jelly!    

I feel like it's an eternity till Saturday for my OTD!


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Pritamin said:


> Wow Pixie, that came around quickly. Are you doing natural FET?
> 
> Good luck to those texting today xxx


Whats a natural FET? 
Without meds?
If yes maybe not, coz im taking predi, clexane, progesterone, baby aspirin, progynova, and serra. 
My last otd was may. 5,2017 and now my embryo transfer is may 29,2017&#128561;&#128561; lol


----------



## princessb26 (Mar 5, 2016)

YES Jelly_99 - BIG Congrats

It was my OTD and I got a *BFP* on a clearblue digital 2-3 weeks which is about right. Im so happy, yet still very cautious. Now another wait for scan.

BEST OF LUCK to all of you ladies still waiting to find out your results.

xxx


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Congratulations Princess. Fab news. 

xxx


----------



## Jelly_99 (Sep 25, 2012)

Congratulations princess! It's a good day today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Amazing news, congrats Jelly and Princess   

Pixie - yes, that was my question. How many AFs did you have between the two ET? Could you start straight away with your AF after BFN?

My doc wants me to wait for AF that will come now, then we can start on the next one.


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just one AF in between, Then transferring again on Monday(May 29) 
My cycle is normal and always on time so maybe thats why.


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Congrats Princess for your BFP 
    

Good luck to anyone testing in the next few days. 

Fingers and toes crossed for you pixie, that lining is mega maybe because you had you last transfer so close all the progesterone will still be pumping blood around and I've heard you are super fertile just after a chemical or miscarriage so I really really hope this is your time x

How your are ok Pritamin, are you going to try again next month or taking some time off? 

Ikle x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

No way I'm taking time off . I'll go for it as soon as doctor and body allows.
AF arrived with a vengeance so calling clinic tomorrow as doctor wants to do a scratch again.

How are you Ikle? when is your first scan?


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Hi nf1begone - how are you? My otd is tuesday! Ahh! How are getting on? 

xx


----------



## ozbutterfly (May 19, 2017)

Loving all the good news stories today, I'm a newbie on the cycle buddy thread for May/June. Just had my ET yday first one and put two in. One grade 1, 8 cells and one grade 1, 7 cells, now for the wait. Find out on 5 June, obviously hoping that comes around quickly, anyone else around the same time?


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

hey all,

congrats to all those with positives and good luck to those in the 2ww.

Im 5 days Post IUI - no symptoms really   dont know what to think but staying positive. 

Ozbutterfly - i test on the 4th


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Today was my OTD.

Sorry to bring down the mood by saying it was a BFN.  

I suspected as much. We're already making plans re. what to do next...


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

sorry to hear that tinseltown - best of luck next time round - positive vibes.


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh no I'm really sorry Tinseltown, this ivf journey is so crappy and unfair. Big hugs and I hope next time is your time. 

Ikle x


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Sorry to hear that! I really hope next time is your time! Sending lots of hugs and luck for the future 

xxx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

So sorry Tinseltown xxx


----------



## Jelly_99 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Tinseltown, take care of you now. Big hugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princessb26 (Mar 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Tinseltown This journey is a difficult one x


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Good morning ladies can I join you? Have been mostly over on the April/may cycle buddies but as I'm now pupo thought I come over!

I haven't looked very far back on the thread but can see you've had some lovely bfps, and sorry to read of those with bfns! 

I'm just 1dp5dt and my otd is the 2nd of June so slightly less than the full 2ww but trying to be hopeful as we only got to day 3 with our first fresh cycle so fx

Lots of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks guys.

Did you HAVE TO prove that you are NOT pregnant by blood test?

Clinic tells me I need to take a blood test, otherwise I can't stop meds. Luckily, I had an appointment with the GP today (for another matter). But they wanted me to make yet another appointment for the blood test (why?!?). The earliest being in 2 weeks time!!! I don't want to take meds when I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant. The thing is... outside of the UK, nobody seems to get how cumbersome the NHS is. Here, you really just go to the doc when you have to. You can't just wander in and ask for a blood test there and then (wishful thinking in the UK, but my relatives living in Germany actually do just that, so no wonder other countries don't understand).

Closest place I could go to get a private blood test (hence, sooner) is London, which is about an hour's train ride away!!!


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Tinseltown that's insane. I'm not usually one to go against any medical advice but If you're not getting any sort of positive hpt then it's nonsensical to have a blood test and to continue drugs. I'd refuse. Let your body get back to normal and try again xx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the reply *CharlieJ*. I POAS for the past week (naughty, I know). Was never positive. All First Response tests as well... so not cheap.

I think it's to catch the minuscule number of the population that don't get positive urine tests until much later. Read about a woman who couldn't get the stick to show pregnancy until she was well past 3 months, but I doubt that's me.

But seriously, I really don't think it has worked.


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

So sorry Tinseltown - I know my clinic in Spain told me that if I had a negative I was to get bloods done - but you can't wait 2 weeks - could your gp send you to the hospital for a blood test? Even private ones are not cheap I don't think?


----------



## Elbbob03 (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats to Jelly & Princess!

Tinseltown, so sorry to read your news.  I understand why clinic want a blood test but crazy you have to wait so long to get it done via GP.  How about using Medichecks.com?  They post you a kit and you post it back, I've not used them but other people on the forum have. It's £49 but better than getting train/tube to get it done in London.

Kelly how are you feeling? I am thinking about testing at the weekend. I've ordered FR tests from Amazon so when they come I will likely test.  I feel like its not worked as no symptoms since the weekend really, the odd mild twinge but nothing of note.


----------



## Butterfly95 (May 21, 2017)

No luck for me this month   AF and BFN. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82 (Jan 3, 2017)

I just tested again. I know naughty!  I am 7dp5dt and it's a BFP!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Sorry to hear your news butterfly95 and everyone else who has had bfn. Keep strong!  

Elbbob I've also had no symptoms since the weekend! I have though been so moody!  Hope ots not a dign my af is on its way! Up until Wednesday when I went back to work I didn't want to test! At all. But ever since going back to work, its all I've wanted to do.. I just want to know now. I really don't want to cave in and test early!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

So sorry butterfly xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow beautiful stranger fab news, that's amazing it's positive so early maybe there's a couple in there 😉


----------



## beautiful_stranger82 (Jan 3, 2017)

I only had 1 put in.  My girlfriend will go mental if there are 2!  The line was a little fainter this morning.  I'm going to clear blue it tmrw and see what that says.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

Hello ladies,

Quick question...I'm on the 2ww...have had this cycle abroad in Czech Republic...have had 5 transfers in U.K. Clinics...all of them said to test 11 days after transfer and when negative to stop meds...

Now at Reprofit I've been told 14 days after transfer...
Tomorrow is day 13 ...I have been planning to test tomorrow for the whole 2 weeks and I can't believe it has finally come....but then on another forum someone said her friend tested day13 and was negative and then tested day 14 and was positive....

I don't know what to do. I need to the whole long weekend to get over another negative and quite honestly I am going to want a large drink upon seeing another negative so even if I do test tomorrow and Sunday I'm going to be in bits tomorrow and I won't want to test again on Sunday because, well quite frankly it's traumatic!!!

Any thoughts?? Why 11 days in uk and 14 days in Czech? Surely day 13 should therefore give a conclusive answer...


----------



## Elbbob03 (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats beautiful stranger - what made you test early? Any symptoms?

Belle I am also on a 2ww from Reprofit - OTD Tuesday. I have had a 16 day wait in the UK once so think it is clinic dependent, rather than country.  Not sure why there are different amount of days to wait.  I understand what you mean though - I can't test Tues a.m. and then go to work after getting a negative result, so am actually thinking of testing on day 12 -Sunday.  I am going to test a bit early to get a result and then do a confirmation test on Tues so at least am prepared. I know what you mean about it being traumatic!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Belle and Elbbob yours both make mine look really short, we have a OTD of 9 days after transfer (14 after ET) - is this uncommon?  I'm sure all my other cycles it was longer, now I'm wondering if I should wait longer.  Are yours both fresh cycles?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82 (Jan 3, 2017)

I tested early because I'm just plain stupid and impatient.  I also felt pregnant I guess. I had an awful headache and seriously hot since 5dp. I know it is warm weather but I am like a furnace!!!! And my boobs, don't get me started!! Another thing, that I really thought I was imagining and is hard to put into words, is that I feel like I'm buzzing inside, like something flowing through me.  Sounds really silly!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbbob03 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi Pheeny, mine was a fresh transfer. 9 days is the shortest I've heard, but if its 14 days after egg collection then I suppose that  would be the same as 14 days after ovulation so you might be testing around then anyway if you were trying naturally/without ivf? I think? Do whatever feels right for you. Good luck x


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

Hi ellbob, pheeny, mine was a frozen embryo transfer of a hatching blast...14 day wait it is though...I'll test tomorrow!! Eek! Yes I know someone else had a 10day wait in the uk so I guess you're right, it is clinic dependent...  

Congrats stranger, I don't have the courage to test early, though like you I've been like a furnace...that happened before when I was pregnant (though msiscarried) then it happened again but the furnace 'switched off' a few days before test day and it was negative....so I don't really want to get my hopes up

Anyway, going to try and keep busy today. Good luck to all of you, I'll check in later


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Mine is a frozen 5 day hatching blast too. I've been told to test on day 12.. should I wait 2 more days?


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

Oh pheeny, and Kelly (I've just seen your post now too...) I meant to say...I asked my acupuncturist about the test timings because I was really upset at the thought of waiting longer...he said to me that each clinic will have their reasons for the test date and that I should follow the particular clinic that I am currently with....that was his advice...
I momentarily felt heartbroken because I felt like the 4 transfers I did in the uk and tested on day 11 could maybe have been positives if I had left them longer...but I guess he is right really, I don't know all the details that the clinic know or all their statistics as to why they prescribe a certain wait time...

Ultimately only you can decide. Maybe get one of those extra sensitive tests. But I'm sure if they said day 9 then day 9 will be fine. Just go with your heart. Best of luck


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, I feel like I've hijacked your thread...no one has posted since I last wrote so I'm sorry about that.
I tested this morning with 2 different tests, both negative...so I'm on to FET number 7...hopefully they will find me another embryo soon.
Good luck to all of you on this 2ww I hope you have better luck than me


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

So sorry Belle x


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

So sorry Belle. Sending big hugs. I really hope you get your bfp next time  
I had a hatching blast too and my dr said he was really hopeful. (Im really not hopeful now) it just goes to show anything could happen.. 

Stay strong. xxx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Kelly are you getting any symptoms?  I'm not getting anything any more so very doubtful for testing next week. How are you feeling?
Who else is left to test - think Elbbob you're the same day?


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

I've not felt anything for about 7 days.. I did s test on Friday (8dp5dt) bfn so I'm not hopeful at all. I'm already thinking about my next steps.. 

When is your otd? Mine's Tuesday, don't know how I'm going to go to work after... but I'm glad I prepared myself by testing the other day. 

xxx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

8 days is still early, don't give up yet.  I'm Tuesday too, but I don't work Wednesday so thinking I might test then instead, have a performance review first thing on Tuesday and if it's negative I'll be a mess too.


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

We will see. I was going to do mine Wednesday as I'm away working any my dh is back home.. he is travelling from Manchester to Brighton Monday night, will get here at 23:30 just to test with me on Tuesday.. another thing I'm going to feel bad about if it's BFN. 

I've been feeling extremely emotional and irritable the last few days... That's another reason I think my af is on its way. 

Sorry for my negativity.. I've been so positive throughout up until now! I had my ec beginning of February and I'm just wearing thin now.. feel like I'm forever waiting.. its been such a long time from ec to otd I'm emotionally worn out. 

All the best of luck for next week   

Xxx


----------



## Elbbob03 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi pheeny yes I'm Tuesday too. I've discovered that OH is adamant test day is OTD, as that is what we were told to do. He really has no concept of the stress of the 2ww! So I'll be testing Tuesday morning before going to work. Work is actually very busy so perhaps that will be helpful to take my mind off the results. 

Fingers crossed for a better result Kelly, and good luck pheeny and anyone else testing in the next few days... 

Sent from my SGP611 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Thank you elbbob. I'm in the same boat, I wanted to test when I got home on the Saturday morning (4 days after otd) but like your OH my DH is the same, he said I'll be fine to go to work after and to just not think about it.... huh? I've been going through this for 4 months! Some men don't have a clue   don't know how I'm going to cope at work after (what ever the result) 

Good luck both of you and everyone else testing soon   

xxx


----------



## NF1begone (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi ladies, so at 5:45am I woke my very sleepy husband up saying I was desperate for a wee. We got out of bed and sleepily made our way to the bathroom. I had a clear blue and the test from the clinic with me and did my thing. I was too scared to look at the results so put the tests upsidown. It got to 4 mins and I still couldn't look so my husband picked them up. He then kept silent and passed them to me... it worked! Got our BFP!! So happy!!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Yay Nf1begone    Congratulations - I always make my hubby check the results too


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Congrats for baby on board NF1 fabulous news. 
    hopefully see you on the early scan board soon.

Bella really sorry to hear your news, have you been checked for immunes which can cause implantation failure? I had so may FETs it took me years to find out I had clotting and immune issue causing my failureson and miscarriages, with the right mix of meds I finally got my bfp.

Kelly hope your next test is good news, I think 8dp5tf is early, fingers crossed it was a a false negative

Good luck to everyone else getting ready to test

Ikle x


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Congratulations on your BFP nf1begone fab news 

xxx


----------



## Elbbob03 (Dec 4, 2016)

Great news nf1 must be a relief to have that bfp! X 

Sent from my SGP611 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbbob03 (Dec 4, 2016)

How is everyone today?  Pheeny, Kelly - are you testing?

I got a bfp - my first in 7 years so was a lovely sight. I have no symptoms so I am anxious what this means, so moving on to blood tests to see what they show and scan in a couple of weeks.

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Congratulations. Super good news 

It was a bfn for me this morning. Heartbroken   the nurse did say carry on with the meds for a few days and test again as it was a top quality embryo. I'm going to follow her instruction but I'm not hopeful one bit, if I was pregnant it would show. Today is day 12 of 5 day blast hatching embryo.. It would defiantly show up.

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## Elbbob03 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that, Kelly.


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Thanks. It's my first ivf treatment so I'm feeling very overwhelmed and a little lost. 5 months of physical and emotional hard work  

xxx


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Kelly - I'm really sorry hon that's such sad news. I hope your are ok, rest and recoup and I hope you have better luck next time.

Congrats elbbob, wow 7 years so pleased for you that must feel so emotional honey. Here hoping you have fabulous rising betas, it's a bit of a long and winding road your on now but you've passed the first milestone. There is an early scan board that lots of us from this 2ww moved onto after bfp and betas to support and help each through next set of hurdles. Hope to see you there. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=363594.0

Pixie how you doing, must be your tf soon?

Ikle x


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

So sorry Kelly, sending lots of hugs your way   thinking of you xx


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations Elbbob xxx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

I got my bfp too, its light though so don't want to jinx it, tested again this morning at 10dp5dt and still light just praying it's all ok and not chemical but also getting some cramps so freaking myself out!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82 (Jan 3, 2017)

Congratulation Pheeny!!!

Can't believe all these BFP's!!  I know what you mean about freaking yourself out.  I've not really had any cramping but some days I just dont feel pregnant or I think it's the progesterone causing any that I do get. 

I keep doing tests just to make sure I can stay excited!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks beautiful stranger x


----------



## Elbbob03 (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats pheeny!

Thanks iklefeet, see you over there...


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Kelly - very sorry to hear your sad news.  

Congratulations to Pheeny, Elbbob03, nf1begone and other ladies who got BFP.  

My OTD was yesterday but I could not face any tests yesterday fearing to see negative again.
Went for blood test today and could not open the email until I planned in my head what I will do if I get negative again.

Was positively shocked when saw beta being 125.9.


----------

